# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2012



## Dan (1 Set 2012 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2012 às 06:05)

Dia 1 de Setembro às 00h estávamos assim:


----------



## alex vieria (3 Set 2012 às 00:54)

Depois de uns dias fora, já de volta...

Boa noite,

Foi um domingo com céu completamente azul (limpo) aqui na ilha com uma Max. que chegou aos 29,8ºC
Enquanto a humidade não foi muito alta o que tornou o dia suportável... entre os 60% e 65%.

Temp. atual: 24,1ºC mais uma noite tropical e já perdi-me na contagem do nº de noites que a temperatura não baixa dos 22ºC deve ter já dois semanas seguidas com esta situação.

Hr atual: 58%

Imagem de satélite do dia de domingo pelas 14h.


----------



## Hazores (3 Set 2012 às 17:13)

boa tarde!

pela costa sul da ilha terceira um dia de céu limpo, muito calor e humidade....

Serão estes os últimos dias de verão deste ano?


----------



## Knyght (6 Set 2012 às 06:45)

Amanhã e depois teremos alguma instabilidade na região sul da Madeira.


----------



## icewoman (6 Set 2012 às 12:34)

Bom dia

A instabilidade a que te referes são aguaceiros fracos...ou algo mais?

Pelos modelos que analisei só vi isto...pelo menos ontem , até dava mais precipitação para a Madeira, hoje já diminuiu.

ps: corrige me se estiver errada


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2012 às 13:20)

Bom dia a todos (;

Aqui na Lagoa o tempo não está muito bom... vento moderado e chuva fraca.


----------



## mnascimento (7 Set 2012 às 20:38)

Boas tardes/noites. Acabaram me de informar-se sobre uma tromba de agua entre o canal Pico/Faial. Alguém sabe algo acerca disso ou se há registos!?

Cumprimentos,
Marco Nascimento


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2012 às 20:59)

Olá a todos!

Hoje o sol chegou à Lagoa... sempre deu para aproveitá-lo 




			
				mnascimento disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes/noites. Acabaram me de informar-se sobre uma tromba de agua entre o canal Pico/Faial. Alguém sabe algo acerca disso ou se há registos!?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Marco Nascimento



Não ouvi isso ainda


----------



## Hugois (7 Set 2012 às 21:48)

Bem pessoal cá na Camacha hoje choveu mais ou menos moderadamente pouco tempo e com interrupções de chuva...as pingas eram grossas ... deu para molhar a estrada mas ainda não deu para regar a terra...e nos restantes sítios da ilha...ontem quando estava na casa de minha avo junto a meia serra estava a cair umas pingas ao final da tarde... uma habitante da zona disse que tem caído bastante sereno e de facto de manha tudo esta molhado por la


----------



## Hazores (8 Set 2012 às 01:41)

mnascimento disse:


> Boas tardes/noites. Acabaram me de informar-se sobre uma tromba de agua entre o canal Pico/Faial. Alguém sabe algo acerca disso ou se há registos!?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Marco Nascimento




também não ouvi relato nenhum por aqui


----------



## Aero (8 Set 2012 às 04:41)

mnascimento disse:


> Boas tardes/noites. Acabaram me de informar-se sobre uma tromba de agua entre o canal Pico/Faial. Alguém sabe algo acerca disso ou se há registos!?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Marco Nascimento



confirmo! Se bem que não era bem uma tromba de água, era mais uma funel cloud, parecia-me sobre terra, e não tocava o chão. 

Um amigo meu fotografou já na sua fase final, amanhã peço-lhe as fotos para publicar


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2012 às 12:16)

Bom dia!

Hoje na Lagoa o dia está muito agradável com o sol a aparecer  , céu pouco nublado e nenhum registo de precipitação. O vento está fraco de Sudoeste (a rondar os 11 km/h) e o mar parece calmo. Um dia de Verão... finalmente!

Temperatura do ar: 22ºC
Humidade: 86%


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2012 às 12:18)

Bom dia!

Relativamente ao *dia de ontem*, o tempo esteve sempre agradável mas constatei que o mar estava grosso com vagas de cerca de 2,5 m.

Relativamente ao *dia de hoje*, o tempo não está assim tão bom como o de ontem, com céu muito nublado, o sol a aparecer lentamente, o vento fraco (a rondar os 9 km/h) e o mar parece-me melhor do que ontem.

Temperatura do ar: 22ºC
Humidade: 92%






Local: Lagoa (São Miguel)


----------



## jonhfx (9 Set 2012 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 25,7ºC e 60% Hr.
Ao inicio da tarde, no mar em frente ao local onde vivo era este o aspecto (precisando urgentemente de uma lente de 250 mm ):






zoom 





Tromba Marinha???
foram pelo menos 5 funis que desciam quase até ao mar.


----------



## Kamikaze (10 Set 2012 às 08:08)

Santas manhãs para todos,

Durante toda a noite, na zona onde me encontro (costa Sul/Sueste), foram visíveis enormes descargas eléctricas a Sudoeste. Um espectáculo belo, mas, tal como um filme mudo, sem som.
Ao acordar fui dar mais uma vista de olhos e a situação continua. Suponho que deverá estar a ocorrer forte actividade convectiva por aqueles lados.

*Neste momento, está em vigor um Alerta Amarelo para o Grupo Oriental relativamente a chuva forte e trovoadas.
Para os restantes grupos não há alertas, mas é sempre bom ficar com olhos e ouvidos bem abertos.*

E, por favor, diminuam o tamanho das fotos do Spot Azores. Estou, neste momento, em frente a um monitor de 21 polegadas e, mesmo assim, atrapalha de sobremaneira a visualização da página.

Vamos a ver no que isto dá...

Cordiais e respeitosos cumprimentos,


----------



## Kamikaze (10 Set 2012 às 08:26)

Renovados votos de bons dias,

Neste momento (e como esqueci-me de referir as condições meteorológicas na minha zona), o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e choveu abundantemente durante alguns minutos. Já soou, igualmente, um trovão bem audível e o vento (fresco) sopra do quadrante de oeste.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Relativamente ao *dia de ontem*, o tempo esteve agradável embora de tarde tenha havido registos de precipitação pouco significativa.

Relativamente ao *dia de hoje*, o dia começou com chuva intensa e trovoada por vezes forte. Atualmente o Grupo Oriental encontra-se em *Alerta Amarelo*






 devido a chuva/aguaceiros e trovoada frequente e dispersa. Por agora o tempo encontra-se ainda desagradável com chuva e alguma trovoada (por enquanto está mais calmo).

Temperatura do ar: 22ºC
Vento: A rondar os 42 km/h de Oés-Noroeste (Fresco)






*Local: Lagoa (São Miguel)*



* Alerta Amarelo - Grupo Oriental*


----------



## Hazores (10 Set 2012 às 11:18)

Bom dia, por agh mo céu apresenta-se muito nublado contudo ainda não chove, não faltará muito...


EDIT: Já chove e muito.....


----------



## Kamikaze (10 Set 2012 às 11:24)

Aloe Vera,

Por aqui chove torrencialmente há coisa de cinco minutos e continua com a força toda.
O vento continua moderado.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 13:13)

O tempo mudou num instante! Neste momento, na Lagoa, a chuva e a trovoada acabaram e o sol "aparece" e "desaparece".


----------



## Kamikaze (10 Set 2012 às 13:40)

Afgdr disse:


> O tempo mudou num instante! Neste momento, na Lagoa, a chuva e a trovoada acabaram e o sol "aparece" e "desaparece".



Mas vai voltar a chover ainda hoje aí em São Miguel. Se as minhas contas não me falham, provavelmente daqui a uma hora (até menos) o céu voltará a "fechar" e vai chover mais um pouco. Penso que não muito. (Falta um radar!)

Também acredito que a valente chuvada que caiu esta manhã por aqui e, certamente, no Pico não voltará a acontecer.

O sol também está a espreitar por estes lados...

Bom almoço,


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 15:18)

Kamikaze disse:


> Mas vai voltar a chover ainda hoje aí em São Miguel. Se as minhas contas não me falham, provavelmente daqui a uma hora (até menos) o céu voltará a "fechar" e vai chover mais um pouco. Penso que não muito. (Falta um radar!)
> 
> Também acredito que a valente chuvada que caiu esta manhã por aqui e, certamente, no Pico não voltará a acontecer.
> 
> ...



Kamikaze acertaste em cheio! Por aqui já choveu mais uma vez. Já parou... vamos lá ver como vai ser o resto do dia


----------



## jonhfx (10 Set 2012 às 20:19)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura máxima: 26ºC, mínima 17,4ºc Hr 93% 
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro, 2,7 mm e pela nebulosidade parece que vêm mais a caminho.


----------



## Azor (10 Set 2012 às 21:18)

Boa noite

Previsão do último boletim dos Açores prevê trovoadas e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes pelo menos até 5 feira para os Grupos Oriental e Central dos Açores.

Pela minha zona hoje depois de chuva intensa e trovoada durante a parte da manhã, o dia alternou entre algumas abertas e o muito encoberto com ocorrência até de alguns aguaceiros esporádicos. Registaram-se 13 mm em S. Miguel só em 3 horas.

De momento a tendência é novamente para piorar agora para a noite.

Cumps


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 22:11)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Previsão do último boletim dos Açores prevê trovoadas e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes pelo menos até 5 feira para os Grupos Oriental e Central dos Açores.
> 
> ...




Boa noite a todos! 

Confirmo o que o Azor refere em cima e acrescento que a noite por enquanto está agradável.


----------



## Hazores (10 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, algum vento e chove de quando em vez, tempo de outono....

segundo o gfs a instabilidade deve continuar no arquipélago durante toda a semana, sendo quinta feira o pior dia, vamos aguardar e ver qual o posicionamento que a depressão irá tomar...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 23:32)

** Atualização **​
Já choveu durante um tempo... agora está calmo. Tenho quase a certeza que daqui a bocado vai chover


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 14:17)

Boa tarde!

Já choveu, o sol aparece e desaparece. Como o tempo não está estável parece-me que a tendência é para chover. A ver vamos...


----------



## Hazores (11 Set 2012 às 15:45)

Boa tarde, 

novo alerta amarelo emitido para a precipitação e trovoada para os grupos oriental e Central dos Açores

Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores
Acores - G. Oriental

Amarelo
Trovoada
Válido entre 2012-09-11 14:00:00 e 2012-09-12 01:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo
Precipitação
Válido entre 2012-09-11 17:00:00 e 2012-09-12 04:59:59 (hora UTC)

Acores - G. Central
Amarelo
Precipitação
Válido entre 2012-09-11 14:00:00 e 2012-09-12 01:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo
Trovoada
Válido entre 2012-09-11 14:00:00 e 2012-09-12 01:59:59 (hora UTC)

Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no sítio de internet do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P..
Mais informação sobre os avisos no portal do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

Acabou de chover fortemente aqui na Lagoa há 1-2 min atrás. 
Por enquanto parou, mas a tendência deverá ser para chover e trovoada devido ao Alerta Amarelo lançada pelo IM.


----------



## Marisitah (11 Set 2012 às 20:26)

em Angra também as vezes dá umas pancadas de chuva


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 21:08)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa chove de vez em quando e durante esse tempo chove bastante mas depois pára.

Daqui a bocado de certeza que chove!


----------



## marco_antonio (11 Set 2012 às 21:29)

pelo funchal ve-se uns claroes,mas nao se ouve nada e o ceu continua limpo


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 21:32)

Neste momento chove intensamente na Lagoa   

Agora é em pequenos intervalos que a chuva pára... 


Alguns clarões estão a começar a aparecer


----------



## icewoman (11 Set 2012 às 21:36)

marco_antonio disse:


> pelo funchal ve-se uns claroes,mas nao se ouve nada e o ceu continua limpo



No lado oeste parece-me que esta nublado, avisto muitos claroes.


----------



## Marisitah (11 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento chove intensamente na Lagoa
> 
> Agora é em pequenos intervalos que a chuva pára...



agora em Angra também está a chover intensamente


----------



## Azor (11 Set 2012 às 21:52)

Boa noite

Sigo neste momento com chuva muito intensa e trovoada pelas bandas dos Arrifes.

O aviso da P. Civil foi transmitido pela RTP-Açores há pouco. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## tripado (11 Set 2012 às 22:12)

Confirmado, avistam-se relampagos a oeste.  Uma chuvinha e uns trovoes caiam bem esta noite.


----------



## Knyght (11 Set 2012 às 22:16)

Resgistam-se trovoadas a Oeste a aproximando-se da ilha.


----------



## Hugois (11 Set 2012 às 22:17)

Avisto vários claroes da minha casa tambem ...alguem sabe onde sao exatamente e que de nao se ouvem os trovoes


----------



## Knyght (11 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Hugois disse:


> Avisto vários claroes da minha casa tambem ...alguem sabe onde sao exatamente e que de nao se ouvem os trovoes



De momento são todos no Mar.


----------



## icewoman (11 Set 2012 às 22:19)

tripado disse:


> Confirmado, avistam-se relampagos a oeste.  Uma chuvinha e uns trovoes caiam bem esta noite.



pelas imagens de satelite ,parece que há muita instabilidade ao largo da ilha...lado oeste,resta saber se vai passar por cima da ilha


----------



## icewoman (11 Set 2012 às 22:27)

icewoman disse:


> pelas imagens de satelite ,parece que há muita instabilidade ao largo da ilha...lado oeste,resta saber se vai passar por cima da ilha



Essa celula não esta a enfraquecer? parece ja não estar tão compacta


----------



## Knyght (11 Set 2012 às 22:35)

Aviso do tipo reação...


----------



## Azor (11 Set 2012 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Desde há bocado as coisas por aqui continuam na mesma. Continuo ainda com chuva muito intensa.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (11 Set 2012 às 23:10)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Desde há bocado as coisas por aqui continuam na mesma. Continuo ainda com chuva muito intensa.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Pelas imagens de satélite não se adivinhava...


----------



## jonhfx (11 Set 2012 às 23:54)

Boa noite.
A trovoada terminou pelas 22h, e o céu esta limpo, não me parece que vá chover durante a noite.
Um pequeno video da trovoada ao largo e muito longe. Tenho um maior mas tenho de o editar antes.


----------



## icewoman (11 Set 2012 às 23:57)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa noite.
> A trovoada terminou pelas 22h, e o céu esta limpo, não me parece que vá chover durante a noite.
> Um pequeno video da trovoada ao largo e muito longe. Tenho um maior mas tenho de o editar antes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (11 Set 2012 às 23:58)

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira continua a chuva, agora mais fraca, o vento é que está a soprar com maior intensidade


----------



## jonhfx (11 Set 2012 às 23:59)

icewoman disse:


> Conseguias ouvir som?



Só dos grilos a cantar


----------



## Snowy (12 Set 2012 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, chuva intensa e voltou a trovoada.


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2012 às 00:01)

jonhfx disse:


> Só dos grilos a cantar




ehehehee


não me parece que vai dar muito mais trovoadas ...nas imagens sat parece que enfraqueceram.


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 00:04)

Boas noites!!

A chuva forte voltou! E a trovoada também


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2012 às 00:09)

Boa noite

Pelas Eiras, Covoada e Amaro Dias,  chuva torrencial e trovoada. As ruas tranformaram-se em autenticas ribeiras. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 00:56)

Em ponta delgada (HDES), a chuva regressou forte, mas já parou. Aparentemente o cenário noutras freguesias é bem pior...


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 02:38)

Na Ribeira Grande chove muito há muito tempo! Aqui em Ponta Delgada é um "vai-e-vem"...


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2012 às 02:52)

O IM activou o aviso LARANJA para os grupos Central e Oriental.

Segundo a analise da agua precipitavel, massas de ar e o cloudtopts da Eumetsat, a depressão em altura está a ganhar alguma organização, á medida que se embebe em massas de ar de origem Tropical/Subtropical nos niveis baixos e médios.

Nas ultimas horas a convecção tem-se reunido junto ao centro, com topos bastante frios, pelo que podemos estar a entrar num ciclo de transição tropical/subtropical.

Na area de influencia da cut-off a Agua do mar está a temperaturas da ordem dos 22 a 25ºC, o que é suficiente para a ocorrencia de instabilidade forte dada a contribuição da massa de ar fria na alta troposfera...ou seja...em situações de cut-offs a transição tropical não necessita das aguas tão quentes ao nivel do tipico valor de 26.5ºC.


Bom...simplificando, isto significa que teremos nas proximas 24 a 36 horas uma situação de trovoadas frequentes e intensas, capazes de descarregar bastante chuva, e tambem periodos de vento moderado a forte especialmente durante a passagem dos nucleos convectivos ou de eventuais bandas convectivas...
O mar tambem estará bastante agitado.

Se este sistema se mantiver activo, talvez o NHC tenha a boa ideia de colocar-lhe um floater em cima daqui a um ou dois dias...


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 03:02)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp#

Na imagem de satélite, parece que anda a organizar-se, conforme dizes *stormy*.
Não deveria o NHC colocar o tal _floater_ no próximo aviso, pelas 3h da manhã (hora Açores)?


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2012 às 03:06)

Boas!

Por aqui, na Lagoa, já está a começar a chover outra vez e de vez em quando aparecem uns clarões. 

Vamos ver o que acontece nas próximas horas


----------



## FranciscoSR (12 Set 2012 às 03:15)

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2012 às 04:02)

Por enquanto está tudo mais calmo, sem precipitação e sem trovoada. 

Aguardaremos pelo dia de amanhã...


----------



## tripado (12 Set 2012 às 09:46)

Bem... a previsao dá.... resto de furacao na Madeira. 

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3305/avnpanel1p.gif


----------



## annuska (12 Set 2012 às 09:59)

tripado disse:


> Bem... a previsao dá.... resto de furacao na Madeira.
> 
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3305/avnpanel1p.gif



E pra quando esse resto de furacão na Madeira?


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2012 às 10:44)

annuska disse:


> E pra quando esse resto de furacão na Madeira?



Trata-se de uma saída isolada de um modelo e ainda por cima a mais de uma semana, pelo que não se deve ainda valorizar. É comum, sobretudo em alturas de transição de estação os modelos "verem estas coisas", é uma época de grande volatilidade destes e por isso devem ser analisados com cautelas.


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2012 às 10:59)

annuska disse:


> E pra quando esse resto de furacão na Madeira?






Nao sei o porque de ser ..um resto de furacão , penso eu ou é um ou não é..de certeza que vai ter um titulo mas adequado que "resto" 

Oxala que esta situaçao altere-se pois pode ser uma situaçao bem complicada ( depende da instensidade)..


----------



## Hazores (12 Set 2012 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

por AGH o tempo apresenta-se com abertas durante mais tempo, mas com aguaceiros, o vento está aumentar a sua intensidade.

segundo o GFS, tudo indica que o dia de hoje será mais calmo, mas já a próxima madrugada e o dia de amanhã (em especial a tarde) irá ser da maior instabilidade atmosférica...


----------



## annuska (12 Set 2012 às 11:10)

icewoman disse:


> Nao sei o porque de ser ..um resto de furacão , penso eu ou é um ou não é..de certeza que vai ter um titulo mas adequado que "resto"
> 
> Oxala que esta situaçao altere-se pois pode ser uma situaçao bem complicada ( depende da instensidade)..



Pois é, mas que estamos a precisar um pedacinho de chuva , la isso estamos, que não venha é com muita força , as terras estão frágeis divido aos incêndios, penso eu


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2012 às 11:12)

Quase todos os modelos colocam essa"depressao/furacão..não sei bem o termo correto) mesmo sobre Madeira.

Ainda é muito cedo...pode haver alteracões.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2012 às 11:16)

icewoman disse:


> Quase todos os modelos colocam essa"depressao/furacão..não sei bem o termo correto) mesmo sobre Madeira.
> 
> Ainda é muito cedo...pode haver alteracões.



Nas saídas das 00z apenas um o coloca mesmo em cima da Madeira, outro a norte, e outros dois a oeste dos Açores.
Mas há um tópico mais adequado para isso, visto faltarem muitos dias (7/10 dias) e o ciclone em questão já se ter formado e já ter o nome «Nadine»:

Acompanhamento:
 Tempestade Tropical NADINE (Atlântico 2012 #AL14)


----------



## icewoman (12 Set 2012 às 11:21)

Vince disse:


> Nas saídas das 00z apenas um o coloca mesmo em cima da Madeira, outro a norte, e outros dois a oeste dos Açores.
> Mas há um tópico mais adequado para isso, visto faltarem muitos dias (7/10 dias) e o ciclone em questão já se ter formado e já ter o nome «Nadine»:
> 
> Acompanhamento:
> Tempestade Tropical NADINE (Atlântico 2012 #AL14)





Desculpe Vince não li o post anterior ..vou comentar no topico correto.


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2012 às 13:22)

> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº42/2012





> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores e o Instituto de Meteorologia prevêm:
> 
> PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL:
> No período entre as 12UTC de 2012-09-12 e as 00UTC de 13-09-2012
> ...




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...19862355.76542.335367003199110&type=1&theater


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2012 às 18:34)

Boa tarde!

O tempo por aqui está agradável com céu pouco nublado e o com o sol a brilhar 

*Temperatura do ar:* 24ºC
*Humidade:* 79%
*Vento:* 18 km/h de Leste


----------



## Azor (12 Set 2012 às 22:41)

Boa noite

O Boletim meteorologico dos Açores aponta para os próximos 3 dias, períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES e acompanhados de TROVOADA nas ilhas orientais e centrais dos Açores.

O dia de hoje intercalou com abertas e outros períodos de maior nebulosidade (essencialmente cumulo-nimbus)

Agora não chove mas de vez em quando vê-se relâmpagos no céu, sinal que a atmosfera no arquipélago está bastante instável. 

Das 12h de ontem às 12 h de hoje foram registados 58 mm na ilha de S. Miguel.

As ilhas centrais e orientais continuam em aviso amarelo para precipitação e trovoada.

Cumprimentos,
Votos de santas noites a todos


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Set 2012 às 23:37)

Hakuna matata para todos,

Com que então, estamos sentados em cima de um barril de pólvora...

Só gostava de pedir ajuda para tentar perceber o movimento deste sistema que, muito sinceramente, está a fazer-me confusão.
Está a ser empurrado para sul pelo anticiclone?
Posteriormente, não vai ter de voltar a subir novamente, certo?
Ficará estacionário nesta zona mas com a banda convectiva mais definida?





Beijos pr'ás meninas e abraços aos barbudos.


----------



## Hazores (13 Set 2012 às 00:11)

boa noite,

na minha opinião, atenção que não percebo muito disto, isto é uma "briga" entre o anticiclone e a depressão, em que os Açores estão no meio dessa briga, neste momento a depressão ganha, estando situada sobre os Açores, e ao que parece nos próximos dias assim continuará, desenvolvendo as linhas de instabilidade que irão atravessar algumas das ilhas deste arquipélago.


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 00:14)

Boa noite

Daqui de S. Miguel reporto trovoada no mar, visível e audível em terra. Até os cães ladram 

Kamikaze penso que a baixa está estacionária no arquipélago. O Anticiclone está a norte e a leste dos Açores. Quando elas estacionam em cima do arquipélago, (o que costuma ser por vezes frequente) há que ter alguma atenção com a formação de alguns núcleos convectivos mais activos, que é o que estou a ver agora pelo EUMETSAT. Dá-me a sensação que está se a formar várias células. O que é certo é que a previsão para os dois grupos (oriental e central) é de "águaria" com trovoada.

Ela já cá canta pelo grupo oriental e a chuva deve de estar por segundos, minutos, horas...

Cumps


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 00:19)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> na minha opinião, atenção que não percebo muito disto, isto é uma "briga" entre o anticiclone e a depressão, em que os Açores estão no meio dessa briga, neste momento a depressão ganha, estando situada sobre os Açores, e ao que parece nos próximos dias assim continuará, desenvolvendo as linhas de instabilidade que irão atravessar algumas das ilhas deste arquipélago.



Mas não me parece que a depressão esteja a ganhar em toda a linha, já que as células convectivas estão localizadas ligeiramente a sul do arquipélago (estimativa da imagem de satélite, dado que, falta um radar).

Resta saber, por quanto tempo será assim... Ou seja, "vamos escapar entre os pingos da chuva".




Azor disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Daqui de S. Miguel reporto trovoada no mar, visível e audível em terra. Até os cães ladram
> 
> ...



É exactamente a sensação que tenho.

Cumprimentos aos dois,


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 00:22)

Kamikaze disse:


> Mas não me parece que a depressão esteja a ganhar em toda a linha, já que as células convectivas estão localizadas ligeiramente a sul do arquipélago (estimativa da imagem de satélite, dado que, falta um radar).
> 
> Resta saber, por quanto tempo será assim... Ou seja, "vamos escapar entre os pingos da chuva".



Sim estão ligeiramente a sul do arquipélago, mas a deslocarem-se de sueste/leste para oeste no sentido da circulação do sistema, ou seja da direita para a esquerda, o que vai afectar as ilhas.

Continuo com trovoada por cá 

Abraço e saudações açorianas!


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 00:26)




----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 01:08)

Depois de ler os vossos relatos, fui a uma varanda averiguar e posso confirmar que, na costa sul/sueste, vejo relâmpagos por cima do mar com bastante vigor e cada vez mais frequentes. Não ouvi nada, mas o som pode estar a ser abafado pelo som do mar alteroso. Efectivamente, também já ouvi alguns cães ladrarem nas redondezas (eles pressentem bem melhor que nós).

Já choveu também, apesar do céu não estar muito nublado ou fechado. O vento apresenta-se moderado de leste (isto a "olhómetro").


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 11:21)

Bom dia

Manhã bastante nublada na cidade de Ponta Delgada mas sem chuva por enquanto. Temp. 23º e 83%hr.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 12:13)

Bom dia!

Hoje aqui na Lagoa o céu está muito nublado e o vento está de leste a rondar os 9 km/h.

Temperatura do ar: 22ºC
Humidade: 86%


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 12:25)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelas arribanas chove forte neste momento e já ouvi uma trovoada.

Cumps!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 12:26)

Azor disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui pelas arribanas chove forte neste momento e já ouvi uma trovoada.
> 
> Cumps!




O tempo por aqui está bem diferente! Neste momento está sol


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 12:34)

Afgdr disse:


> O tempo por aqui está bem diferente! Neste momento está sol



Não entendo a admiração  É normalíssimo fazer-se diferentes estados de tempo numa só ilha.

Até na Graciosa, Flores, e Santa Maria isso acontece quanto mais aqui em S. Miguel que é a maior ilha.

Se vires aqui na imagem, há uma célula que está a formar-se e a aproximar se do grupo Oriental, se bem que neste momento é a parte oeste de S. Miguel que está apanhar com chuva já que na restante ilha a chuva ainda está para vir  Santa Maria também já deve de estar sob carga de água. 



 


Cumps!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 12:38)

Azor disse:


> Não entendo a admiração  É normalíssimo fazer-se diferentes estados de tempo numa só ilha.
> 
> Até na Graciosa, Flores, e Santa Maria isso acontece quanto mais aqui em S. Miguel que é a maior ilha.
> 
> ...



Admiração... eu!? Eu sei que isto já e frequente por cá, pois só num dia já vi três estados de tempo diferentes em diferentes lugares (só coloquei o smile porque gosto de smiles em tudo o que é mensagens) 

Bem que venha a chuva então, desde que não faça estragos tudo bem


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 12:44)

Afgdr disse:


> Admiração... eu!? Eu sei que isto já e frequente por cá, pois só num dia já vi três estados de tempo diferentes em diferentes lugares (só coloquei o smile porque gosto de smiles em tudo o que é mensagens)
> 
> Bem que venha a chuva então, desde que não faça estragos tudo bem



Colega, vai acompanhando por aqui : http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/satelite/sateliteDiaActual.action?tipo=infravermella_cor

Ou por aqui: http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/index.htm


Por agora a chuva continua e o céu está negro de trovoada. 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 12:47)

Azor disse:


> Colega, vai acompanhando por aqui : http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/satelite/sateliteDiaActual.action?tipo=infravermella_cor
> 
> Ou por aqui: http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/index.htm
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela partilha e boa trovoada.

Cumps


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 13:54)

Zdrastvuyte,

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se muito nublado (tendo estado por alguns momentos encoberto) e chove alguns pingos grossos. Pouca coisa.
O vento sopra de forma moderada do quadrante de leste.

Ao acordar, ainda eram visíveis, a sul, violentas exalações de grande beleza, mas inaudíveis. Consegui, inclusivamente, vislumbrar um raio a traçar a sua rota das nuvens até ao mar.

O MPE (Multi-Sensor Precipitation) do Eumetsat ficou sem mostrar qualquer precipitação desde esta madrugada e só, salvo erro, pelas 11 da manhã voltou a funcionar.

O Instituto de Meteorologia voltou a emitir avisos.

Amarelo para os Grupos Central e Ocidental relativamente a chuva forte e trovoada. Não há qualquer aviso para o Grupo Oriental, o que acho uma perfeita parvoíce, mas eles é que são os experts...

Dasvidaniya,

*Edit: Neste preciso momento começa a chover intensamente.*


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 14:05)

Salut,

Tenho de acrescentar que, desde a publicação do último post, chove *torrencialmente*. 

O céu está encoberto e o vento cresceu um pouco de intensidade.

De trovoada ainda nada.

La revedere,


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 15:26)

Kamikaze disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia voltou a emitir avisos.
> 
> Amarelo para os Grupos Central e Ocidental relativamente a chuva forte e trovoada. Não há qualquer aviso para o Grupo Oriental, o que acho uma perfeita parvoíce, mas eles é que são os experts...
> 
> ...



O IM já corrigiu os avisos no seu site assim como a Protecção Civil:



> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº46/2012
> 
> Correção - Na sequência do comunicado anterior, e por lapso do Instituto de Meteorologia, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros informa que no Aviso Nº 45, anteriormente enviado, onde se lê GRUPO OCIDENTAL, deverá ler-se GRUPO ORIENTAL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 16:01)

Snowy disse:


> O IM já corrigiu os avisos no seu site assim como a Protecção Civil:



Desconfiando do aviso emitido na altura, fiz _print screen_ do dito cujo, não fosse alguém chamar-me mentiroso... Nos dias que correm, nunca se sabe.

O céu continua encoberto por aqui e, apesar de não estar a chover com muita intensidade, já foram bem audíveis três trovões. O vento continua moderado de leste.

Uzredzeshanos,


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 16:10)

Kamikaze disse:


> Desconfiando do aviso emitido na altura, fiz _print screen_ do dito cujo, não fosse alguém chamar-me mentiroso... Nos dias que correm, nunca se sabe.
> 
> O céu continua encoberto por aqui e, apesar de não estar a chover com muita intensidade, já foram bem audíveis três trovões. O vento continua moderado de leste.
> 
> Uzredzeshanos,



Eu também vi os Avisos no site do IM e também achei estranho...mas afinal foi mesmo o IM que andou perdido no mapa


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 16:23)

Li 3 vezes os avisos e também achei estranho lol. Mas não me lembrei que fosse um erro.
Agora já sei lol.


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 16:29)

Snowy disse:


> Eu também vi os Avisos no site do IM e também achei estranho...mas afinal foi mesmo o IM que andou perdido no mapa



Já agora, aqui fica o engano.

*Atenção! A imagem seguinte não é o aviso em vigor!*







Voltando ao assunto, a leste dos Açores a situação continua muito activa, mas o núcleo mantém-se em constante ebulição.

Se, a noroeste, o sistema conseguir fechar-se, vai ser uma noite/madrugada longa.

Vakivelaanan,


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 18:20)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o tempo anda(va) muito bom, à exceção da chuva que se fez sentir durante poucos minutos há 1/1h30 atrás.






*A chuva voltou agora   Por enquanto está fraca...*


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 19:04)

Kamikaze disse:


> Já agora, aqui fica o engano.
> 
> Voltando ao assunto, a leste dos Açores a situação continua muito activa, mas o núcleo mantém-se em constante ebulição.
> 
> ...



Como assim, Kamikaze?


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 20:03)

Boas tardes/noites!

Resumo do dia pela ilha de S. Miguel (zona oeste)

Dia praticamente encoberto com persistência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que foram fortes. Cheguei a ouvir ainda trovoada ao longe. 
Houve algumas pequenas e ligeiras inundações (sem maior preocupação)  maioritariamente de pequenas enxurradas que vieram de pastos e algumas grotas, mais propriamente na zona da Saúde (Arrifes), Outeiro, (Arrifes) Relva, e Rocha dos Campos (Feteiras).

Sigo com céu forrado de cumulonimbus e depois de um pequeno escampo principiou a cair chuva aqui de novo pelas arribanas 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 20:36)

Boa noite

Reporto chuva torrencial há já meia hora e continua...

Cumprimentos!


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 20:40)

São Sebastião, perto do HDES, chuva torrencial!

É impressão minha ou a sirene dos Bombeiros de Ponta Delgada está a apitar??
Com o barulho da chuva, não consigo confirmar!


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 20:44)

A minha rua já está uma autentica ribeira arrastando pedras e lamas. Se isto não parar de chover torrencial a grota ao lado vai transbordar de novo como há 14 anos atrás.
As terras já estão muito alagadas...
Trovoada por aqui ainda nada. Apenas chuva forte!"


----------



## fablept (13 Set 2012 às 21:02)

Já vou com 43mm acumulados, 90% nestes últimos 45mnts.

Agora já está a acalmar..


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 21:05)

Aqui ainda não acalmou. Por aqui continua ainda chuva de forma torrencial e há já 1 hora.
Muita água ainda por aqui.


----------



## fablept (13 Set 2012 às 21:09)

Azor disse:


> Aqui ainda não acalmou. Por aqui continua ainda chuva de forma torrencial e há já 1 hora.
> Muita água ainda por aqui.



Estava a acalmar, num instante voltou a chover torrencialmente..e acumulei mais 7mm durante esse tempo.


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 21:12)

Está mesmo mau por aqui... Muita chuva mesmo.

Edit:
Nos Arrifes, há reportes de ruas com "rios de lama".


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 21:28)

E a Sirene continua....


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 21:33)

fablept disse:


> Estava a acalmar, num instante voltou a chover torrencialmente..e acumulei mais 7mm durante esse tempo.



Aqui pelos meus lados ainda continua chovendo torrencial. Ainda n parou.

O pasto atrás da minha casa está com água a saltar as barreiras e a minha rua completamente cheia de água.

Se isto não pára a grota ao lado vai subir...Complicado quando chove muito assim.


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 21:35)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Está mesmo mau por aqui... Muita chuva mesmo.
> 
> Edit:
> Nos Arrifes, há reportes de ruas com "rios de lama".



Sim, disseram-me há pouco que o Outeiro está inundado com as ruas cheias de água e lameiro até ás portas...


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 21:47)

Azor disse:


> Aqui pelos meus lados ainda continua chovendo torrencial. Ainda n parou.
> 
> O pasto atrás da minha casa está com água a saltar as barreiras e a minha rua completamente cheia de água.
> 
> Se isto não pára a grota ao lado vai subir...Complicado quando chove muito assim.



Ainda chove torrencialmente aí??


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 21:55)

Boa noite

Em Ponta Delgada a chuva abrandou agora. Mas pela quantidade de chuva que já tivemos aqui, imagino que as coisas não estarão bonitas em algumas partes da ilha.  Há cerca de uma hora mal se conseguia ter alguma visibilidade na via rápida tal era a força da chuva 

Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada agora mesmo.


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 21:57)

Snowy disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Em Ponta Delgada a chuva abrandou agora. Mas pela quantidade de chuva que já tivemos aqui, imagino que as coisas não estarão bonitas em algumas partes da ilha.  Há cerca de uma hora mal se conseguia ter alguma visibilidade na via rápida tal era a força da chuva
> 
> Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada agora mesmo.



Também ouvi. Bem clara!


----------



## Azor (13 Set 2012 às 21:57)

Snowy disse:


> Boa noite
> Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada agora mesmo.



Confirmo Snowy, trovoada por S. Miguel.

Aqui ainda continua achover de forma mais moderada mas contínua.

Muita água pelos barrancos e pelas estradas da zona oeste da ilha, mas ainda n ouvi os bombeiros por aqui.


----------



## Elmamado (13 Set 2012 às 22:20)

Tenho um colega meu nos Açores que me está a dizer que nunca sentiu um trovão tão forte, diz que a casa dele abanou por todo o lado.


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 22:30)

Estou há 6 anos num apartamento que tem exatamente os mesmos anos desde a sua construção e nunca senti o chão a estremecer tanto como senti agora, durante um trovão fortíssimo! :O


----------



## Elmamado (13 Set 2012 às 22:32)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Estou há 6 anos num apartamento que tem exatamente os mesmos anos desde a sua construção e nunca senti o chão a estremecer tanto como senti agora, durante um trovão fortíssimo! :O



ele mora perto da praia populo, e disse me o mesmo! está mau para ai.


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 22:33)

A chuva voltou a intensificar-se em Ponta Delgada e a trovoada continua.

O IM alterou o aviso de chuva para Laranja e mantém aviso amarelo para a  trovoada, nos dois grupos.

Última actualização da Protecção Civil:



> AVISO METEOROLOGICO Nº 47/2012
> 
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores e o Instituto de Meteorologia prevêm:
> 
> ...


----------



## AzoreanShark (13 Set 2012 às 22:43)

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...amento?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Já há prejuízos a registar, infelizmente.


----------



## fablept (13 Set 2012 às 22:53)

Houve um relampago que caiu ao pé da minha casa, que até o sismometro registou a ressonância do som..

80mm até agora, apesar de desconfiar um pouco destes valores.


----------



## Snowy (13 Set 2012 às 23:02)

fablept disse:


> Houve um relampago que caiu ao pé da minha casa, que até o sismometro registou a ressonância do som..
> 
> 80mm até agora, apesar de desconfiar um pouco destes valores.



Com o estrondo que fez, pensei que iamos mesmo ficar sem energia eléctrica...mas também foi o último e continuamos com luz, nem piscou 

Mas se esta chuva continuar assim nos próximos dias, não promete coisa boa...já é água a mais e como já foi aqui mencionado, já houve estragos 

A chuva acalmou e a trovoada também. Pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Set 2012 às 23:24)

Boas noites e espero que não haja muitos prejuízos a lamentar para os nossos patrícios de São Miguel.

Por aqui, desde as 15H30 houve umas horas de descanso, com o céu a ficar pouco nublado até este momento.
Vejo leve nebulosidade a aproximar-se de leste, mas mesmo em cima de mim até oeste está tudo limpo.



FranciscoSR disse:


> Como assim, Kamikaze?



FranciscoSR, quando escrevi aquilo era olhando para as imagens de satélite do EUMETSAT.

Desculpem, mas agora vou reafirmar o que me vai na cabeça.

*Aonde é que pára a m**d@ do radar?!*
Construam menos um pavilhão (que ficam sempre às moscas, custam um balúrdio em manutenção e só enchem uma vez por ano) e serve o mesmo para a proliferação de relvados sintéticos pagos pelo Governo Regional.

Cumprimentos e cautela aos demais açorianos,


----------



## ciclonico (13 Set 2012 às 23:44)

*Furacão NADINE e os Açores*

Os modelos começam a indicar que a ainda tempestade Nadine, já formada no Atlântico norte, seguirá uma rota bastante semelhante ao do Gordon e atingirá os Açores em cheio na próxima 4ª/5ª feira.
Será que ainda é cedo para extrapolações? Será que chegará já como furacão ou ainda como tempestade tropical?? Se chegar como furacão qual será o valor na escala Saffir-Simpson???
Gostaria de saber as vossas opiniões.


----------



## FranciscoSR (13 Set 2012 às 23:57)

*Re: Furacão NADINE e os Açores*



ciclonico disse:


> Os modelos começam a indicar que a ainda tempestade Nadine, já formada no Atlântico norte, seguirá uma rota bastante semelhante ao do Gordon e atingirá os Açores em cheio na próxima 4ª/5ª feira.
> Será que ainda é cedo para extrapolações? Será que chegará já como furacão ou ainda como tempestade tropical?? Se chegar como furacão qual será o valor na escala Saffir-Simpson???
> Gostaria de saber as vossas opiniões.


 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...opical-nadine-atlantico-2012-al14-6686-5.html


----------



## Azor (14 Set 2012 às 00:08)

Boa noite

Por aqui ainda pinga. 

O cenário no Outeiro, Rocha da Relva, Feteiras, e Mosteiros pelo que fui informado é desolador. Muitas pedras, troncos e lama arrastados pela força das águas por tudo o que é sitio.

A ribeira nos Mosteiros corre desenfreadamente, e pelas arribanas, e Relva, a Grota do Contador transbordou e neste momento transborda com muita violência para a rua da fábrica da BEL na Covoada e na zona do Vale das Canas na Relva. Os carros são obrigados a dar marcha atrás porque não se consegue ir em frente sob risco de ser-se arrastado pela força da água grota abaixo.

Algumas estradas neste momento estão parcialmente inundadas e falo da estrada da fábrica da Unileite até ao caminho do Saramagal passando pela zona da Água Nova, via Feteiras do sul.

Algumas barreiras também caíram na estrada, portanto há que ter muito cuidado. 

Esperemos que não chova mais porque senão a noite vai ser complicada.


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 00:22)

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada silêncio absoluto...nem chuva, nem trovoada e nem uma brisa de vento. Temp. 19º e 88%hr.


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 01:16)

Vamos ver amanhã o Sr. Contente a gabar-se da "prontidão do sistema montado que protege os açorianos e só assim poderá ser no caso do PS ganhar as próximas eleições regionais..." 

Voltando ao assunto, por aqui noto um substancial aumento do vento. O céu, posteriormente à escrita da última mensagem, chegou a estar encoberto, mas voltou a abrir novamente. Apresenta-se pouco nublado, mas com alguma nebulosidade a vir de leste.

São visíveis clarões de relâmpagos, igualmente, a leste, mas, geograficamente falando, tenho a visão parcialmente obstruída naquela direcção para poder ser mais minucioso no relato.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 01:17)

Boa noite!

Realmente agora à noite foi um situação séria - chuva torrencial e trovões estrondosos (até estremeceu o apartamento) :c

Por enquanto está tudo muito calmo, sem precipitação a registar nem sinais de trovoada.


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 01:30)

Kamikaze disse:


> Vamos ver amanhã o Sr. Contente a gabar-se da "prontidão do sistema montado que protege os açorianos e só assim poderá ser no caso do PS ganhar as próximas eleições regionais..."
> 
> Voltando ao assunto, por aqui noto um substancial aumento do vento. O céu, posteriormente à escrita da última mensagem, chegou a estar encoberto, mas voltou a abrir novamente. Apresenta-se pouco nublado, mas com alguma nebulosidade a vir de leste.
> 
> ...


Sou vizinho dele e, como no Gordon, ele nada fez na sua rua!
Enquanto na rua dele voavam materiais de construção dos apartamentos que estão em obras, ele estava a passear pela ilha.
Agora, depois desta chuvada, está uma quantidade de pedras e lama no caminho! Limpar? Há de ser amanhã! Deixem os carros derrapar mais um bocado que não faz mal a ninguém! Deixa entupir os sistemas de drenagem que não vai chover mais, muito menos provocar uma inundação na estrada...


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 01:38)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Realmente agora à noite foi um situação séria - chuva torrencial e trovões estrondosos (até estremeceu o apartamento) :c
> 
> Por enquanto está tudo muito calmo, sem precipitação a registar nem sinais de trovoada.



Mesmo assim, mantenham-se atentos porque a imagem de satélite indicia uma situação eventualmente (<- o meu advogado aconselhou-me a dizer isto ) pouco animadora.


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 01:44)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/222/201209140000msg2msgirat.jpg/
_2012-09-14 00h UTC_

Cheira-me que pelas 3h da manhã teremos "festa" de novo...


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 01:50)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Sou vizinho dele e, como no Gordon, ele nada fez na sua rua!
> Enquanto na rua dele voavam materiais de construção dos apartamentos que estão em obras, ele estava a passear pela ilha.
> Agora, depois desta chuvada, está uma quantidade de pedras e lama no caminho! Limpar? Há de ser amanhã! Deixem os carros derrapar mais um bocado que não faz mal a ninguém! Deixa entupir os sistemas de drenagem que não vai chover mais, muito menos provocar uma inundação na estrada...



Ta giro. Eu também fui vizinho dele e da sua mãe em Angra. E veio aquele marreco de São Jorge armado em gente grande. Há quem diga que "quando o Contente espirra, o Carlos César constipa-se".
A verdade é que todas as semanas o José Contente aparece para dizer uma coisa nova... Por mais estúpida e insignificante que seja.

Só quero acrescentar que durante um passeio, na passada semana, vi várias ribeiras cheias de entulho... e mato... e máquinas de lavar roupa... e frigoríficos... e pneus... _and so on, and so on_... Basicamente, uma desgraça (com casas mesmo à beira) à espera de acontecer.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Azor (14 Set 2012 às 01:55)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Sou vizinho dele e, como no Gordon, ele nada fez na sua rua!
> Enquanto na rua dele voavam materiais de construção dos apartamentos que estão em obras, ele estava a passear pela ilha.
> Agora, depois desta chuvada, está uma quantidade de pedras e lama no caminho! Limpar? Há de ser amanhã! Deixem os carros derrapar mais um bocado que não faz mal a ninguém! Deixa entupir os sistemas de drenagem que não vai chover mais, muito menos provocar uma inundação na estrada...



Havias de ver como estão as estradas aqui na zona oeste. Estão por demais.

Horríveis acho que é pouco para descrever o cenário, desde enxurradas, grotas que encheram de nível, pedras e lameiro, agua em excesso a cair das barreiras dos pastos, ribeiras a correrem com força para as canadas, e depois o pior é que meu irmão agora há bocado quando vinha da Várzea para as Eiras, para fugir a uma enxurrada na rua, acabou por atropelar um cão de fila que andava a vaguear sozinho na estrada... possivelmente fugido das reses com o temporal....se ele parasse para travar, ia guindar por uma falésia perto da vigia das Feteiras devido ao piso escorregadio, por isso ele foi sempre em frente pra cima do cão e acabou por partir a saia do carro... só desgraças com esse tempo


----------



## Azor (14 Set 2012 às 01:59)

Kamikaze disse:


> Ta giro. Eu também fui vizinho dele e da sua mãe em Angra. E veio aquele marreco de São Jorge armado em gente grande. Há quem diga que "quando o Contente espirra, o Carlos César constipa-se".
> A verdade é que todas as semanas o José Contente aparece para dizer uma coisa nova... Por mais estúpida e insignificante que seja.
> 
> Só quero acrescentar que durante um passeio, na passada semana, vi várias ribeiras cheias de entulho... e mato... e máquinas de lavar roupa... e frigoríficos... e pneus... _and so on, and so on_... Basicamente, uma desgraça (com casas mesmo à beira) à espera de acontecer.
> ...



Desculpa o offtopic:

Por isso mesmo é que de mim não levam nem mais um voto! Nunca mais em dias de minha vida seja PS PSD, CDS e afins!

Votar até voto.. no PDA, PDT, e  em outros partidos regionais! E se pudesse até votava na FLA


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 02:02)

Azor disse:


> Havias de ver como estão as estradas aqui na zona oeste. Estão por demais.
> 
> Horríveis acho que é pouco para descrever o cenário, desde enxurradas, grotas que encheram de nível, pedras e lameiro, agua em excesso a cair das barreiras dos pastos, ribeiras a correrem com força para as canadas, e depois o pior é que meu irmão agora há bocado quando vinha da Várzea para as Eiras, para fugir a uma enxurrada na rua, acabou por atropelar um cão de fila que andava a vaguear sozinho na estrada... possivelmente fugido das reses com o temporal....se ele parasse para travar, ia guindar por uma falésia perto da vigia das Feteiras devido ao piso escorregadio, por isso ele foi sempre em frente pra cima do cão e acabou por partir a saia do carro... só desgraças com esse tempo



Pois  até custa falar da minha rua... Há situações bem piores na ilha neste momento. Foi só um desabafo..


----------



## Azor (14 Set 2012 às 02:06)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Pois  até custa falar da minha rua... Há situações bem piores na ilha neste momento. Foi só um desabafo..



A meu ver esta depressão está sendo bem mais grave que o furacão Gordon, e agora sim justificava-se um directo. 

Mas pelos vistos só se lembram de fazer aparato com tempestades tropicais e  furacões. Deve ser o nome delas que deve de soar bem ao ouvido da Comunicação social.

De inverno temos dias 20 vezes piores que um gordon ou que um Bonnie e nunca ninguém ouve falar de transmissões magníficas no acompanhamento dos temporais de inverno.

"Chove Copiosamente em P. Delgada" isso dito por um jornalista em directo na RTP- Açores... este senhor certamente não deve de saber o que é realmente mau tempo de inverno nos Açores.  


Mas pronto e é disto que temos


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 02:08)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Pois  até custa falar da minha rua... Há situações bem piores na ilha neste momento. Foi só um desabafo..



Acho que aqui na Lagoa não temos muito este problema de inundações e de ruas com pedregulhos e terra. Não me lembro de ouvir relatos de enxurradas por estes lados... Talvez seja porque moro na parte oeste


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 02:10)

Azor disse:


> o pior é que meu irmão agora há bocado quando vinha da Várzea para as Eiras, para fugir a uma enxurrada na rua, acabou por atropelar um cão de fila que andava a vaguear sozinho na estrada...



Isto é que é pior. Já me aconteceu o mesmo com um cão da mesma raça. Custou-me mais ter morto aquele lindo bichinho do que os prejuízos com que fiquei no carro. 

Ainda me lembro de me terem indicado a moradia do dono que, ao falar com ele, desmentiu logo que o cão fosse seu. Sobre o facto do cão ter desaparecido da sobra de estrada onde o coloquei, respondeu-me: "Ah! Isso é alguém que passou e meteu no porta-bagagem..."
Eu respondi: "Para quê? Só se eram chineses para fazer arroz Chau-Chau..."

Conseguia provar em tribunal que o cão era dele, mas só meter o processo era mais caro que os danos, logo, deixei ficar assim e fiz eu o luto pelo cão (somente de trabalho) dele.

Perdão pelo off-topic.


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 02:12)

Pois é..
A frase dita pelo jornalista - "chove copiosamente" - ficou na memória! 

Bom, vou _masé_ me deitar que amanhã é cedinho para levantar.

Aproveito para dizer que a noite estava maravilhosa, só se ouvindo os grilos, mas agora foi interrompida por um alarme, provavelmente de uma casa, e por cães a ladrar.
Esperemos então que não venha mais água o resto da noite!

Boa noite pessoal! Para os que ficam, boa vigia


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 02:54)

Bem, neste momento, chuvisco na Lagoa...

Daqui a bocado esta chuvinha evoluirá de certeza!



*Já parou...*


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 03:37)

Boas noites,

Para último relato do dia, reporto que, por aqui, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, inclusivamente, tendo encoberto alguns pontos mais elevados na paisagem.

Está a "prometer" chuva, mas, neste preciso momento, não passa disso mesmo.

O vento continua moderado de leste e saliento que está muito abafado. Os índices de humidade devem estar nos píncaros.

Continuação de boa noite e bom descanso para todos,


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 04:11)

Neste momento na Lagoa...

... O tempo está relativamente bom sem precipitação e sem trovoada.


*O alerta laranja do IM para os Grupos Central e Oriental já não está em vigor.*


Até logo


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 10:28)

Bom dia

Manhã calma na cidade de Ponta Delgada. Céu muito nublado, temp. 22º e 88%hr.





O IM renovou os avisos laranja para chuva e amarelo para trovoada nos grupos central e oriental. 

Último comunicado da Protecção Civil:



> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº48/2012
> 
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores e o Instituto de Meteorologia prevêm:
> PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL
> ...



Isto já parece um disco riscado...


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 10:46)

Snowy disse:


> O IM renovou os avisos laranja para chuva e amarelo para trovoada nos grupos central e oriental.
> 
> Último comunicado da Protecção Civil:
> 
> Isto já parece um disco riscado...




Konnichiwa,


Não me parece. Um movimento em falso e...







Sayonara,


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 10:54)

Pelas imagens satelite e pelo que vejo no IMAP, parece que vem outra vez chuva a caminho 

As previsões do IM continuam de aguaceiros até sábado, este tempo "instalou-se" e não está a querer ir para outras paragens onde a chuva está a fazer muito mais falta


----------



## Hazores (14 Set 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia,

fica aqui a notícia que saiu hoje no AO sobre o mau tempo desta noite



> Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponta Delgada registaram ontem, até às 22h35, cerca de 40 ocorrências. A chuva intensa provocou inundações em várias habitações.
> 
> 
> Em declarações à Açores TSF, o comandante dos bombeiros, Emanuel Sousa, revelou que as freguesias mais afectadas foram Santa Clara, São José, São Pedro, Relva, São Roque, Fajã de Baixo e Fajã de Cima. Estiveram envolvidos cerca de 50 homens e 11 viaturas.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2012 às 12:37)

*Mau tempo faz dezenas de inundações e desaloja família*


> A chuva forte registada em S. Miguel, nos Açores, durante a noite e madrugada desta sexta-feira, provocou cerca de quatro dezenas de inundações em habitações e na via pública no concelho de Ponta Delgada, obrigando ao realojamento de uma família.
> 
> "As zonas mais afetadas foram as freguesias de S. Clara, S. José, S. Pedro, Relva, S. Roque, Fajã de Baixo e Fajã de Cima", afirmou Emanuel Sousa, comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponta Delgada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 14:37)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento *chove torrencialmente* na Lagoa. As ruas parecem autênticos rios 

E não pára de chover ...


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 14:50)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Neste momento *chove torrencialmente* na Lagoa. As ruas parecem autênticos rios
> 
> E não pára de chover ...



MESMO! 

Edit(14:04): e não pára!!


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 15:21)

A chuva não pára em Ponta Delgada e o nevoeiro também não ajuda


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 15:23)

Snowy disse:


> A chuva não pára em Ponta Delgada e o nevoeiro também não ajuda



Também está a chover *intensamente* aqui na Lagoa 
Tanta chuva...


Atualização #1 - Já posso dizer *torrencialmente*... (14h30)

Atualização #2 - Está a chover *torrencialmente* outra vez apesar da chuva ter tido menos intensidade até agora (14h42)


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 15:35)

Aqui em Ponta Delgada (universidade) já acalmou um pouco.
Choveu mesmo muito nesta última hora! Alguém tem valores para apresentar??


----------



## Manecas (14 Set 2012 às 15:37)

Cumprimentos a todos directamente de São Jorge, mais propriamente da Ponta do Topo 

É realmente interessante o nosso clima por estas bandas, durante todo o dia temos tido céu com poucas nuvens e muito sol!

Fico triste por ler as noticias que nos chegam da Ilha de São Miguel.

Estou neste momento a iniciar-me nesta área, conto em pouco tempo adquirir uma pequenas estação meteorológica para também puder contribuir para o forum com algumas informações 

Abraço a todos


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 15:41)

Boas Manecas! Bem-vindo ao fórum!
Vamos ter isto um pouco animado nestes dias, de certeza. Com esta depressão aqui no arquipélago e com a Nadine a "vir" para cá, vais apanhar isto mais animado.


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 15:49)

Manecas disse:


> Cumprimentos a todos directamente de São Jorge, mais propriamente da Ponta do Topo
> 
> É realmente interessante o nosso clima por estas bandas, durante todo o dia temos tido céu com poucas nuvens e muito sol!
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo! Bom ter finalmente alguém de S.Jorge por aqui  Infelizmente o forum não tem participantes de todas as ilhas...espero que fiques por cá com ou sem chuva 

Finalmente já abrandou em Ponta Delgada. Eu até gosto de dias de chuva...mas não assim seguidos, já é demais.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 15:50)

Manecas disse:


> Cumprimentos a todos directamente de São Jorge, mais propriamente da Ponta do Topo
> 
> É realmente interessante o nosso clima por estas bandas, durante todo o dia temos tido céu com poucas nuvens e muito sol!
> 
> ...



*Bem-vindo Manecas! *



FranciscoSR disse:


> Aqui em Ponta Delgada (universidade) já acalmou um pouco.
> Choveu mesmo muito nesta última hora! Alguém tem valores para apresentar??



*Só sei que com esta chuva toda as terras devem estar bem saturadas de água *


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 15:52)

Snowy disse:


> Bem-vindo! Bom ter finalmente alguém de S.Jorge por aqui  Infelizmente o forum não tem participantes de todas as ilhas...espero que fiques por cá com ou sem chuva
> 
> Finalmente já abrandou em Ponta Delgada. Eu até gosto de dias de chuva...mas não assim seguidos, já é demais.



É verdade, Snowy... Também gosto muito de "mau tempo", e de conduzir à chuva, etc., mas esta semana está a ser demais!


----------



## Manecas (14 Set 2012 às 16:05)

Obrigado pela nota de boas vindas 

Quando tivemos "por cá" o Gordon estive sempre a acompanhar aqui pelo forum o evoluir das coisas e gostei muito 

Acho que desta vez vamos ter de novo muita actividade!! Mas sempre na espectativa que isto mude de rumo


----------



## Snowy (14 Set 2012 às 16:11)

Mais uma vez, os avisos do IM foram renovados e a Protecção civil já emitiu novo comunicado...só muda mesmo as horas...


> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 49/2012
> 
> Na sequência do comunicado anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores e o Instituto de Meteorologia prevêm:
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 16:17)

Snowy disse:


> Mais uma vez, os avisos do IM foram renovados e a Protecção civil já emitiu novo comunicado...só muda mesmo as horas...



Têm sido dias seguidos com chuva e trovoada


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 16:43)

10 minutes ago...


----------



## marcopaulo (14 Set 2012 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,
Sou novo aqui e tenho pouca experiência sobre o assunto mas desde do Gordon tenho acompanhado o fórum. Sou do Faial da freguesia da Ribeirinha, Local Espalhafatos. Por aqui o céu teve o dia todo com poucas nuvens e o vento ta fraco.


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 16:51)

Bem-vindo, marcopaulo!
Também iniciei como tu, por causa do Gordon


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 16:55)

marcopaulo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Sou novo aqui e tenho pouca experiência sobre o assunto mas desde do Gordon tenho acompanhado o fórum. Sou do Faial da freguesia da Ribeirinha, Local Espalhafatos. Por aqui o céu teve o dia todo com poucas nuvens e o vento ta fraco.



Bem-vindo! 

Também comecei a participar no fórum devido à trovoada que se fez sentir em Maio deste ano... Ambos por causas meteorológicas hehe 


*Começa a pingar na Lagoa...*


Atualização #1 - Aumento de intensidade da chuva...


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 16:59)

Afgdr, aqui em Ponta Delgada (agora, no HDES) começa a cair pingas grossas!


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 17:02)

Atenção que a estrada para a praia de Agua D'Alto deve estar cortada ou pouco segura, visto que está uma mancha grande castanha no  mar, deve ter ocorrido uma enxurrada naquela zona!




http://spotazores.com/praia-de-agua-dalto


----------



## Hazores (14 Set 2012 às 17:17)

boa tarde,

Sejam bem-vindos os novos membros do fórum, é importante pessoal de outras ilhas para valorizar e acompanhar o seguimento dos Açores, pois como todos sabem numa ilha pode ocorrer as 4 estações... Deixa-se ficar nesta nossa/vossa casa, quer faça chuva ou sol, e digam como "vai o tempo pelas vossas terras"... e já agora para quem quiser pode passar no tópico das apresentações.

POr AGH, o sol tem aparecido entre as nuvens, não à muito mais a acrescentar...


----------



## Turlu (14 Set 2012 às 17:19)

Boa tarde,

Em Angra do Heroísmo tem estado uma tarde quente, com o ceu nubelado mas com (muito) boas abertas  e, apesar dos avisos, não choveu. Estará a acumular para vir tudo de uma vez?


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 18:13)

Wazzzuuuup,

Antes demais, quero dar as boas vindas ao *Manecas*, da bela ilha de São Jorge onde até já bebi de uma fonte de água gasificada(!?), e ao *marcopaulo* da mui' novel ilha do Fayal!!!
Cumprimentos aos dois.
O fórum Meteo.pt tornou-se uma referência para os açorianos e, cada vez mais, fico muito satisfeito por pertencer a esta nobre comunidade.

No que concerne à situação corrente, para quem está em Alerta Laranja já apanhei calor suficiente para um verão inteiro só no dia de hoje. Sempre que estive ao volante, o ar condicionado nunca parou.
Neste momento, na costa sul/sueste o céu começou finalmente a ficar muito nublado e vejo a nascente nuvens autênticamente carregadas de água. A imagem é impressionante. Vamos a ver o que sucede por aqui...

*FranciscoSR*, grande foto! Até parece que levou Photoshop e só falta música a rigor a acompanhar para parecer um _take_ de um filme de Alfred Hitchcock.

Respeitosos cumprimentos a todos,


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 18:20)

Obrigado Kamikaze  Levou só um recorte, nada mais lol.
Hoje também quando conduzi foi com o ar condicionado ligado. E neste momento estou só com uma peça de roupa no corpo (LOL off-topic desnecessário, mas é só um complemento à minha conversa). Pode estar a chover e estar um tempo do caraças, mas tá calor!!


----------



## marcopaulo (14 Set 2012 às 18:25)

A uma hora atrás teve a chover na cidade da Horta, mas aqui nos Espalhafatos continua muito sol e o céu com poucas nuvens mas o vento começou a crescer de intensidade.


----------



## marcopaulo (14 Set 2012 às 19:04)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas lol


----------



## Manecas (14 Set 2012 às 19:26)

Actualização estado do tempo aqui pela Ponta do Topo (Ilha de São Jorge):

Depois de um dia fantástico de autentico Verão, começou a cair chuva forte acompanhada de alguns trovões!!

Neste momento apenas cai um ligeiro orvalho e o céu começa a aliviar.

O vento é fraco de leste, mas pela velocidade das nuvens, devemos dentro de pouco tempo começar a sentir mais algum vento.

Aos longe vêem-se grandes formações verticais de nuvens, possivelmente mais alguma trovoada a caminho para esta noite.


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 19:38)

15 minutes ago...


----------



## FranciscoSR (14 Set 2012 às 19:39)

Manecas disse:


> Actualização estado do tempo aqui pela Ponta do Topo (Ilha de São Jorge):
> 
> Depois de um dia fantástico de autentico Verão, começou a cair chuva forte acompanhada de alguns trovões!!
> (...)



O mau tempo começa a ir para o Grupo Central!


----------



## AzoreanShark (14 Set 2012 às 19:52)

São Miguel, costa norte. Trovoada e aguaceiros neste momento.


----------



## Azor (14 Set 2012 às 20:09)

Boa noite e sejam bem vindos ao fórum amigos das restantes ilhas dos Açores. Juntos fazemos o nosso arquipélago ser ainda maior do que ele já é com o vosso e o nosso contributo.

Falando de meteorologia propriamente dita, posso dizer que aqui por S. Miguel, pela zona das Eiras, Arribanas e Covoada, foi toda a tarde com chuva grossa e ainda cai neste momento. A costa da ilha está com uma côr de barro devido às enxurradas das ribeiras e das grotas que arrastam terra e tudo mais.

Não sei quanto choveu essa tarde mas mais logo já confirmo.

Cumps a todos!


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 20:22)

Boas,

Depois do que reportei, o céu quase esteve para desabar. Incrivelmente, a torrente passou ao lado. Só caíram alguns pingos insignificantes, nada demais, contudo, Foi notório um aumento substancial do vento.

O céu continua muito nublado e o vento continua a soprar do quadrante de leste.

Aposto o meu dedo mindinho como tudo vai acontecer aqui durante esta noite/madrugada e amanhã. Porquê? Só eu sei... Em Maio cheguei a ficar retido com estradas cortadas por todos os lados.

Um apontamento final: "gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar". É o que está a suceder.

Saudações troikistas,


----------



## Hugois (14 Set 2012 às 20:32)

Boa Noite pessoal  São Pedro tem sido egoísta e só manda a chuva para os Açores... já têm tanta água que tem chovido nos últimos tempos e continuam a apanhar com mais... nós que temos muito sol e calor durante o dia e que precisamos de água apanhamos com mais calor...mandem um bocadinho dessa chuva para cá tambem hehehe...não muita porque senão arrasta as cinzas que ainda estão depositadas nos solos e restos de árvores até ás ribeiras e entope tudo o que é pontes e ai ocorre uma catastrofe...mandem 10 % dessa chuva para ir molhando os solos apertando terra ( que atualmente está solta) e criar plantas para segurar solos ...para nos prepararmos para as chuvas de inverno que FELIZMENTE estão para chegar  O tempo cá tem estado estranho durante o dia sol quente e ceu descoberto... quando  chega ao cair da noite talvez antes por volta das 20h começa a aparecer nevoeiro e fica tudo escuro e forrado de nuvens


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Set 2012 às 20:39)

Hugois disse:


> Boa Noite pessoal  São Pedro tem sido egoísta e só manda a chuva para os Açores... já têm tanta água que tem chovido nos últimos tempos e continuam a apanhar com mais... nós que temos muito sol e calor durante o dia e que precisamos de água apanhamos com mais calor...mandem um bocadinho dessa chuva para cá tambem hehehe...não muita porque senão arrasta as cinzas que ainda estão depositadas nos solos e restos de árvores até ás ribeiras e entope tudo o que é pontes e ai ocorre uma catastrofe...mandem 10 % dessa chuva para ir molhando os solos apertando terra ( que atualmente está solta) e criar plantas para segurar solos ...para nos prepararmos para as chuvas de inverno que FELIZMENTE estão para chegar  O tempo cá tem estado estranho durante o dia sol quente e ceu descoberto... quando  chega ao cair da noite talvez antes por volta das 20h começa a aparecer nevoeiro e fica tudo escuro e forrado de nuvens



Não dá para mandar a chuva porque vocês têm a poncha! Refresca o corpo e a mente...

Agora a sério, não me parece boa ideia mesmo esta chuva ir para aí. Depois dos acontecimentos trágicos que ocorreram na Madeira, algumas ribeiras sofreram obras e foram transformadas em autênticas auto-estradas de água...

Cumprimentos ao Hugois e saudações para o belo troço da Encumeada.


----------



## Marisitah (14 Set 2012 às 21:06)

O tempo aqui em Angra (Terra-Chã) nao está nada mau, pelo menos acho que nao senti chuva hoje. Ouve-se so um pouco o vento mas nada de especial.


----------



## Azor (14 Set 2012 às 21:19)

Choveu em S. Miguel 79 mm das 12 h de ontem às 12 h de hoje.
Resta saber os valores de hoje à tarde para somar ao dos dias anteriores para percebermos claramente que já se ultrapassou a média do valor mensal do mês de Setembro.

Pelas previsões de há pouco a instabilidade com chuva e trovoada vai persistir pelo menos até 2 feira nos Açores.

Cumps!


----------



## Knyght (14 Set 2012 às 21:42)

Digamos que ainda estão com sorte...


----------



## Snowy (15 Set 2012 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Neste momento, noite sossegada em Ponta Delgada, nem uma brisa. Temp. 20º e 83%hr.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Set 2012 às 00:45)

Kalispera,

Começou a chover no centro de Angra do Heroísmo há cerca de 10 minutos. Apenas chuva fraca, mas a noite mantém-se muito calma. Estranhamente calma. Há um manto de nuvens compacto no céu e a humidade, com toda a certeza, estará a níveis absurdos. Há condensação por todo o lado.


Antio sas,


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2012 às 01:07)

Algumas imagens do dia de hoje: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151145247184578.471242.766294577&type=1
As cores do final do dia foram espetaculares!


----------



## Hazores (15 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira também choveu, mas já parou....

ainda bem que a zona de maior atividade deste centro depressionário está localizado a oeste do grupo oriental, estando quase estacionário naquela zona... se por acaso aquela zona de instabilidade fosse em cima de alguma das ilhas nem quero imaginar o que já poderia ter ocorrido...


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Set 2012 às 01:18)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Algumas imagens do dia de hoje: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151145247184578.471242.766294577&type=1
> As cores do final do dia foram espetaculares!



Por acaso também reparei nisso quando vi a webcam do CLIMAAT. Depois "postarei" a imagem que guardei, mas está no _desktop_.



Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> pela zona oeste da ilha terceira também choveu, mas já parou....
> 
> ainda bem que a zona de maior atividade deste centro depressionário está localizado a oeste do grupo oriental, estando quase estacionário naquela zona... se por acaso aquela zona de instabilidade fosse em cima de alguma das ilhas nem quero imaginar o que já poderia ter ocorrido...



Tive uma informação não confirmada que na costa norte, nos Biscoitos, choveu a bom chover, mas não tenho mais dados e calculo que não deve ter sido nada que provocasse estragos.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Set 2012 às 01:23)

Espero que estas células não cheguem com toda esta força a São Miguel. Mesmo assim, é preciso lembrar que a imagem é derivada de um sensor de precipitação de um satélite. Não é um radar, infelizmente.


----------



## marcopaulo (15 Set 2012 às 02:16)

Na Horta noite calma, céu pouco nublado e ventro fraco


----------



## Snowy (15 Set 2012 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Manhã calma em Ponta Delgada e muito nublada. Temp. 20º e 88%hr.


----------



## Manecas (15 Set 2012 às 12:03)

Bons dias a todos 

Por cá a noite foi calma, uma pequena brisa de leste, mas sem chuva nem trovoada...

Hoje o dia amanheceu triste, o vento aumentou de intensidade e diria que neste momento sopra moderado (20/30 Km/h) de leste, muita nebulosidade e neblinas nas terras mais altas.

Ao longe vê-se uma "cortina" muito escura e carregada, possivelmente iremos ter chuva aos longo do dia!

Continuação de bom dia a todos!! 


*Actualização #1 do Estado do tempo*

Com o aproximar da "cortina" negra que se via ao longe, o vento aumento de intensidade, soprando de Leste, começam a cair algum pingos de chuva!!
Parece-me que tá na hora de ir apanhar o guarda-chuva, lol 

NOTA: Alguém conhece lojas portuguesas onde poderei adquirir uma pequenas estação meteorológica?? Gostava de adquirir uma para iniciação e ir postando alguns dados deste lado dos Açores.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2012 às 12:20)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia está agradável (por enquanto...)! O céu está nublado, o sol está "presente" há algum tempo e o mar parece-me calmo.

*Temperatura do ar:* 22ºC
*Humidade:* 78%
*Vento:* Fraco de Leste








*O IM alterou o Alerta Laranja e colocou os Grupos Central e Oriental em Alerta Amarelo agora de manhã.*


----------



## Snowy (15 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, SOL   O céu até está totalmente descoberto na minha zona. A ver quanto tempo dura, pelo menos dá para andar na rua este sábado à tarde, só não se sabe por quanto tempo. Temp. 23º e a humidade desceu para os 78%.


----------



## Hazores (15 Set 2012 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

na minha opinião, penso que o pior já passou pelos açores, claro que ainda poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoadas, devido à instabilidade que ainda se verifica. A depressão está afastar-se dos açores em direcção à Madeira..


----------



## Snowy (15 Set 2012 às 14:26)

Hazores disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> na minha opinião, penso que o pior já passou pelos açores, claro que ainda poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de trovoadas, devido à instabilidade que ainda se verifica. A depressão está afastar-se dos açores em direcção à Madeira..



Também me parece que o pior já passou, mas independentemente de vir mais chuva ou não, e apesar de não gostar de sol, este sol é bem-vindo, estamos a precisar e muito 

Entretanto, o IM não publicou nenhuma previsão para além de domingo para os Açores e as previsões para amanhã são exactamente as mesmas: 

"Aguaceiros, que poderão ser FORTES a partir da tarde.
Possibilidade de trovoadas."

Um bom Sábado para todos


----------



## icewoman (15 Set 2012 às 14:30)

Essa depressão não chegará com muita intensidade á Madeira..
pelos menos no HIRLAM  e nas previsões do IM o pior passará ao lado..a ver vamos.

parece ser apenas aguaçeiros e algumas trovoadas...a partir de 2º feira madrugada


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2012 às 14:36)

Está a fazer muito bom tempo aqui na cidade de Ponta Delgada, mas vejo uma massa grande, negra a chegar...
http://spotazores.com/praias-do-populo


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2012 às 14:51)

Boa tarde, 

Neste momento está sol mas acabaram de cair umas "pingas grossas" seguidas de uma chuva fraca.


----------



## Hazores (15 Set 2012 às 17:30)

boas,

A chuva regressou novamente à zona oeste da ilha terceira, mas com fraca intensidade.


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Set 2012 às 21:33)

Konnichiwa,

Há mais de 40 minutos que chove torrencialmente no centro de Angra do Heroísmo. A chuva ainda não cessou e continua ininterruptamente a cair com cada vez mais violência.

Não vejo nada na imagem de satélite. Mas, mais uma vez, o sensor é falível.

Sayonara,


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Set 2012 às 22:13)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO:

E continua... E continua... E continua...

Olhando para a rua, já vi ribeiras com menos água.


----------



## Marisitah (15 Set 2012 às 22:41)

Com esta chuva criou tipo uma piscina em frente da minha casa, ficava a meio dos muros e quando passava algum carro entrava agua para o quintal das casas. Um carro chegou a avariar por causa da agua.
Agora já está melhor, nem parece que esteve tanta agua no caminho


----------



## FranciscoSR (15 Set 2012 às 23:01)

Parece que isto por aí não tá fácil.
Agora, 22h, alguma novidade?
Brace yourselves!


----------



## Marisitah (15 Set 2012 às 23:08)

A chuva por aqui já parou, por enquanto está tudo calmo


----------



## ijv (15 Set 2012 às 23:38)

Amanhã estou a pensar fazer uma caminhada desde o pico do Arieiro até perto da Eira do serrado (Nova Estrada). Ja estive aqui a dar uma vista de olhos nos modelos e vi que parece haver alguns aguaceiros. Alguem aqui com mais experiência poderia dar uma ajudinha e confirmar as previsões para amanhã


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Set 2012 às 00:19)

Confirmo o que disse a *Marisitah*. A chuva terminou, mas, mesmo assim, ainda deixou bastante lama, pedras e afins em algumas artérias de Angra do Heroísmo. Vi isso mesmo, após o final da chuvada, ao deslocar-me de automóvel.

Por agora, tudo calmo. Apenas sobraram alguns valentes lençóis de água, portanto, cautela aos condutores.

Ainda deu para ver Portugal perder o título de Campeão da Europa de Hóquei em Patins a 6 segundos do fim.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2012 às 01:50)

boa noite,

eu também testemunhei essa situação em loco, estive a cm  (literalmente) de ter um acidente, devido a um lençol ?!? (era mais uma piscina) de água junto aos semáforos (ao pé da casa do representante da républica, para quem conhece), desde são mateus até ao modelo chuvia de tal forma que para circular era a 20Km/h. existiam 2 carros avariados devido à chuva, muitos estavam a voltar para trás quer na vila maria (hotel das mercês, penso que é assim que aquela zona se chama e à frente a junto aos semáforos, quando passei rotunda da silveira também estava a começar a ficar inundada, o esgotos pluviais faziam funil, mas não tinham qualquer capacidade de levar aquela quantidade de chuva...já vi chover, mas como hoje é bem raro....
o mais intressante é que era um fenómeno tão localizado que mais à frente não chovia (à entrada para a ribeirinha) e na feteira o chão estava seco.


----------



## mcpa (16 Set 2012 às 01:51)

Pela Costa Norte de S. Miguel, noite muito agradável, mas esta tarde ainda choveu um pouco, mas nada que se compare aos dias anteriores! Desde 2ª. feira que foi o único dia que não ouvi trovoada


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 03:18)

A situação na Terceira esteve mais gravosa hoje :S
No entanto, o SRPCBA continua a atualizar os avisos, incluindo o ORIENTAL onde até está uma excelente noite silenciosa:
"AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 52/2012

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores e o Instituto de Meteorologia prevêm:
PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL
No período entre as 01UTC de 2012-09-16 e as 14UTC de 16-09-2012
Chuva FORTE.
No período entre as 01UTC de 2012-09-16 e as 14UTC de 16-09-2012
Trovoada Frequente e Dispersa.
PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL
No período entre as 01UTC de 2012-09-16 e as 14UTC de 16-09-2012
Chuva FORTE.
No período entre as 01UTC de 2012-09-16 e as 14UTC de 16-09-2012
Trovoada Frequente e dispersa.
O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.
Recomenda-se, particularmente aos automobilistas, que redobrem os cuidados na circulação."


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

o dia amanheceu muito calmo e com o sol aparecer entre as nuvens, com uma temperatura a rondar os 20ºc.

A sul do grupo central durante a noite e agora a oeste do grupo ocidental tem existido grande instabilidade com grades "descargas de àgua" isto segundo as imagens de satélite  do _Meteosat 0 degree Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate West Atlantic_


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2012 às 11:43)

Precipitação hoje na Madeira durante das 21h às 06h de amanhã Segunda-Feira.
Precipitação e vento de Sul


----------



## annuska (16 Set 2012 às 12:00)

Ja se merecia uma chuvinha


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 12:08)

boa tarde,


Estão previstos aguaceiros e algumas trovoadas...tem havido muitas descargas eletricas ao lado ( oeste) da ilha.


Pelas imagens de satelite , penso que vao passar ao lado...


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 12:10)

Bom dia

Manhã calma em Ponta Delgada e muito nublada. Temp. 28 e 78%hr.
Segundo o IM, continuamos a ter previsão de chuva todos os dias até quarta-feira 

Até que enfim que a chuva também chegará à Madeira!!!


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 12:12)

Snowy disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Manhã calma em Ponta Delgada e muito nublada. Temp. 28 e 78%hr.
> Segundo o IM, continuamos a ter previsão de chuva todos os dias até quarta-feira
> ...






É verdade embora seja em menor quantidade...


----------



## Azor (16 Set 2012 às 12:16)

Boa tarde

Sigo com trovoada pela minha zona e o céu está fechando.
Daqui a nada está começando a cair água da grossa de novo.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 12:20)

icewoman disse:


> É verdade embora seja em menor quantidade...




Segundo a previsão do IM, embora em menos quantidade, prevê-se períodos de chuva na Madeira até quarta-feira, esperemos que sim  Desde que não seja demais, é uma boa notícia 

Já se a ouve trovoada em P.Delgada também.


----------



## AzoreanShark (16 Set 2012 às 12:41)

Fez há pouco um grande trovão aqui para a costa norte da ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## jonhfx (16 Set 2012 às 13:20)

Boa tarde. 
A chuva já apareceu pela zona Oeste da ilha. Ontem ao inicio da noite caiu um aguaceiro forte que em pouco mais de 10 minutos rendeu quase 10 mm. Hoje amanheceu com chuva fraca, 1,5mm até ao momento, e esta nevoeiro a partir dos 500 metros de altitude. Sigo com 22,3ºc e 98% Hr.


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 13:21)

Retifico Snowy..são Aguaceiros fracos em vez de periodo de chuva



Neste momento no Funchal o céu encontra-se com algumas abertas e o sol espreita.


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 13:39)

icewoman disse:


> Retifico Snowy..são Aguaceiros fracos em vez de periodo de chuva



Certo! 

Na minha zona está sol agora e não chove, noutras zonas da cidade continua muito nublado. O vento de NE é que intensificou-se um pouco. Esta tarde de domingo não parece que será tão agradável como a de ontem.

Bom Domingo a todos


----------



## mcpa (16 Set 2012 às 13:43)

Pela Costa Norte céu muito nublado e já cairam algumas pingas grossas! Ainda não ouvi trovoada, pelo menos que me tenha apercebido!!!


----------



## marcopaulo (16 Set 2012 às 13:54)

Boa tarde para todos.
Aqui para os lados do aeroporto, muito sol e o céu pouco nublado .
Pena que hoje tou a trabalhar


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Confirmo também o trovão. Foi só um, mas ouviu-se em Ponta delgada. E o vento aqui está já a ficar bem forte.


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2012 às 15:11)

boa tarde,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira é também o sol que impera....um domingo com bom tempo...


----------



## alex vieria (16 Set 2012 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,

Desde ontem a tarde pelas 16h quando caiu os primeiros pingos até agora é acumulado 1,1 mm.

Atualmente cai alguns chuviscos e o céu mantem-se muito nublado com breves abertas onde o sol tenta espreitar por breves momentos.

Temp atual: 27,6ºC

Hr: 74%

Vento: de Oeste com algumas rajadas atigindo os 23,8km/h, mas em regra geral é fraco.


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 16:31)

A chuva grossa começou agora em Ponta Delgada (HDES). O vento intensificou-se na última hora.


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 16:43)

FranciscoSR disse:


> A chuva grossa começou agora em Ponta Delgada (HDES). O vento intensificou-se na última hora.



Pois...lá se vai uma tarde de domingo sem apanhar uma molha.

O IMAP mostra várias descargas electricas sobre e à volta de São Miguel, mas não tenho houvido grande coisa a não ser 2 trovoadas bem ao longe há quase uma hora. Ou o sensor do IMAP não é grande coisa, ou sou surda ou são descargas fraquinhas, isso já não sei


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 16:45)

Mas agora senti um trovão. Estava mais perto da minha casa! e ainda não parou de chover, embora mais calmo um pouco.


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 16:49)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Mas agora senti um trovão. Estava mais perto da minha casa! e ainda não parou de chover, embora mais calmo um pouco.



Então sou eu mesmo que estou surda, só ouviu 2 trovões na última hora  Mas também não estou na rua nem lá vou que aqui ainda chove bem. Hoje só de carro pelos vistos, bem podia ter esperado para a noite esta chuva


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 17:01)

E este, Snowy? Sentiste? LOL
Eu senti e bem! E também o vi! Tão giro... lol


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 17:04)

Sim, já recuperei a audição 

Mas agora chove torrencialmente


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 17:12)

Eheh! O meu apartamento de 5 anos estremece-se todo com estes trovões! :P


----------



## mcpa (16 Set 2012 às 17:44)

Muita chuva e muita trovoada pela costa norte neste momento!!! Estremece tudo!!! O dia tá tão escuro que parece que tá anoitecendo!!!


----------



## LMCG (16 Set 2012 às 17:49)

Boas, 

Aqui ao pé da Universidade sigo com 13,7mm nas últimas 2 horas.
Rajada máxima de 27km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (16 Set 2012 às 17:53)

Ouvem as ambulâncias? O que será que se passa?


----------



## Daniel253 (16 Set 2012 às 17:54)

se isto agora ta assim, imaginem quando xegar o nadine.


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 17:54)

LMCG disse:


> Ouvem as ambulâncias? O que será que se passa?



Sim, também estou a ouvir...


----------



## Snowy (16 Set 2012 às 18:16)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Sim, também estou a ouvir...




E agora outra vez, mas também não faço a mínima ideia. Mas com um tempo destes pode ser muita coisa.

A chuva abrandou e a trovoada também. Mas está visto que não vai ficar por aqui, parece já ter anoitecido e são pouco mais que 17h.


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 18:33)

Alguém ja sabe o que se passou?


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2012 às 18:34)

boas,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira também já chove...


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2012 às 18:34)

Atualização para a precipitação na Madeira







O mesmo intervalo de tempo, sendo que já houve alguns chuviscos muito fracos e breves


----------



## Hazores (16 Set 2012 às 18:48)

este era o tempo que se fazia sentir àaproximadamente 30 min no aeroporto de ponta delgada






imagem retirada do facebook em aeroportos dos açores


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 18:48)

Uma vez que estamos em alerta amarelo derivado á persistencia dos valores elevados da temperatura,esta situação não faz com que se reúna mais condiçoes favoraveis ás trovoadas?


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2012 às 18:56)

icewoman disse:


> Uma vez que estamos em alerta amarelo derivado á persistencia dos valores elevados da temperatura,esta situação não faz com que se reúna mais condiçoes favoraveis ás trovoadas?



Nops


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 18:57)

Knyght disse:


> Nops





thanks!


----------



## FranciscoSR (16 Set 2012 às 18:59)

E eu vou buscar uma amiga ao aeroporto pelas 20h :S Vem do Faial..

Edit:
Mais sirenes :S é ambulância a apitar para passar na rua....


----------



## Azor (16 Set 2012 às 19:16)

FranciscoSR disse:


> E eu vou buscar uma amiga ao aeroporto pelas 20h :S Vem do Faial..
> 
> Edit:
> Mais sirenes :S é ambulância a apitar para passar na rua....



Boa tarde

Pelos meus lados foi um vendaval desgraçado.
Chuva torrencial durante horas. Claro que o resultado foi novamente enxurradas em algumas ribeiras e até mesmo em algumas estradas. A do Saramagal e a dos Loureiros (zona entre Covoada e Feteiras) esteve inundada e novamente a zona do Outeiro (Arrifes) esteve cheia de água devido ao transbordo de uma grota. Os bombeiros também estiveram pelos meus lados pk ouvi as sirenes.

A trovoada também foi mto forte. Neste momento ainda chove embora com menos força.

Cumpts!


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2012 às 19:34)

Boas!  

Relativamente ao dia de ontem tenho a dizer que foram registados 45 mm em São Miguel (período entre as 12h de anteontem e as 12h de ontem).

Relativamente ao dia de hoje tenho a dizer que na parte da amanhã sentiu-se um trovão e que na parte da tarde choveu *torrencialmente * (até as ruas ficaram cheias de água) e trovejou por vezes *fortemente*.

Neste momento está tudo muito mais calmo sem registo de precipitação nem trovoada. O céu continua nublado.

Cumps,
André


----------



## mcpa (16 Set 2012 às 20:54)

> Mais sirenes :S é ambulância a apitar para passar na rua....



"Acidente entre duas viaturas na via rápida sentido Água de Pau - Ponta Delgada resultou em 12 feridos
Um acidente de viação na via rápida da Lagoa, sentido Água de Pau - Ponta Delgada, resultou em 12 feridos, 7 em estado grave e 5 ligeiros. 

De acordo com o Comandante dos Bombeiros de Ponta Delgada, Emanuel Sousa, o acidente envolveu uma viatura ligeira e uma carrinha de nove lugares, o que motivou a saída de quatro ambulâncias de Ponta Delgada e duas de Vila Franca do Campo. 

Também acorreu ao local do acidente uma viatura multiusos (para transporte dos feridos ligeiros) e dois pronto-socorros.

Dois feridos tiveram de receber o primeiro tratamento médico ainda no local do sinistro, enquanto que um outro ferido teve de ser desencarcerado da viatura. 

Emanuel Sousa não adiantou as causas deste acidente, referindo apenas que a PSP deslocou-se ao local para averiguar o que terá motivado esse acidente. 

A faixa de rodagem entre Água de Pau e Ponta Delgada foi encerrada ao trânsito para facilitar a chegada do socorro e os trabalhos de assistência aos feridos que foram transferidos para o Hospital Divino Espírito Santo, em Ponta Delgada." 

Fonte: Açoriano Oriental Online

Deve ter sido isto!!!


----------



## LMCG (16 Set 2012 às 20:55)

icewoman disse:


> Alguém ja sabe o que se passou?



Inflizmente foi um acidente grave na via rápida ao pé da Lagoa... cortaram a estrada por 2 horas entre a 2ª saída para a Lagoa (sentido Lagoa-VLF) e a saída para a Lagoa do Fogo. Vi cerca de 10 carros de emergência (policia, ambulâncias e bombeiros).


----------



## Hugois (16 Set 2012 às 21:11)

ijv disse:


> Amanhã estou a pensar fazer uma caminhada desde o pico do Arieiro até perto da Eira do serrado (Nova Estrada). Ja estive aqui a dar uma vista de olhos nos modelos e vi que parece haver alguns aguaceiros. Alguem aqui com mais experiência poderia dar uma ajudinha e confirmar as previsões para amanhã



Tambem decidi fazer hoje uma caminhada do pico do areeiro ate ao pico ruivo depois pico das pedras ate centro de santa... comecei as 8:30 da manah no pico do areeiro estava nevoeiro cerrado e um vento desgraçado ...tava tanto frio  mas la continuamos nao se via paisagem nenhuma so o caminho quando chegeui ao cimo do pico ruivo nao se via nada com tanto nevoeiro...depois começou a "rovalhar" (orvalhar)  e continuamos o percurso quando chegamos a santana estava tanto sol e nao tava vento  para variar ainda mais depois de ter apanhado sol chuva vento nevoeiro frio e calor so numa manha ...quando chego a casa estava chuva ainda deu para molhar bem a estrada e choveu durante algum tempo interruptamente... esperemos que amanha seja ainda melhor a nivel de chuva


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2012 às 21:19)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento não chove nem troveja na Lagoa. 

De acordo com a Meteorologia da RTP Açores choveu 0,1 mm em São Miguel e 43 mm na Terceira desde as 12h de ontem até às 12h de hoje. (não consegui captar mais valores  )

Cumps,
André


----------



## ijv (16 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Hugois disse:


> Tambem decidi fazer hoje uma caminhada do pico do areeiro ate ao pico ruivo depois pico das pedras ate centro de santa... comecei as 8:30 da manah no pico do areeiro estava nevoeiro cerrado e um vento desgraçado ...tava tanto frio  mas la continuamos nao se via paisagem nenhuma so o caminho quando chegeui ao cimo do pico ruivo nao se via nada com tanto nevoeiro...depois começou a "rovalhar" (orvalhar)  e continuamos o percurso quando chegamos a santana estava tanto sol e nao tava vento  para variar ainda mais depois de ter apanhado sol chuva vento nevoeiro frio e calor so numa manha ...quando chego a casa estava chuva ainda deu para molhar bem a estrada e choveu durante algum tempo interruptamente... esperemos que amanha seja ainda melhor a nivel de chuva



Boa noite. Eu cheguei ao poco da neve por volta das 9:20 e esta nevoeiro e vento bem fresco. Durante a caminhada apanhamos alguns chuviscos e sempre com nevoeiro e gum vento, em fim nao era a caminhada que estava a espera. Para a proxima sera melhor


----------



## marcopaulo (16 Set 2012 às 21:52)

Devido ao mau tempo em São Miguel, pelo menos o ultimo voo de Ponta Delgada para Horta houve um atraso de 45 minutos, que depois afectou 

Por aqui o tempo ta a ficar de maneira que parece que vai chover.


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 22:08)

Neste momento chove pelo Funchal.


----------



## Azor (16 Set 2012 às 22:09)

mcpa disse:


> "Acidente entre duas viaturas na via rápida sentido Água de Pau - Ponta Delgada resultou em 12 feridos
> Um acidente de viação na via rápida da Lagoa, sentido Água de Pau - Ponta Delgada, resultou em 12 feridos, 7 em estado grave e 5 ligeiros.
> 
> De acordo com o Comandante dos Bombeiros de Ponta Delgada, Emanuel Sousa, o acidente envolveu uma viatura ligeira e uma carrinha de nove lugares, o que motivou a saída de quatro ambulâncias de Ponta Delgada e duas de Vila Franca do Campo.
> ...



Hummmm coincidência porque também ouvi as buzinas dos bombeiros pelos meus lados depois da chuva forte dessa tarde, e como só houve enxurradas em algumas zonas, associei que tivessem sido também os bombeiros. 
Das duas uma: ou foi por causa das cheias dessa tarde, ou então deve de ter sido mais um acidente aqui pelos meus lados... weird 

Os avisos de mau tempo estão em vigor para os grupos central e oriental até às 03:59 de 2 feira para ocorrência de precipitação forte e trovoada. 

cumps!


----------



## Hazores (17 Set 2012 às 00:46)

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira choveu durante várias horas, 4,5h aproximadamente, que fez a ribeira correr...


----------



## Snowy (17 Set 2012 às 01:07)

Em Ponta Delgada, chuva outra vez


----------



## marco_antonio (17 Set 2012 às 01:10)

chove com alguma intensidade pelo funchal saudades


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2012 às 01:18)

Boa noite

Volta a chover com mta intensidade aqui pelas Eiras.
Sinceramente já estamos a começar a ficar fartos de água. Isto parece q n vai acabar nem tão cedo e as consequências podem se tornar complicadas nos próximos dias se o Nadine encaixar-se por aqui


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2012 às 01:19)

Boas! Neste momento chove na Lagoa  

Cumps,
André


----------



## a410ree (17 Set 2012 às 01:58)

Aqui na zona da cançela, Fuchal. Esta mesmo um bom navoeiro e uma chuva das Más :X Pareçe que a chuva veio para ficar!


----------



## marcopaulo (17 Set 2012 às 01:58)

Boa noite,

No Faial céu muito nublado, vento moderado e períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## a410ree (17 Set 2012 às 02:05)

Trovões na Madeira ? Não esta previsto nada?


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2012 às 02:16)

Chove com intensidade novamente por S. Miguel


----------



## alex vieria (17 Set 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Depois de um início de madrugada chuvosa, entre às 00h e 02h onde se concentro grande parte da precipitação, desde às 00h acumulei 10,2mm nada mau saudades de ver essa fasquia!!! lolol

Atualmente o céu está carregado de nuvens com alguns chuviscos mas que ainda não se faz acumular... mas pela imagem de satélite se visualiza a chegada de novas células junto a ilha pelo SSO, vamos ver quanto vai render...

Situação atual:

Temp: 23,6ºC
HR: 97%
Vento em geral fraco com quadrante SOO com alguma rajada com pouca importância.
Céu muito nublado com chuviscos esporádicos. Cota de nuvens nos 500-550 mts de alt.

Existe alguma possibilidade embora diminuta de trovoadas nas células acima referidas.


----------



## tripado (17 Set 2012 às 09:26)

Contabilizei 13.4 mm esta noite nada nada mau.


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Set 2012 às 10:10)

Até o momento tenho um acumulado de 8.1 mm. Para uma semana em que está prestes a iniciar o Outono, até que não está nada mau. Segundo as imagens de satelite, parece que ainda vai haver mais alguma precipitação pela Madeira, agora trovoadas, acho que já é pedir muito. Mas pela pouca experiência que eu tenho, nunca se pode ter a certeza de nada!


----------



## Snowy (17 Set 2012 às 10:31)

Bom dia

Em Ponta Delgada, manhã com céu muito nublado. Pela primeira vez, ao fim de uma semana, não existe qualquer aviso do IM para os Açores. Esperemos que a chuva "descanse" um bocado tendo em conta o que eventualmente poderá acontecer caso as previsões de Nadine se confirmem...mas pelas previsões actuais do IM para os próximos dias, não se vislumbra que as terras tenham tempo de secar, está tudo encharcado por cá 

Neste momento, temp. 21º e 88%hr.


----------



## icewoman (17 Set 2012 às 10:46)

Bom dia ,

Tenho uma colega que vive junto ao Ribeiro da Nora (Santa Maria Maior) que ficou aflita ontem é noite pois com a chuva forte que fez-se sentir o Ribeiro quase que transbordava.

ps: atençao que é um ribeiro pequeno mas mesmo assim...


----------



## figueira (17 Set 2012 às 11:33)

Madeira com aviso amarelo devido à chuva e ao calor
O Instituto de Meteorologia colocou, esta segunda-feira, a Madeira sob aviso amarelo, o segundo menos grave de uma escala de quatro, devido à precipitação e ao tempo quente.

A previsão de aguaceiros "por vezes fortes" e a "persistência de valores elevados de temperatura máxima" justificam os avisos do IM.

O aviso de chuva vigora entre as 2 e as 12 horas desta segunda-feira. O IM mantém activo o aviso relativo à temperatura elevada das 9 horas desta segunda-feira e as 22 horas de quarta-feira.

As previsões do IM, para hoje, apontam para períodos de céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros e possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada. Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul,tornando-se do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde.

Para o Funchal as previsões apontam para: Períodos de céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sudoeste.


----------



## figueira (17 Set 2012 às 11:37)

curioso que que segundo o IM tem informação que o alerta amarelo de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas esta em vigor das 11:00 as 23:59.


----------



## icewoman (17 Set 2012 às 12:02)

figueira disse:


> curioso que que segundo o IM tem informação que o alerta amarelo de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas esta em vigor das 11:00 as 23:59.





Como sempre o IM em grande nas suas trapalhadas!!

Ontem estava previsto possibilidade de aguaceiros e acabou por ocorrer aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com boas acumulaçoes.

 O Alerta só veio depois...


----------



## jonhfx (17 Set 2012 às 12:27)

icewoman disse:


> (...)aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com boas acumulaçoes.
> 
> O Alerta só veio depois...



Ontem a Oeste, apenas 3,5 mm. Hoje ainda não chegou a 3 mm.
De alerta só o nevoeiro, pois torna perigoso a condução nas zonas altas da ilha.
Sigo com  23.1ºC, Hr 98% e 2,3mm desde a meia noite.


----------



## icewoman (17 Set 2012 às 13:01)

Houve colegas que postaram no forum as suas acumulaçoes (até a data do post).

O sunderlandz acumulou 8.1 enquanto o Alex acumulou 10.2


----------



## jonhfx (17 Set 2012 às 13:37)

icewoman disse:


> Houve colegas que postaram no forum as suas acumulaçoes (até a data do post).
> 
> O sunderlandz acumulou 8.1 enquanto o Alex acumulou 10.2



Segundo o I. Meteorologia: 





Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## icewoman (17 Set 2012 às 14:05)

jonhfx disse:


> Segundo o I. Meteorologia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O que eu quis dizer foi que o alerta foi colocado após já termos tido a chuva...pelo menos até ás 01h não tinhamos qualquer alerta amarelo ( a não ser o de calor) quando ja chovia bem.

Resto de boa tarde colega


----------



## ijv (17 Set 2012 às 14:55)

O que não compreendo é o porque de o IM andar ja a nao sei quanto tempo  a lançar sempre os avisos de temperatura elevada de dois em dois dias quando praticamente nem tivemos temperaturas elevadas. Na minha opinião se seria melhor lancar para uma semana ou entao nem leançar. Corrijam me se estiver completamente errado


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2012 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

Sigo novamente com aguaceiros fortes pela zona oeste de S. Miguel. Nesta altura um aguaceiro bem forte cai 

Cumps!


----------



## icewoman (17 Set 2012 às 15:40)

ijv disse:


> O que não compreendo é o porque de o IM andar ja a nao sei quanto tempo  a lançar sempre os avisos de temperatura elevada de dois em dois dias quando praticamente nem tivemos temperaturas elevadas. Na minha opinião se seria melhor lancar para uma semana ou entao nem leançar. Corrijam me se estiver completamente errado





Concordo plenamente...dá a sensação que nem sabem a quantas andam..além de (a mim pessoalmente) causarem um efeito de "pouca credibilidade. É por isso que muitas pessoas já nem ligam aos alertas...


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2012 às 16:19)

Sigo de mo0mento ( e de novo) com aguaceiros por vezes fortes pela ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2012 às 16:25)

Actualização


----------



## Afgdr (17 Set 2012 às 21:00)

Boas! 

Hoje o tempo esteve agradável com sol e muito calor pela Lagoa 

Entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje foram acumulados 36 mm em São Miguel.

Cumps,
André


----------



## marcopaulo (17 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia pelo Faial alternou com o céu muito nublado e sol, vento moderado e períodos de chuva fraca na parte da manha.


----------



## Hazores (18 Set 2012 às 11:42)

Informação especial


Comunicado válido entre 2012-09-18 09:51:00 e 2012-09-19 09:51:00  
Assunto: ALERTA DE TEMPESTADE TROPICAL 

A tempestade tropical NADINE deverá atingir a zona marítima dos Açores nas próximas horas. O centro da tempestade deverá localizar-se a aproximadamente 380 km das Flores pelas 06:00 TUC de quarta-feira 19 de setembro. A tempestade deverá afectar principalmente as ilhas das Flores e do Corvo durante a quarta-feira com ventos médios do quadrante leste até 60 km/h com rajadas até 90 km/h, ondas leste até 6 metros e períodos de chuva forte. Prevê-se ainda que, na quinta-feira dia 21, esta tempestade deverá afastar-se do arquipélago em direção a sueste.

só para deixar registado....


----------



## Snowy (18 Set 2012 às 11:54)

Hazores disse:


> Informação especial
> 
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2012-09-18 09:51:00 e 2012-09-19 09:51:00
> ...



Bom dia

Só ficou uma dúvida. Deverá afastar-se na 5ªfeira ou no dia 21? É que no meu calendário são dias diferentes 

Esta manhã em Ponta Delgada, sol, temp. 23º e 78%hr.


----------



## Azor (18 Set 2012 às 16:01)

Boa tarde

Pelos meus lados o vento já se faz soprar com rajadas do quadrante LESTE. O mar está picado e com uma ondulação do mesmo quadrante.
Resumindo, estamos com sol e vento ao mesmo tempo.

Máxima actual 23 º C

Cumps


----------



## Snowy (18 Set 2012 às 16:18)

O IM já emitiu aviso amarelo para o grupo Ocidental (agitação marítima/chuva/vento)


Comunicado da Protecção Civil:



> Ponta Delgada , 18 de Setembro de 2012
> 
> Proteção Civil: mau tempo no Grupo Ocidental com aproximação da tempestade tropical NADINE
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Set 2012 às 16:31)

Konnichiwa,

Efectivamente, as condições climáticas já estão a ser afectadas pelo NADINE.

Dá para verificar que a proximidade já é sociavelmente pouco aceitável...

Sayonara,


----------



## marcopaulo (18 Set 2012 às 20:29)

Boa noite,

Nos Espalhafatos - Faial, o vento ta cada vez mais forte, céu muito nublado e a pouco começou a cair uns chuviscos.


----------



## Snowy (18 Set 2012 às 22:57)

O IM já colocou o grupo *Central* sob avisos laranja (agitação marítima/chuva) e amarelo para trovoada e vento, a partir das 14h00 de amanhã.

Os avisos para o grupo Ocidental de agitação marítima/chuva/vento que já tinham sido emitidos foram alterados para laranja e amarelo para trovoada.


----------



## Snowy (19 Set 2012 às 00:15)

Último comunicado da Protecção Civil:


> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº55/2012
> 
> Na sequência do aviso anterior o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se que a tempestade tropical NADINE se encontre a 280 km a sul da ilha das Flores, aproximadamente às
> 00h00UTC de quinta-feira em deslocamento para leste.
> ...


----------



## Knyght (19 Set 2012 às 08:58)

O Nadine irá influenciar o tempo no arquipélago da Madeira, como depressão,  apartir de Domingo. Até lá e como a pressão está mais volátil teremos alguns aguaceiros fracos já partir de amanhã a tarde.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2012 às 11:07)

Ainda nada, mas nada está certo Knyght !


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 12:05)

Bom dia

Pela zona da Covoada o céu está praticamente encoberto e já caiu alguma coisa embora fraca.

O vento continua a soprar com rajadas sempre do quadrante Leste. As serras da ilha estão encobertas de nevoeiro.

T. max actual, 22 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## mcpa (19 Set 2012 às 13:35)

O SRPCBA acabou de publicar o seguinte na sua página do Facebook:



> NOTA INFORMATIVA N.º 11/2012
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia a tempestade tropical NADINE está já a afetar as ilhas do grupo Ocidental, prevendo-se que nas próximas horas os seus efeitos se comecem também a fazer sentir no grupo Central e nos próximos dias no grupo Oriental.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 13:59)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro rápido. O vento também por vezes já assobia nas rajadas...


----------



## Snowy (19 Set 2012 às 14:53)

Em Ponta Delgada, céu totalmente encoberto mas não chove, foram só uns pingos há cerca de 1h que nem deu para molhar o chão. O vento de leste pouco se faz sentir e não alivia o bafo 

Temp. 23º e 88%hr.


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 15:29)

Aqui pelas Arribanas, ilha de S. Miguel, ao contrário de P. Delgada o vento já se faz sentir há horas e já assobia bem... além disso acabou de cair de novo mais um aguaceiro ligeiro.

O mar também já está picado pelo que vejo.


----------



## acorianissima (19 Set 2012 às 15:29)

o vento faz-se sentir pouco? isso nao deve ser em ponta delgada, smiguel, de certeza... esta bastante vento!!!


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 15:30)

acorianissima disse:


> o vento faz-se sentir pouco? isso nao deve ser em ponta delgada, smiguel, de certeza... esta bastante vento!!!



Confirmo Açorianissima!

Aqui já venta desde ontem... não é nada de muito grave mas já assobia com rajadas.
Na cidade com o casario é mais dificil eles sentirem.

Subam até o Alto da Mãe de Deus ou zona norte da cidade para sentirem que o vento já se faz sentir por S. Miguel há muito tempo.


----------



## acorianissima (19 Set 2012 às 15:35)

o tempo, aqui em S. Clara, ja sopra desde ontem e o mar esta bem picadinho!!!


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2012 às 15:51)

No grupo Ocidental o mar já está bastante revolto.

Corvo:






Lajes das Flores:


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 18:32)

O dia aqui parece noite e já caíram uns bons aguaceiros. 2 Foram fortes.
O vento continua a soprar com rajadas de Leste..


----------



## Azor (19 Set 2012 às 18:58)

Hoje da tarde o mar em São Miguel já estava assim na zona da freguesia das Feteiras



 




 




 




 

_By Miguel Sousa _ http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0262149848075.337929.526943074&type=1&theater


O tempo está de momento encoberto com vento a soprar e de vez em quando aguaceiros. O mar também está com umas vagas de espuma picado e soprado pelo vento.

A confirmar-se uma ondulação estimada de 11 m de NE na madrugada de Domingo, as coisas podem se tornar complicadas na costa norte das ilhas orientais.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2012 às 20:58)

Boas!

Relativamente ao dia de ontem tenho a dizer que *não ocorreu precipitação* pela Lagoa mas que pela noite notei uma *alteração do mar*.

Relativamente ao dia de hoje tenho a dizer que pela manhã (08:20h) *choveu* mas que pela tarde o * sol apareceu*.

Neste momento, o * céu está muito nublado* e parece-me que vai chover (já caíram algumas pingas). Sublinho que o *vento aumentou de intensidade* em comparação ao dia de ontem e que o *mar mantém-se cavado*. 

Entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje foram acumulados 0,5mm em São Miguel. 

Cumps,
André


----------



## Hazores (19 Set 2012 às 21:44)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira começou a chover com alguma intensidade...
O vento amainou mais um pouco durante a chuva...mas continua a soprar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2012 às 22:02)

Uma banda convectiva moderadamente activa acabou de cruzar o grupo Occidental....temos alguma noticia ?


----------



## Marisitah (19 Set 2012 às 22:03)

Deu agora uma pancada de chuva em Angra e não me parece que vá parar tão cedo


----------



## Hazores (19 Set 2012 às 22:16)

na zona oeste da ilha terceira ainda chove de uma forma considerável, isto é com muita intensidade...


----------



## Manecas (19 Set 2012 às 22:16)

Boas noites!!
Neste momento encontro-me em Angra, descolei-me para cá no Domingo e (possivelmente) regresso a São Jorge no próximo Domingo se o tempo assim o deixar.
Neste momento por cá faz algum vento, o céu está muito nublado e com nuvens bem baixas, à bocado começou a cair alguns pingos grossos... Ao longe durante o dia, foi possível ver que na baía o mar já se encontra bem alteroso com ondas relativamente altas.
Por São Jorge (Ponta do Topo), segundo o que me informou o meu pai (antigo baleeiro e pescador de longa data), o tempo está muito mau desde esta tarde, vento Leste muito FORTE, mar "como casas" o que significa mar possivelmente TEMPESTUOSO de Leste, nevoeiro quase até ao mar e muita chuva, que durante a tarde foi torrencial.
Julgo que vamos ter uma noite e uns próximos dias bem "animados" por estas bandas... agora é esperar para que depois disto tudo não se andem a fazer contas à vida devido aos estragos!

Saudações a todos.

ACTUALIZAÇÃO #1

Chove abundantemente em Angra...  Parece que os céus se abriram... dasse... (Quero ir pra casa)


----------



## Hazores (19 Set 2012 às 22:25)

Manecas disse:


> Boas noites!!
> Neste momento encontro-me em Angra, descolei-me para cá no Domingo e (possivelmente) regresso a São Jorge no próximo Domingo se o tempo assim o deixar.
> Neste momento por cá faz algum vento, o céu está muito nublado e com nuvens bem baixas, à bocado começou a cair alguns pingos grossos... Ao longe durante o dia, foi possível ver que na baía o mar já se encontra bem alteroso com ondas relativamente altas.
> Por São Jorge (Ponta do Topo), segundo o que me informou o meu pai (antigo baleeiro e pescador de longa data), o tempo está muito mau desde esta tarde, vento Leste muito FORTE, mar "como casas" o que significa mar possivelmente TEMPESTUOSO de Leste, nevoeiro quase até ao mar e muita chuva, que durante a tarde foi torrencial.
> ...



por aqui à 10 min que também chove abundantemente, como dizes...

não tarda nada( se assim se mantiver) e vai começar a sentir-se o efeito de acumulação da chuva


----------



## Marisitah (19 Set 2012 às 22:29)

se isso continuar assim a rua em frente da minha casa vai ficar outra vez cheia de agua


----------



## marcopaulo (19 Set 2012 às 22:47)

Boa noite,

Aqui no Faial (Espalhafatos) não chove neste momento, o vento continua forte mas diminui um pouco de intensidade, céu continua muita nublado e com nuvens baixas.


----------



## Hazores (19 Set 2012 às 22:49)

mais uma vez boa noite,

os aguaceiros são muito frequentes e com grande intensidade.

Parei de escrever o post fui ver a ribeira que corre junto da minha casa, chegou com uma força imensa, em aproximadamente 20min acumulou muita precipitação para a ribeira vir desta forma, com pedras a rolar por ela abaixo.

deixo aqui 2 fotos que retirei do facebook para poderem ter a noção do poder do mar e da ondulação...


----------



## Snowy (19 Set 2012 às 23:01)

Boa noite

Esta noite até consigo ouvir o mar na zona onde estou, o que é muito raro. Não chove, mas o tempo continua abafado. A temp. mantém-se nos 23º e a humidade ronda os 94%.

Pena não termos ninguém a reportar do grupo ocidental, tirando o que vemos nas notícias, é dificil saber como estão as coisas por lá a não ser que alguém tenha algum contacto naquelas ilhas.


----------



## FranciscoSR (19 Set 2012 às 23:15)

Boas noites.
Estou a ver que começa a piorar pelo CENTRAL.
Boa Sorte pessoal  Comuniquem!


----------



## LMCG (19 Set 2012 às 23:48)

Boas,

Os record's de hoje nos PE's da EDA (máximo vento instantâneo lido pelo operador a cada 30m):

Boca da Vereda - FLORES - 133,2 km/h;
Pico da Urze - São Jorge - 108 km/h;
Terras do Canto - Pico - 104,4 km/h;
Serra Branca - Graciosa - 100,8 km/h;
Serra do Cume - Terceira - 72 km/h;
Figueiral - Santa Maria - 68,4 km/h.

Os Graminhais em São Miguel e a Lomba do Frade no Faial não tenho acesso aos dados neste momento (a partir de casa)... no Corvo não há!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Snowy (19 Set 2012 às 23:49)

Último comunicado da Protecção Civil:



> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº56/2012
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, às 18h00UTC de hoje, quarta-feira 19 de setembro, o centro da tempestade tropical Nadine encontrava-se estacionária a cerca de 270 km a sul da ilha das Flores.
> No entanto, prevê-se que esta tempestade acabe por se deslocar para sueste, devendo encontra-se ao meio dia de amanhã a cerca de 255 km da ilha do Faial.
> ...


----------



## Hazores (19 Set 2012 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste começou o temporal.....
depois da ondulação durante o dia... a chuva intensa à noite...
20 min de chuva e foi este o resultado...


----------



## Afgdr (19 Set 2012 às 23:53)

Boa noite!

Começa a chover na Lagoa. A chuva por enquanto é fraca e a intensidade do vento é significativa. Ouve-se o mar bravo!

Pessoal do Grupo Ocidental e Central como está o tempo por aí?

Atualização #1 - A chuva está forte!


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 00:08)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo, chuva e vento fraco...


----------



## marcopaulo (20 Set 2012 às 00:15)

Aqui não chove mas o céu continua muito nublado


----------



## Snowy (20 Set 2012 às 00:28)

Chuva moderada neste momento


----------



## mnascimento (20 Set 2012 às 04:39)

Reportando do Faial neste momento. Alguma chuva, nada de alarmante. O vento aumentou a intensidade desde a 01h00. O mar esta alteroso. Assim que tiver mais novidades comunico. Abraços.


----------



## mnascimento (20 Set 2012 às 04:52)

Para informar que o vento aumentou agora, com muita mais intensidade, nao chove, mas ja se nota algumas rajadas mais fortes. Abraços.


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 10:07)

Bom dia, por AGH não chove, mas está algum vento e muita humidade....


----------



## Snowy (20 Set 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia

Manhã escura em Ponta Delgada. Há pouco tivemos alguma chuva mas foi fraca. A previsão do IM é de chuva forte a partir desta tarde.

Neste momento, temp.23º e 94%hr.


----------



## marcopaulo (20 Set 2012 às 12:04)

Bom dia, 
No Faial chove pelo menos desde das 06h00 por vezes com períodos de chuva forte, vento forte e o mar esta alteroso.


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 13:32)

Boas tardes

Ora bem de momento o céu está forrado de nuvens escuras e muito nevoeiro a altitudes médias. 
Já choveu qualquer coisa durante a noite. De manhã caíu mesmo um aguaceiro. O vento sopra com rajadas de Leste, e daqui a pouco avizinha-se chuva forte pelo GFS e ECM.
Muito estranho não haver alertas ou avisos de mau tempo também para o grupo oriental quando a previsão neste grupo é de precipitação forte e vento também forte já para esta tarde  
Por exemplo, ontem à noite choveu forte e no entanto não houve nenhum alerta para este grupo. Ahhhh já sei! Os avisos e os alertas só costumam ir pró ar depois da tempestade passar  típico 
Enfim, de qualquer forma o NHC já referiu ontem que as 9 ilhas dos Açores já se encontravam, sob condições de tempestade tropical, mas o IM português é que ainda não deve ter recebido a informação certamente 

Saudações açorianas!

*Edit:* começou a cair um aguaceiro agora


----------



## Mirandela (20 Set 2012 às 13:35)

*Tempo na Madeira de sexta 21 a Seg 24*

Boa tarde
Estou aqui a postar esta mensagem por que vou uns dias a madeira de ferias e gostaria de saber o tempo que vou apanhar.
Pelo que vi no site meteo , parece que a partir de amanha a tarde  da aguaceiros para o funchal.Queria saber se, se confirma esse tempo ou ha possibilidade de estar bom tempo não estar assim tão mau.
Se alguém aqui que entenda do assunto puder fazer uma avaliação do tempo nos próximos dias na Madeira, agradecia.
Obrigado


----------



## Knyght (20 Set 2012 às 13:54)

*Re: Tempo na Madeira de sexta 21 a Seg 24*



Mirandela disse:


> Boa tarde
> Estou aqui a postar esta mensagem por que vou uns dias a madeira de ferias e gostaria de saber o tempo que vou apanhar.
> Pelo que vi no site meteo , parece que a partir de amanha a tarde  da aguaceiros para o funchal.Queria saber se, se confirma esse tempo ou ha possibilidade de estar bom tempo não estar assim tão mau.
> Se alguém aqui que entenda do assunto puder fazer uma avaliação do tempo nos próximos dias na Madeira, agradecia.
> Obrigado



Estará instável com alguns aguaceiros, é durante estes dias estará assim. Não sabemos ainda se o NADINE passará perto ou longe lá para daqui a uma semana.
Para já o que está previsto até terça nem é motivo para aviso amarelo.


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 14:27)

> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 201139
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



Aqui na minha zona são 13:25 da tarde, mas parece ser 18.H devido ao negrume do céu. Ela vai cair grossa


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 14:35)

Informação Especial:



> Informação especial
> Comunicado válido entre 2012-09-20 09:41:00 e 2012-09-21 09:41:00
> Assunto: Aviso de Tempestade Tropical: Nadine
> Às 09h TUC de hoje (quinta-feira 20 de setembro), o centro da tempestade tropical Nadine encontrava-se a cerca de 257 km a sueste da ilha do Faial, deslocando-se para este-sueste a cerca de 15 km/h. Prevê-se que às 21h de hoje esteja localizado aproximadamente a cerca de 225 km a sueste da ilha de S. Miguel.
> Assim, prevê-se a manutenção das condições meteorológicas de tempestade tropical pelo menos nas próximas 21 horas, com ventos até 75 km/h, rajadas até 95 km/h, precipitação forte e ondas entre 7 e 8 metros para as ilhas dos Grupos Central e Oriental.



*Edit*: "pegou" a chover de novo.


----------



## Hugois (20 Set 2012 às 15:06)

*Re: Tempo na Madeira de sexta 21 a Seg 24*



Mirandela disse:


> Boa tarde
> Estou aqui a postar esta mensagem por que vou uns dias a madeira de ferias e gostaria de saber o tempo que vou apanhar.
> Pelo que vi no site meteo , parece que a partir de amanha a tarde  da aguaceiros para o funchal.Queria saber se, se confirma esse tempo ou ha possibilidade de estar bom tempo não estar assim tão mau.
> Se alguém aqui que entenda do assunto puder fazer uma avaliação do tempo nos próximos dias na Madeira, agradecia.
> Obrigado



Bem mas essa coisa de chover na madeira é algo relativo...muitas vezes está a chover torrencialmente cá na camacha e no funchal está um sol muito quente ...ou mesmo as vezes no sul ta chuva e no norte ta um lindo dia de sol...portanto mesmo que venhas para ca com chuva irás apanhar bom tempo nalgum lado nem que seja no pico do areeiro heheheh


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Set 2012 às 15:12)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, neblinas. Aguardamos a chegada da Nadine para o fim da tarde


----------



## marcopaulo (20 Set 2012 às 16:11)

Boa tarde, 

Aqui no Faial continua a chover


----------



## faroeste (20 Set 2012 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde.
Em angra do Heroísmo, pequenos pingos, nada do previsto, vamos aguardar para o princípio da noite.


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 17:47)

faroeste disse:


> Boa Tarde.
> Em angra do Heroísmo, pequenos pingos, nada do previsto, vamos aguardar para o princípio da noite.



Boa tarde e bem vindo faroeste!

Aqui pelo grupo oriental está o mesmo que na Terceira. Espanta-me é vocês estarem há horas em alerta laranja para a chuva quando por cá está exactamente a mesma coisa e só há pouco é que entrou em vigor o alerta para o oriental, de verde para amarelo.

Mas como é previsível, (claro) para a noite também irão elevar alerta laranja para o oriental ao nivel da trovoada e da chuva tal como o central, ou não.
Acho que os alertas para o central foram emitidos muito antecipadamente, e falando com amigos de S. Jorge e Graciosa, os mesmos disseram me que ainda não choveu forte hoje como estavam a prever... sendo assim penso que não se justificava o laranja naquele grupo desde ontem, porque foi cedo demais, além disso as flores e o corvo mereciam a meu ver um alerta amarelo para a ondulação e quem vai ao mapa fica com a noção que está tudo ok nas ilhas ocidentais (coisa que duvido)

Saudações 

*Edit: *ops já actualizaram! As minhas desculpas! Isto anda tudo baralhado...corrijo a minha dúvida. Já puseram alerta amarelo para as flores e corvo e acho muito bem que sim


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2012 às 18:12)

A EMA do Pico (aeródromo) entre as 8h e as 14h acumulou para cima de 41mm, o que, segundo os critérios de emissão, justificam o aviso laranja.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Set 2012 às 18:18)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa o vento está forte e alguns períodos de chuva forte.


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 18:29)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA do Pico (aeródromo) entre as 8h e as 14h acumulou para cima de 41mm, o que, segundo os critérios de emissão, justificam o aviso laranja.



Das 8h às 14 h? Ok.
 E ontem? Como explicar as ilhas centrais terem estado ontem em laranja?
Ainda hoje ao falar com amigos da Graciosa foi me dito que o tempo naquela ilha está tal e qual como no grupo oriental e chuva forte como tinham previsto, por lá ainda não se fez sentir. É muito estranho.

Outro pormenor, ontem as ilhas centrais já estavam antecipadamente em alerta laranja e só hoje é que o grupo oriental recebeu um alerta amarelo há coisa de 1 h  ou 2 h atrás. Ontem à noite em S. Miguel choveu forte e o vento soprou igualmente com alguma intensidade durante a noite, contrariando por demais as previsões que só davam precipitação forte para as ilhas orientais para o dia de hoje, e no entanto a as ilhas orientais continuaram com sinal verde. Curiosamente hoje da tarde também já caíram aguaceiros fortes mas rápidos. Flores e Corvo também à coisa de 1 h ou 2 h atrás estavam sem qualquer nenhum tipo de alerta e só há pouco é que ficaram com amarelo também para agitação marítima. 

Uma questão, durante quanto tempo é que os alertas e avisos de mau tempo são elevados primeiramente antes de chegar a tempestade ou as tempestades? É que se for como estou pensando é fazer então as contas e ver que os alertas de ontem foram botados um pouco cedo demais em algumas ilhas e tarde demais noutras.

Saudações açorianas


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 18:32)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa o vento está forte e alguns períodos de chuva forte.



Confirmo o mesmo pela Covoada. Se bem que aqui está um pouco de nevoeiro com vento a soprar pingos grossos de chuva.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2012 às 19:11)

Azor disse:


> Das 8h às 14 h? Ok.
> E ontem? Como explicar as ilhas centrais terem estado ontem em laranja?
> Ainda hoje ao falar com amigos da Graciosa foi me dito que o tempo naquela ilha está tal e qual como no grupo oriental e chuva forte como tinham previsto, por lá ainda não se fez sentir. É muito estranho.



Ontem a Graciosa (aeródromo) teve um acumulado de 39,7mm.
Pico (aeródromo) 38,5mm.
Ponta Delgada (aeroporto) apenas 4,8mm.

Não há dados diários das Flores, mas há o gráfico horário:





E há ainda as fotos de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira.


----------



## faroeste (20 Set 2012 às 20:01)

Tenho informação de que chove neste momento na freguesia da serreta, ilha terceira, vou fazer uma ronda e já informo


----------



## Azor (20 Set 2012 às 20:13)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem a Graciosa (aeródromo) teve um acumulado de 39,7mm.
> Pico (aeródromo) 38,5mm.
> Ponta Delgada (aeroporto) apenas 4,8mm.
> Não há dados diários das Flores, mas há o gráfico horário:



Obrigado pela informação
Sim costumo seguir pelas fotos também!
Bom 4,5 mm em P. Delgada parece-me muito pouco na noite de ontem mas como também não sou de P. Delgada não posso dizer o contrário. Em P. Delgada chove sempre muito menos. Deveria se ter outras estações espalhadas pela ilha porque P. Delgada não fala de todo pela ilha. Aliás, a ilha em si é que poderá falar por P. Delgada, mas como as atenções se centram apenas nesta cidade, infelizmente teremos que nos guiar pela mesma.
O que lhe posso dizer ( e a olhómetro) é que choveu forte pelos meus lados o suficiente para fazer correr muita agua pelos caminhos, coisa que duvido que em P. Delgada tal pudesse ocorrer. 
De qualquer forma resta-me crer que os 39,7 mm da Graciosa não devem ter sido acumulados por chuva forte em pouco espaço de horas, porque segundo testemunhos locais daquela ilha, a chuva forte como estavam a prever não chegou a vir. Além disso e como conheço muito bem a Graciosa, posso dizer que o aeródromo graciocense fica situado numa altitude muito rasa, logo penso que deve de ter caído mais (ou não) pelo resto da ilha. O mesmo em S. Miguel na noite de ontem e dia de hoje. É questão de avaliarmos os valores no Nordeste de S. Miguel, já que depois de P. Delgada infelizmente também é a única zona da ilha onde podemos ter acesso a esses mesmos valores.

E falando em chuva forte ela começa a cair agora pelos meus lados e pingos bem grossos 

Saudações açorianas


----------



## Marisitah (20 Set 2012 às 20:57)

Em Angra, o vento e a chuva fazem sentir-se com bastante intensidade


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste chuva e vento forte com rajadas por vezes muito fortes...

daqui a pouco já coloco algumas fotos, parece que a chuva fez qualquer entrou em algum cerrado pois a ribeira corre com água muito castanha.


----------



## marcopaulo (20 Set 2012 às 21:16)

Boa noite,

No Faial continua o vento muito forte, agitação marítima forte e períodos de chuva.
No caminho trabalho/Casa vi em algumas zonas muitas folhas e alguns ramos de árvores no caminho mas nada que impede a circulação.


----------



## Marisitah (20 Set 2012 às 21:19)

Acabei de ouvir tipo uma sirene, nao sei se eram os bombeiros ou a ambulancia


----------



## marcopaulo (20 Set 2012 às 21:49)

Faial (a foto foi tirada de telemóvel por isso não tem grande qualidade)


----------



## Marisitah (20 Set 2012 às 21:51)

Negrito, Terceira






Foto de António Araújo


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 22:05)

boas,

por aqui continuamos a sentir "na pele" o efeito da nadine (isto é de uma banda mais ativa) 

deixo aqui as fotos da ribeira hoje quando ela chegou....






[/URL][/IMG]
neste momento já aumentou o seu caudal


----------



## faroeste (20 Set 2012 às 22:07)

boa noite.
Muita Chuva, vento muito Forte desde Serreta Até São Bartolomeu 
Várias zonas com galhos de arvores na estrada, e já existe arvores caidas em são Bartolomeu.
Vou informando logo que possivel


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 22:24)

O vento sopra com muita intensidade neste momento.... 
Já faz algum tempo que não sentia soprar desta forma!


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Set 2012 às 22:54)

Konnichiwa,

Ontem não foi um bom dia para estar junto da internet a reportar, mas volto a isto mais daqui a pouco.

Neste momento, na costa sul/sueste, a coisa está muito má.
O vento sopra muito, muito forte. Assobia por todos os lados e por vezes parece mesmo tempestuoso. Chove muito intensamente desde as 18H30, mas piorou a partir das 19H45. Não consigo precisar a orientação do vento, mas parece-me de Nordeste. Até já tomei um banho (refrescante) a tentar perceber isto e acrescento que, por exemplo, sopra de tal forma que uma placa sinalização de estrada aqui próxima está a penar para manter-se de pé. Basicamente, está a abanar como se fosse feita de bambu...

Já vi, igualmente, uma tampa de um contentor de lixo da via pública a voar, literalmente, pela estrada fora.

Na Praia da Vitória o cenário é igualmente mau. Chove a cântaros e, de um momento para o outro, o vento ficou tempestuoso.
Já soube de algumas pequenas inundações, mas nada de grave, por enquanto...

Quanto ao centro de Angra do Heroísmo, ainda não sei nada, mas vou saber daqui a alguns minutos.

Neste preciso momento, sinto o vento a bater numa janela de forma extremamente violenta.

Sayonara,


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 23:02)

neste momento a maior segundo http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm

a zona de maior atividade está a chegar à ilha terceira, mas está por cima de S. Jorge, faial e pico.

sei que no faial o temporal está a fazer-se sentir de forma significativa.

Alguém destas ilhas para poder reportar algo?

por aqui é essencialmente o vento que se faz sentir com muita intensidade (Muito FOrte)


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2012 às 23:09)

Deixo aqui um pequeno video do que é esta tempestade tropical...

foi realizado através de uma máquina fotográfica...






e o Vento continua... cada vez mais forte

EDIT: Afinal está apenas como link


----------



## icewoman (20 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Alguem reparou na cor da lua?

Estava laranja


----------



## Manecas (20 Set 2012 às 23:14)

Boas noites companheiros!!
Acabei de falar com o meu pai que está em São Jorge (Ponta de Topo). Durante todo o dia de hoje o vento foi forte a muito forte de Leste, com chuva por vezes forte também durante todo o dia, nevoeiro também foi uma constante... Agora à 10 minutos atrás, o vento está muito muito forte, com rajadas intensas já do quadrante Noroeste, com pouca ou nenhuma chuva e o nevoeiro também decidiu levantar... o mar está "muito feio" e com vagaria de mar que só visto (isto pelas palavras dele), lol 
Por aqui em angra a coisa tá feia, muito muito muito vento que parece que deita o telhado em baixo, com rajadas fortissimas e chuva muito forte!!


----------



## Snowy (20 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Boa noite

As coisas estão mesmo feias pelo grupo central 

Tenham cuidado, o IM prevê que este agravamento dure ainda umas boas horas:



> Comunicado válido entre 2012-09-20 21:31:00 e 2012-09-21 21:31:00
> 
> Assunto: Aviso de Tempestade Tropical: Nadine
> 
> ...



Aqui em Ponta Delgada chove, mas nada fora do normal por enquanto, a intensidade do vento é que tem vindo a aumentar, velocidade média actual ronda os 30km/h, de leste, com algumas rajadas mais fortes.

Boa sorte! E que não passe de mais um dia de mau tempo sem grandes consequências.


----------



## marcopaulo (20 Set 2012 às 23:45)

Faial final da tarde


----------



## marcopaulo (20 Set 2012 às 23:48)

Faial final da tarde


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 00:04)

Mantenham o forum informado, fotos, videos..duvidas vossas ou coisas mais estranhas que tenham visto.

E, pessoal, tenham cuidado, fechem estores, tenham a certeza que não deixaram animais de estimação na rua sem condições, que teem todos os bens arrumados numa zona o mais abrigada possivel para não haver detritos a voar que possam ferir terceiros

Bom, aqui segundo o satelite  a Nadine está a perder alguma organização central, o que não significa que esteja mais fraca pois é normal que volta e meia a actividade sofra flutuações para baixo..ou para cima.
Posso dizer que a região mais activa é todo o quandrante norte, que está com rebentamentos convectivos constantes e provavelmente associadas a essas bandas convectivas haverá vento forte.
Caros colegas Açoreanos...voces estão na parte mais activa da Nadine...

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/pro...ting_image=2012AL14_4KMIRIMG_201209201630.GIF


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2012 às 00:15)

por aqui sem dúvida, pelo menos para mim, é o vento que me está a surpreender, penso que estará mais forte de que estava previsto, pelo menos no que diz respeitos às rajadas...

continua a chover, mas com pouca intensidade


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2012 às 00:20)

As árvores nnão estão a gostar do vento, mais uma que caiu... agora foi na freguesia da terra-chã, terceira.


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 00:32)

Por aqui (sul/sueste) o cenário mantém-se como informou o *Hazores*.
Continua a chover, mas com menos intensidade. O vento continua a soprar muito forte de Nordeste (olhómetro encharcado...).

No centro de Angra, devido à protecção fornecida pelos edifícios o vento só se faz sentir a espaços, sobretudo através das rajadas.
Lá chove com intensidade, mas ainda longe dos valores alarmantes de Maio (ponto de referência mais extrema).

Isto vai ser uma noite complicada.

Hmmm... Alguém quer carregar no botão?


----------



## mcpa (21 Set 2012 às 00:49)

Boas noites caríssimos...
Pela costa Norte de S. Miguel, para além das "pancadas d'água" (como se diz por cá), não há mais nada a salientar... Alguém da zona sul de S. Miguel para informar como está o tempo???
Companheiros das restantes ilhas, tenham cuidado e vão dizendo como correm as coisas pelos vossos lados!!!


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2012 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

A situação meteorológica neste momento na Lagoa tende a agravar rapidamente... *Períodos de chuva* por vezes *fortes* (chove há mais de 1h), o *vento está a aumentar de intensidade (encontra-se forte) e o mar está tempestuoso (ouço a bravidão do mar).

Cumps,
André*


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2012 às 00:57)

Por aqui continua tudo da mesma forma, nada de novo.

existe, pelo menos uma junta de freguesia (terra-chã), que está cumprir o seu dever na protecção civil e está a cortar árvores/ galhos que estão a obstruir as vias públicas, A protecção civil começa em cada um de nós.....

este vai ser (espero eu) o meu último post de hoje, pois vou deitar-me pois amanhã tenho de me levantar cedo...

isto é se conseguir dormir com este vento....

caso ocorra alguma situação que justifique a vinda ao fórum de certeza que o farei...

Boa noite a todos que ficarem por aqui acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## LMCG (21 Set 2012 às 00:58)

Manecas disse:


> Boas noites companheiros!!
> Acabei de falar com o meu pai que está em São Jorge (Ponta de Topo). Durante todo o dia de hoje o vento foi forte a muito forte de Leste, com chuva por vezes forte também durante todo o dia, nevoeiro também foi uma constante... Agora à 10 minutos atrás, o vento está muito muito forte, com rajadas intensas já do quadrante Noroeste, com pouca ou nenhuma chuva e o nevoeiro também decidiu levantar... o mar está "muito feio" e com vagaria de mar que só visto (isto pelas palavras dele), lol
> Por aqui em angra a coisa tá feia, muito muito muito vento que parece que deita o telhado em baixo, com rajadas fortissimas e chuva muito forte!!



Boas,

Os record's de ONTEM/HOJE nos PE's da EDA (máximo vento instantâneo lido pelo operador a cada 30m):

Boca da Vereda - Flores - 133,2/118,8 km/h;
*Pico da Urze - São Jorge - 108/165,6 km/h;*
Terras do Canto - Pico - 104,4/126 km/h;
Serra Branca - Graciosa - 100,8/126 km/h;
Serra do Cume - Terceira - 72/122,4 km/h;
Figueiral - Santa Maria - 68,4/90 km/h.

Os Graminhais em São Miguel e a Lomba do Frade no Faial não tenho acesso aos dados neste momento (a partir de casa)... no Corvo não há!

Cumprimentos.


----------



## LMCG (21 Set 2012 às 01:05)

Relembro que durante a passagem do Gordon os record's corrigidos foram 217 km/h em Santa Maria e 152 km/h em São Miguel...

ATENÇÃO TRATAM-SE DAS MÁXIMAS RAJADAS REGISTADAS POR ANEMÔMETROS SITUADOS NO TOPO DE TORRES EÓLICAS!


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 01:07)

Boa noite

Aqui já chove desde as 18 h da tarde.
O mais significativo de momento é o vento que está a soprar forte mas nada que já não se tenha visto por estas paragens. A chuva é contínua e persistente mas não é forte, mas foi suficiente para voltar a fazer correr uma grota da minha zona que transbordou de um pasto e está correndo para as ruas com cor  barrenta.

Este vento já arrastou alguns galhos e folhas pela estrada mas também nada de extraordinário que já não se tenha visto por cá.

Continua a chover e a ventar


----------



## mcpa (21 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Aqui já chove desde as 18 h da tarde.
> O mais significativo de momento é o vento que está a soprar forte mas nada que já não se tenha visto por estas paragens. A chuva é contínua e persistente mas não é forte, mas foi suficiente para voltar a fazer correr uma grota da minha zona que transbordou de um pasto e está correndo para as ruas com cor  barrenta.
> ...



E mais uma vez agente aqui no norte fica a ver navios


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 01:10)

Agora sim de momento chove forte e intensamente


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2012 às 01:15)

ia deitar-me....

mas antes vi esta agora no facebook



> QUEDAS DE ÁRVORES: T.CHÃ, 12 RIB, TRONQUEIRAS - PV, POSTO SANTO, S. LUZIA-AH, LAJES, CENTRO AH, S. BARTOLOMEU, CONCEIÇÃO-AH, S. MATEUS, S. SEBATIÃO, SERRETINHA-PORTO JUDEU, S. JORGE E PICO E INUDAÇÕES NA SERRETA E S. BARTOLOMEU.........FORAM O SERVIÇO DESDE AS 21H ATÉ AGORA, COM VÁRIAS ARVORES EM ALGUMAS LOCALIDADES E CURTO CIRCUITOS EM POSTOS ELECTRCIDADE.



e as fotos de jéssica pereira (facebook)















ao menos que as redes sociais vão dando notícias rapidamente...


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2012 às 01:26)

Intensidades médias do vento (10min), nos grupos central e oriental dos Açores.






---------------

Às 0h UTC, vento a *90km/h* na Horta!


----------



## marcopaulo (21 Set 2012 às 01:45)

No Faial o vento continua muito forte e neste momento chove.
Já ouvi relatos de queda de árvores.


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 01:53)

Konnichiwa,

Tenho a reportar o agravamento do estado do tempo na costa sul/sueste.

Neste momento, volta a chover torrencialmente. E, no entanto, tive de ir fazer uma ronda nas imediações da minha vivenda, dado que, ouvi um estrondo lá fora e tratava-se de uma placa de madeira de consideráveis dimensões que veio embater numa janela. Tinha o tamanho de uma prancha de bodyboard. Não me parece que tenha feito danos, mas amanhã verei melhor.
Também reparei que a força do vento estava a querer abrir os meus portões.  O portão da entrada de viaturas teve de ser aberto mais um pouco para voltar a fechar, mas o motor não achou piada nenhuma à "brincadeira". Tive de usar "força de braços" e lutar para o manter na rota certa, pois o vento queria levá-lo das minha mãos desta para melhor. Ainda tranquei a mão no final do curso, mas consegui afastar antes de ele fechar completamente.

Os meus cães também não acharam piada a esta coisa de ir fazer necessidades debaixo de temporal, mas eles lá conseguiram.
Um deles, para "arriar o calhau", mal conseguia manter-se de pé.

O vento sopra tempestuoso e a situação já começa a fazer lembrar situações de má memória...

Nota mental: As calças de atletismo à prova de água que usei, não são assim tão à prova de água. Estou encharcado até aos ossos.

Sayonara,


----------



## mnascimento (21 Set 2012 às 02:01)

Venho confirmar por fontes seguras que aqui no Faial já houve quedas de árvores, tanto na zona citadina como nas zonas rurais e queda de uma pequena parte do telhado do Hotel Canal (fica de frente para a doca). O vento de momento sopra com muita intensidade vindo de SE (pelo menos parece daqui da zona onde moro), chuva bastante. A vir para casa ja se notava pelo caminho muitos ramos caídos. Alguém pode me informar como estará para amanha? Estou sem net e só consigo aceder através do Telemóvel. Abraços


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 02:06)

mnascimento disse:


> Venho confirmar por fontes seguras que aqui no Faial já houve quedas de árvores, tanto na zona citadina como nas zonas rurais e queda de uma pequena parte do telhado do Hotel Canal (fica de frente para a doca). O vento de momento sopra com muita intensidade vindo de SE (pelo menos parece daqui da zona onde moro), chuva bastante. A vir para casa ja se notava pelo caminho muitos ramos caídos. Alguém pode me informar como estará para amanha? Estou sem net e só consigo aceder através do Telemóvel. Abraços



Em princípio, deve acalmar para o final do dia, mesmo assim... Não estou assim tão seguro.



> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 21 de setembro de 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Aero (21 Set 2012 às 02:06)

mnascimento disse:


> Venho confirmar por fontes seguras que aqui no Faial já houve quedas de árvores, tanto na zona citadina como nas zonas rurais e queda de uma pequena parte do telhado do Hotel Canal (fica de frente para a doca). O vento de momento sopra com muita intensidade vindo de SE (pelo menos parece daqui da zona onde moro), chuva bastante. A vir para casa ja se notava pelo caminho muitos ramos caídos. Alguém pode me informar como estará para amanha? Estou sem net e só consigo aceder através do Telemóvel. Abraços



Amanhã pela manhã começa a aliviar


----------



## mnascimento (21 Set 2012 às 02:14)

Estou lixado, tenho que sair de casa as 06:30 para ir trabalhar. Vai ser "engraçado" ver os estragos pelo caminho. Informo-vos amanha de alguma novidade. Abraços e boa noite.


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 02:18)

Hazores disse:


> ia deitar-me....
> 
> mas antes vi esta agora no facebook
> 
> ...



Só vou publicar a primeira foto que não aparece, pois penso que o link ficou incompleto.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2012 às 02:25)

Boas!

Aqui pela costa sul de São Miguel, mais propriamente na Lagoa o vento está forte e parece-me que está a ganhar força. A chuva continua mas está fraca no momento embora há 20-30 min tenha chovido já com alguma intensidade. O mar está "algo extraordinário" que consigo ouvir a sua bravidão.

Cumps,
André


----------



## marco_antonio (21 Set 2012 às 03:08)

bom,pelo funchal acaba de cair uma morrinha,nem soube a nada


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 03:11)

A situação por aqui continua muito má e o perigo é eminente.
Apesar da chuva ter acalmado por algum tempo, voltou a piorar agora.

No meu caso, a situação mais preocupante é mesmo o vento. Está completamente danado (é um eufemismo para temporal - esqueçam o tempestuoso) e nem quero imaginar nas zonas mais altas das ilhas.

Infelizmente, vou ter de procurar as apólices de seguro e ler bem aquilo...(S@c**@ da prancha de madeira)

Por muito sono que tenha, não vai dar para "pregar olho". Estou em alerta vermelho e já apanhei alguns sustos.

Venha daí uma taça de _sake_ para o último voo contra a tempestade.


----------



## Nunzio (21 Set 2012 às 03:28)

Aqui pela zona Nordeste de São Miguel, tudo calmo... vento fraco, não chove (mal choveu hoje). Só muito nevoeiro.


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2012 às 03:38)

Afgdr disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui pela costa sul de São Miguel, mais propriamente na Lagoa o vento está forte e parece-me que está a ganhar força. A chuva continua mas está fraca no momento embora há 20-30 min tenha chovido já com alguma intensidade. O mar está "algo extraordinário" que consigo ouvir a sua bravidão.
> 
> ...



Desde que tenho um sismometro, não recordo de registar a ondulação como nestes últimos dias. E o impacto da ondulação na ilha aumentou nestas últimas duas horas..vê-se perfeitamente as linhas do plot a ficarem mais espessas.


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 04:04)

Noto que a chuva e o vento dão sinais de estar a querer abrandar um pouco.

Alguém tem dados actualizados da intensidade do vento?


----------



## Wessel27 (21 Set 2012 às 05:24)

Boas Kamikaze espero que esteja tudo bem ai pela tua zona ...

Bem dizias tu que isto ia piorar e piorou bastante ...

Aqui no centro de Angra há muitos detritos nas estradas e até sinais de trânsito já foram ao chão ...

Um abraço ...


----------



## Marisitah (21 Set 2012 às 05:57)

Algumas fotos que encontrei pelo facebook (da ilha Terceira)


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 06:18)

Konnichiwa,

Último (espero eu...) relato da madrugada.

Na costa Sul/Sueste, o vento tem estado gradualmente a decrescer, mesmo assim, de quando em vez, há algumas rajadas de forte intensidade. O suficiente para manter os sentidos em alerta.
A chuva practicamente que desapareceu, apenas um chuvisco empurrado pelo vento, mas nada comparado com o que sucedeu ao início da noite.

O mar (desnecessário será dizer) continua tempestuoso, mas com a ondulação de Nordeste, nesta zona não se faz sentir da mesma forma que nos últimos dias.

*Marisitah*, muito obrigado pela publicação das fotos. Ficamos com a certeza, que, com a luz do dia será mais fácil contabilizar os prejuízos que, inevitavelmente, terão ocorrido. Nada demais, esperemos...

*Wessel27*, tem lá cuidado que isto não é dia (ou noite) para andar-se de automóvel. Deixa-o na garagem protegido da chuva,vento e tudo mais o que o possa ferir, que ele vai ficar agradecido. Garantidamente... 

Estou a ficar sem bateria no meu sistema... Continuarei atento ao fórum por mais algumas horas e "postarei" se for caso disso...

Sayonara,


----------



## Wessel27 (21 Set 2012 às 08:00)

Boas kamikaze eu ainda não tenho carro nem carta mas como fui a casa de um amigo e ele foi-me pôr a casa no seu carro deu para ver já imensos detritos ali na zona do alto das covas ... Isto realmente está bom é para estar em casa porque realmente o vento esta noite foi incrível ... Saudações e esperemos que não tenha acontecido nada de grave em algum sitio ...


----------



## alex vieria (21 Set 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Atualmente o céu está emaranhado de nuvens (cumulonimbus isolados e stratocumulus na sua maioria), entre às 07:40 e 7:55 deu um aguaceiro moderado com picos fortes e que rendeu em poucos minutos 10,6mm atualmente a minha acumulação de hoje fica nos 11,8 mm nada mau...

Temp atual: 23,2ºC
Hr: 98%
Precipitação: 11,8mm
Vento calmo sem rajadas a assinalar por agora.
Cota de nuvens baixas nos 500mts de alt.

Atualmente tende em abrir abertas depois da passagens destas nuvens... vento de SSO


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2012 às 09:01)

Bom dia! 

Relativamente à noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje noto grandes melhorias a nível do mar *(acalmia)* e a nível do vento *(significativamente)*. O céu encontra-se *muito nublado*.

Cumps.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2012 às 09:52)

Na webcam de Vila do Porto, em Santa Maria, vê-se chover com muita intensidade, e bastante água a escorrer da serra até ao porto.


----------



## Marisitah (21 Set 2012 às 10:02)

Não sei como a árvore conseguiu aguentar com o vento


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2012 às 10:16)

Bons dias!

bem está impossivel circular nas estradas é ramos por toda a parte....e algumas árvores caídas, certamente que os bombeiros não tiveram mãos a medir durante toda a noite.... A chuva agora pela manhã também se fazia sentir e já estava a acumular junto da rotunda do hospital novo...

Por AGH a chuva parou e apenas o vento continua a soprar forte...


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2012 às 10:25)

Em Santa Maria a chuva já não cai, mas a água que escorre até ao porto é muita.


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2012 às 10:51)

Excelentes fotos pessoal!


----------



## marcopaulo (21 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Bom dia
No Faial (Espalhafatos), o vento continua forte com rajadas muito forte.
Neste momento não chove mas o céu esta muito nublado.


----------



## marcopaulo (21 Set 2012 às 11:35)

Fotos que encontrei do Faial no Facebook


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 12:00)

Konnichiwa,

Efectivamente, foi uma noite muito mal dormida e só serviu para recarregar minimamente as baterias.

A RTP-A já emitiu um bloco noticioso onde relatam que as ilhas mais afectadas até agora foram o Faial, Pico e Terceira. De São Jorge e Graciosa, ainda não há notícias. De qualquer forma, os prejuízos ainda continuam a ser contabilizados.

As atenções viram-se agora para São Miguel e Santa Maria.

Por aqui, o tempo está um pouco mais calmo, mas ainda com algumas rajadas fortes. Parece-me (a olhómetro) que o vento passou a soprar de Norte.
A chuva, neste momento, é incipiente e o mar continua tempestuoso.

As fotos do *marcopaulo* fazem-me sentir feliz por poder usufruir dos benefícios das garagens. Segundo a RTP-A, no Faial, quatro carros ficaram debaixo de árvores.
Aquilo era um Yaris ou um Ignis na terceira foto?

Cautela ao pessoal do Grupo Oriental.

Cordiais e respeitosos cumprimentos.

Sayonara,


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2012 às 12:50)

no facebook do SRPCBA



> NOTA INFORMATIVA Nº 12/2012
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, em virtude da tempestade tropical NADINE, que se tem feito sentir na região durante a madrugada do dia 21-09-2012, foram registadas 86 ocorrências nas ilhas Terceira, S. Jorge, Pico, Faial e
> Graciosa.
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Konnichiwa,

Há várias horas que estou a tentar fazer alguns telefonemas para a ilha do Pico e nada...

Já tentei vários números fixos e alguns móveis, mas a resposta é sempre igual. Mensagem da PT no caso dos fixos e _voice mail_/impedido no caso dos telemóveis. 

Não há alguém para reportar algo sobre isto de lá?

Sayonara,


----------



## Snowy (21 Set 2012 às 14:32)

Bom dia

Em Ponta Delgada, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, segundo o último registo no site do IM, a média rondava os 36km/h de NE, mas não tenho dúvidas que este valor está desactualizado e que já foi bem ultrapassado. A chuva é contínua mas tem sido fraca por aqui. Neste momento estamos com 21º de temp.

Espero que esteja tudo bem com os colegas do grupo central depois da última noite, fiquem bem


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 15:02)

Já a partir de hoje á tarde a RAM será afectada pela porção leste da circulação da NADINE.
Vento em geral fraco a moderado de SW, e um aumento da instabilidade serão para já os unicos efeitos do ciclone.

Desta vez devido á orientação do vento, SW, a massa de ar quente e humida em interacção com o terreno montanhoso deverá causar precipitação especialmente nas encostas sul e terras altas da ilha da Madeira.

Tambem alguns aguaceiros isolados ou mesmo alguma trovoada isolada são possiveis, MAS EM GERAL AS CONDIÇÕES SERÃO BENIGNAS

*Para acompanhar a depressão:*

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/pro...ting_image=2012AL14_4KMIRIMG_201209210645.GIF


http://www.sat24.com/en/ce


----------



## Marisitah (21 Set 2012 às 15:10)

Biscoitos, Ilha Terceira


----------



## Hugois (21 Set 2012 às 15:44)

Bem hoje finalmente posso afirmar que choveu na madeira e nao apenas umas gotinhas ...chegou a haver chuva forte por ca...a ribeira da minha casa ( uma delas a que vjo pela janela) ja nao trazia agua ha um ano e hoje ja tem agua da quantidade de chuva que deu...ja regou muita coisa por ca...infelizmente durou pouco tempo...na minha zona costuma chover forte a muito forte mas ja ha um ano que nao ouvia chuva a serio que hoje ate acordei com o barulho da mesma.... pelo menos acordei feliz  o vento faz-se sentir ca na minha zona mas ja e tao habitual estar vento que ja nem me admiro  força para os nosso vizinhos açoreanos e espero que a situação esteja bem mais calma...para o s que ainda vão sofrer devido as condiçoes atmosfericas...nao desistam das vossas coisas nunca ..so em ultimo caso...falo por experiencia propria que nos incendios se tivessemos desistido minha casa tinha ardido...portanto lutem ate ao fim mas so ate onde acham que conseguem  Muita força para o povo Açoreano


----------



## Azathoth (21 Set 2012 às 15:45)

Por aqui é mais cerveja:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardopestana2012/8007152467

Tirada ontem


----------



## Azathoth (21 Set 2012 às 15:50)

Hugois disse:


> Bem hoje finalmente posso afirmar que choveu na madeira e nao apenas umas gotinhas ...chegou a haver chuva forte por ca...a ribeira da minha casa ( uma delas a que vjo pela janela) ja nao trazia agua ha um ano e hoje ja tem agua da quantidade de chuva que deu...ja regou muita coisa por ca...infelizmente durou pouco tempo...na minha zona costuma chover forte a muito forte mas ja ha um ano que nao ouvia chuva a serio que hoje ate acordei com o barulho da mesma.... pelo menos acordei feliz  o vento faz-se sentir ca na minha zona mas ja e tao habitual estar vento que ja nem me admiro  força para os nosso vizinhos açoreanos e espero que a situação esteja bem mais calma...para o s que ainda vão sofrer devido as condiçoes atmosfericas...nao desistam das vossas coisas nunca ..so em ultimo caso...falo por experiencia propria que nos incendios se tivessemos desistido minha casa tinha ardido...portanto lutem ate ao fim mas so ate onde acham que conseguem  Muita força para o povo Açoreano



Deu umas chuvadas boas no Funchal mas agora o Sol já espreita.


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o vento está muito forte de NE com rajadas que muito possivelmente devem estar excedendo aquelas que o IM preveu para o grupo oriental.

Já chove desde a manhã chuva contínua.. mas nem dá para sentir a chuva porque ela é fortemente soprada por vento muito forte de NE.

As árvores já tombam e há muita folhagem pelas ruas.

A meteorologista diz que o centro da tempestade ao final do dia vai estar perto da ilha de S. Miguel, mas eu estou em crer que o pior está a passar neste momento.

Cumps!


Tempestade Nadine atinge São Miguel e Santa Maria (som)

[/url] http://www.rtp.pt/acores/?article=28863&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2012 às 16:02)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa *chuva fraca* e *vento forte a muito forte* com *rajadas* (por vezes *muito fortes*). O sol apareceu por 5 min mas já se foi. 

Que grande evolução da manhã para agora!


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 16:04)

Há pouco pela zona da rotunda das 4 canadas em São Miguel 



 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0573867835375.668658.812590374&type=1&theater


----------



## Hugois (21 Set 2012 às 16:34)

Azor disse:


> Há pouco pela zona da rotunda das 4 canadas em São Miguel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Esqueceram-se de desligar os regadores das zonas ajardinadas hehehe e encheu de agua lol... ironizando a situação ...é normal isso ai encher de agua no inverno?


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 16:48)

Hugois disse:


> Esqueceram-se de desligar os regadores das zonas ajardinadas hehehe e encheu de agua lol... ironizando a situação ...é normal isso ai encher de agua no inverno?



Lool 

Sim Hugois, é bastante frequente sim.. às vezes até demais dada a força da chuva. Senpre que chove muito é sempre assim.

Ilha de Angra do Heroísmo?  Oh Deus! Santa Ignorância com a C. Social do Continente. É sempre a mesma coisa quando se referem aos Açores...Mas pronto partindo do principio que houve também quem trocasse a cidade de são miguel com a ilha de Ponta Delgada eu até dou-lhes um desconto bem grande. Certamente devem de andar perdidos no mapa geográfico com certeza 





Por aqui o vento está a soprar desenfreadamente e assobia bem alto. A chuva persiste ainda.
As vagas na costa norte das ilhas orientais devem de estar monstruosas. Daqui da zona sul vejo vagas enormes. Imagino como não deve de estar a costa norte debaixo de "porrada" e mais "porrrada"


----------



## Marisitah (21 Set 2012 às 16:49)

Foto tirada às 8:50





Foto tirada às 15:26


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 16:59)

O mau tempo já começou a fazer das suas em S. Miguel:



> Açores. Estrada na Vista do Rei, em S. Miguel, parcialmente obstruida pelo mau tempo





> A estrada regional na zona da Vista do Rei, nas Sete Cidades, em S. Miguel, nos Açores, "está parcialmente obstruída" devido ao mau tempo provocado pela passagem da tempestade tropical Nadine pelo arquipélago, revelou fonte da Proteção Civil.
> 
> "Já seguiram para o local equipas da Direção Regional dos Equipamentos e Transportes Terrestres", acrescentou aquela fonte, salientando que as equipas vão proceder à desobstrução de uma parte da via.
> 
> ...





http://www.ionline.pt/portugal/acor...-miguel-parcialmente-obstruida-pelo-mau-tempo


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2012 às 17:29)

Vim agora da Ribeira Grande, e à excepção de uma carrinha capotada na Estrada Regional (sem feridos), só encontrei uns ramos mais frágeis caídos e pouco mais. O mar está revoltoso tanto na costa norte como na costa sul, mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2012 às 18:05)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o *vento* continua *forte a muito forte* com *rajadas fortes* e a *chuva fraca*. O *mar* está mais *calmo* do que ontem.

Já vi alguns galhos e muitas folhas no chão...


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 18:18)

É impressionante a diferenca de precipitaçao (no GFS)meteograma ..entre Funchal e Machico para dia 25/26.

RUN: 2012/09/21 06Z CIDADE: MACHICO LAT: 32.71 LON: -16.76
Machico 1.1   

Funchal 8.4


----------



## LMCG (21 Set 2012 às 18:42)

Boas,

Acabei de consultar os dados dos SCADAS dos PE's em São Miguel e Terceira...
adivinhem os record's de hoje até agora:

São Miguel 144,72 Km/h 
Terceira 154,8 km/h 

PS: Relembro que aquando da passagem do Gordon, em São Miguel a rajada máxima foi de 152 km/h.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Snowy (21 Set 2012 às 20:05)

Em Ponta Delgada, estamos neste momento com céu nublado e sol. Mas a ventania não abrandou... e agora que não chove, vê-se as folhas das árvores a voar por todo lado e a rua está cheia de sacos, papeis e algum lixo. Imagino como não estará nas zonas mais altas


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 20:47)

Snowy disse:


> Em Ponta Delgada, estamos neste momento com céu nublado e sol. Mas a ventania não abrandou... e agora que não chove, vê-se as folhas das árvores a voar por todo lado e a rua está cheia de sacos, papeis e algum lixo. Imagino como não estará nas zonas mais altas



Boa noite

Por aqui pelos meus lados está mau!
Algumas árvores arrancadas e postes eléctricos tombados. Muita ramada pelos caminhos. Inclusivé a estrada que vai da Covoada para a Vista do Rei está interrompida devido a queda de árvores.

Por outro lado concordo com o fablet. Também não é nada assim de extraordinário para os parâmetros que nós açorianos já estamos habituados. Entrar em pânico não ajuda nada, por isso tentem controlar sempre as emoções quando comentam... 

Será um cheirinho do Inverno que nos espera? Huhu... 

 Não pensei é que o vento fosse atingir assim rajadas tão elevadas como o Luís indicou acima, tratando se de uma tempestade tropical...
Penso que o IM falhou um pouco em relação à previsão para o grupo oriental ao nível do vento.

O mar hoje também não está para brincadeiras e segundo testemunho de um pescador nos Fenais da Luz (costa norte da ilha) as maiores vagas serão as da próxima noite e madrugada.
Fica aqui o registo de como o mar esteve há 1 hora atrás pela ilha de S.Miguel.



 




 









 




 









 







 



 




 



 



 









 



 



 


Continuo com vento muito forte e de vez em quando aguaceiros.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## marcopaulo (21 Set 2012 às 21:18)

Kamikaze disse:


> Konnichiwa,
> 
> Efectivamente, foi uma noite muito mal dormida e só serviu para recarregar minimamente as baterias.
> 
> ...



Boas,
acho que e um Opel


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 22:00)

O vento sopra ainda com bastante intensidade na minha zona, e ainda assobia na rua, mas a previsão é de uma melhoria significativa a partir de amanhã em todo o arquipélago.
Aguardando por dias melhores...


----------



## Azor (21 Set 2012 às 22:13)

Novo Aviso meteorológico 

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO n.º 64/2012



> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, às 18h00UTC de hoje sexta-feira 21 de setembro, a tempestade tropical NADINE encontrava-se aproximadamente a 490 km a Sul dos Açores, deslocando-se para sul-sueste a 20 km/h. No entanto, devido ao forte gradiente de pressão, deverá continuar a afetar os Grupos Central e Oriental.
> 
> Nestas condições prevê-se:
> Para o Grupo Central:
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (21 Set 2012 às 22:32)

Boa noite!

Neste momento apenas vento forte com rajadas na Lagoa. A chuva já parou há algum tempo e o vento acalmou.

Cumps,
André


----------



## faroeste (22 Set 2012 às 01:17)

boa noite.
quando possivel informação sobre a nova formação com possivel nome Oscar...


----------



## marcopaulo (22 Set 2012 às 01:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o vento continua forte mas não chove


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2012 às 03:22)

Boas!

Na Lagoa, a noite está calma e fria com céu quase limpo e vento fraco. Nada a ver com o tempo que se fez sentir há umas horas!

Até logo,
André


----------



## Azor (22 Set 2012 às 03:37)

Boa noite

Pelas Eiras de momento vento ainda a soprar com forte intensidade e alguns aguaceiros.
Houve um troço nos Ginetes que ficou durante algum tempo interdito ao trânsito devido ao tombo de 3 árvores de grande porte que caíram na estrada. De momento a situação já está resolvida mas ainda é visível muito lixo na via pública devido à chuva e ao vento do dia de hoje.


Cumprimentos e votos de bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## jonhfx (22 Set 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia. 
Alguma chuva e muito vento na zona Oeste da Madeira.
Entre a 1 e as 4h da manhã, houve corte de electricidade e que se repete agora.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2012 às 12:19)

Bom dia! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, céu nublado (já caíram alguns pingos), o vento fraco e o mar calmo.

*O sol começa a aparecer!* 

Bom sábado a todos.


----------



## Knyght (22 Set 2012 às 12:31)

Já parou a precipitação no Funchal, condições normais de momento.


----------



## Azor (22 Set 2012 às 12:38)

Knyght disse:


> Já parou a precipitação no Funchal, condições normais de momento.



Knyght, espera-se algum agravamento significativo do tempo aí pelos vossos lados devido à tempestade ou ela vai mesmo passar ao vosso lado?


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2012 às 12:41)

Olá outra vez!

Neste momento, *chuva fraca* na Lagoa e parece-me que o *vento está a intensificar-se lentamente* "(ou será impressão minha?)".


----------



## alex vieria (22 Set 2012 às 12:43)

Boa tarde,

Acabou de dar um aguaceiro que durou uns 7 minutos, com picos moderados/fortes, este aguaceiro rendeu 1,8 mm nada mau desde às 5h da manhã que caiu aguaceiros uns atrás dos outros de forma pausada, mas ao todo já renderam aqui 10,9 mm!!! 

Nota: só hoje e por primeira vez depois de largos meses sem ouvir a ribeira, hoje se dá por ouvir, já baixa agua isso quere dizer que esta chover bem no maciço central e zonas intermedias da ilha...

Estado atual:

Ceú Nublado
Temp: 24,6ºC
Hr: 86%
Vento Calmo-moderado com média 15,6km/h de SOO, com alguma rajada que chegou pelas 07h da manhã de 32,3km/h.
Precipitação acumulada: 10,9mm


----------



## Azor (22 Set 2012 às 12:44)

Afgdr disse:


> Olá outra vez!
> 
> Neste momento, *chuva fraca* na Lagoa e parece-me que o *vento está a intensificar-se lentamente* "(ou será impressão minha?)".



Aí na Lagoa não sei, mas aqui pelas Eiras o aguaceiro está a ser bem forte e soprado por ventania


----------



## alex vieria (22 Set 2012 às 12:47)

Azor disse:


> Knyght, espera-se algum agravamento significativo do tempo aí pelos vossos lados devido à tempestade ou ela vai mesmo passar ao vosso lado?



Penso eu se houver um agravamento só será lá para 2ºf em adiante-te, nas Canárias já ontem lançaram um pré-alerta de tempestade enquanto aqui ainda nada...


----------



## ijv (22 Set 2012 às 12:47)

Por aqui na ultima hora caiu 1.8mm 
desde as 00h ja acumulou 11.4mm
Temp actual 19.1ºC
humidade 71% 
Pressão 1011,7 hPa.

Ja agora alguma nuvidade em relação a Nadine. Andei a procurar alguma coisa nos mapas e nao a encontrei


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2012 às 12:50)

Bem, só um aparte: agora faz sol na Lagoa!


----------



## Azor (22 Set 2012 às 12:54)

Afgdr disse:


> Bem, só um aparte: agora faz sol na Lagoa!




Como eu disse, foi um aguaceiro 

Quando eles passam é normal o vento intensificar-se mais.

Por aqui ainda encoberto, com vento e pinga.

Noto é que o tempo está mais fresco. Aqui vou com 19 C mas parece um pouco menos.


----------



## icewoman (22 Set 2012 às 13:06)

boa tarde,


Neste momento so existe um modelo a colocar bastante precipitação na Madeira, os restantes afastam a NADINE da RAM.

Pelas imagens de satelite não vejo nada de preocupante ..mas posso estar errada.


Nas zonas altas de Sao Roque tem chovido bem


----------



## tripado (22 Set 2012 às 13:14)

Bem, hoje sigo com 13.9 mm e neste momento cai chuva fraca, que saudades de chuva. Vento constante e rajada maxima de 35.4 km.


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Set 2012 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde pessoal.
Depois de uma noite interessante, com vento moderado e alguns aguaceiros à mistura, neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado... Desde as 00h caiu apenas 1.3 mm.
Quanto à Nadine, acho que se ela tiver alguma coisa para mostrar, não será para estes lados... digo eu! 
Ainda estou confiante que venha mais alguma precipitação e umas trovoadas para animar isto, até porque tempo quente e seco já estou farto!
Aguardemos...


----------



## marcopaulo (22 Set 2012 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,
 No Faial vento moderado, céu nublado alternando com sol.


----------



## alex vieria (22 Set 2012 às 13:41)

Grão a grão a galinha vai enchendo o papo...

Assim estamos nós aqui na zona oeste e sul da Ilha da Madeira, aguaceiros uns atrás dos outros… caiu outro aguaceiro e já vou nos 11,6mm...


----------



## alex vieria (22 Set 2012 às 13:42)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa Tarde pessoal.
> Depois de uma noite interessante, com vento moderado e alguns aguaceiros à mistura, neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado... Desde as 00h caiu apenas 1.3 mm.
> Quanto à Nadine, acho que se ela tiver alguma coisa para mostrar, não será para estes lados... digo eu!
> Ainda estou confiante que venha mais alguma precipitação e umas trovoadas para animar isto, até porque tempo quente e seco já estou farto!
> Aguardemos...



A zona leste... é outra realidade... aqui chove desde às 5h da manhã...


----------



## Knyght (22 Set 2012 às 13:44)

O tempo está do Sudoeste, é normal


----------



## alex vieria (22 Set 2012 às 13:48)

Imagens a poucos minutos onde moro...


----------



## alex vieria (22 Set 2012 às 13:50)

Knyght disse:


> O tempo está do Sudoeste, é normal



É verdade, a zona leste fica assim a ver navios....


----------



## alex vieria (22 Set 2012 às 13:56)

Enquanto a Nadine poderemos dizer adeus... ela esta quase a morrer...


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Boa tarde!

Esta tarde está a ser marcada por muito sol embora tenham ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fracos. O vento está moderado.


----------



## a410ree (22 Set 2012 às 19:11)

Alguem me sabe esplicar como saber a precipitação acomulada do tipo 1.33mm ou a quantidade de chuva que deu? Aguardo resposta ^^


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2012 às 19:26)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem me sabe esplicar como saber a precipitação acomulada do tipo 1.33mm ou a quantidade de chuva que deu? Aguardo resposta ^^



Off-topic: Sabe-se através de um pluviómetro.

Boas!

A tarde continua agradável embora o céu esteja nublado e o vento esteja moderado. O mar está calmo, a temperatura ronda os 21ºC e a humidade os 73%.


----------



## a410ree (22 Set 2012 às 19:28)

Afgdr disse:


> Off-topic: Sabe-se através de um pluviómetro.
> 
> Boas!
> 
> A tarde continua agradável embora o céu esteja nublado e o vento esteja moderado. O mar está calmo, a temperatura ronda os 21ºC e a humidade os 73%.



E o que é isso do pluviómetro


----------



## PEAT88 (22 Set 2012 às 19:59)

Boas pessoal

Aqui vai um off-topic mas espero que não levem a mal os moderados do forum, espero não estar infringir nenhuma regra apenas quero informar os Madeirenses que participam no fórum que existe um grupo no facebook onde podem partilhar informações sobre o estado do tempo da Madeira, basta procurarem no facebook por Meteo Madeira.

Obrigado e desculpem qualquer coisa.


----------



## jonhfx (22 Set 2012 às 20:17)

Boa tarde o meu pluviómetro *http://www.infopedia.pt/$pluviometro,2 na ultima meia hora registou 11,2mm que se junta mais 7,3mm das horas anteriores e o que perfaz um total de 18,5 (l/m2) de precipitação hoje 
Temperatura está em 20,2ºC e HR 98%


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Set 2012 às 20:36)

Konnichiwa,

Sigo com céu practicamente limpo e vento moderado de Nordeste com rajadas cada vez mais fracas e menos frequentes desde o meio-dia.
Ontem: céu pouco nublado e vento forte de Nordeste com rajadas muito fortes.

Agora, vejo a aproximação de uma formação nebulosa de nordeste, mas sem grande ar ameaçador.

A passagem do NADINE por aqui, no meu "estaminé", acabou por não fazer estragos de monta, apenas algumas ripas partidas. Felizmente, coisas baratas e fáceis de substituir. Uma pequena árvore partida e dezenas de plantas arrancadas do jardim não contam. Já estava à espera, sinceramente...

O engraçado foi um sinal de trânsito, aqui próximo, que ficou extremamente curvado. Chega a ser cómico olhar para ele.

Sayonara,


----------



## Afgdr (22 Set 2012 às 21:25)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, apenas uma noite agradável na Lagoa...! 

Temperatura do ar: 19ºC
Vento: Fraco
Humidade: 82%


----------



## Azor (23 Set 2012 às 12:49)

Boa tarde

Pelos meus lados um dia claramente outonal, com céu totalmente encoberto e com ocorrência de aguaceiros.
A temperatura já vai nos 18 º C 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2012 às 12:53)

Bom dia! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa o céu está muito nublado, o vento está fraco e o mar está calmo.

Temperatura do ar: 20ºC
Humidade: 80%

Bom domingo!


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Set 2012 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui nada de interessante. Temos um dia quente e algumas nuvens a passear.
Há 2 dias atrás tinhamos um cenário de chuva, vento e trovoadas bem favorável para a nossa ilha e agora tudo mudou!
Até mesmo ontem, as células passaram todas ao largo da ilha e nem deu para matar as saudades de umas belas trovoadas... Até parece que temos uma espécie de escudo.


----------



## icewoman (23 Set 2012 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,

Vais "matar" as saudades das trovoadas lá para dia 25/26..pelo menos os modelos indicam isso...a ver vamos.

O ECWF coloca muita precipitacoa na RAM nesses dias.


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Set 2012 às 16:14)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Vais "matar" as saudades das trovoadas lá para dia 25/26..pelo menos os modelos indicam isso...a ver vamos.
> 
> O ECWF coloca muita precipitacoa na RAM nesses dias.



Eu já não confio mais nesses modelos!
Como disse o nosso colega e muito bem, prefiro orientar-me pelas imagens de satelite.


----------



## icewoman (23 Set 2012 às 16:28)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Eu já não confio mais nesses modelos!
> Como disse o nosso colega e muito bem, prefiro orientar-me pelas imagens de satelite.





Pois realmente tens razão..pelo que vi ate agora so o GFS é que esteve melhor nas previsões...


Parece que a Nadine "ressucistou" e provavelmente faz nova visita aos Açores..


----------



## Faty (23 Set 2012 às 16:29)

Olá sou da Madeira, deram hoje chuva e trovoada para a Madeira mas está um dia lindíssimo...


----------



## icewoman (23 Set 2012 às 16:33)

Faty disse:


> Olá sou da Madeira, deram hoje chuva e trovoada para a Madeira mas está um dia lindíssimo...






No site do IM não fazem referencia a chuva nem a trovoadas...


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Set 2012 às 17:32)

Faty disse:


> Olá sou da Madeira, deram hoje chuva e trovoada para a Madeira mas está um dia lindíssimo...



Novamente o DN da Madeira a exagerar com previsões que foram dadas ontem!!!


----------



## Afgdr (23 Set 2012 às 19:34)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa o céu está muito nublado, o vento continua fraco e o mar está calmo. 

Já caíram alguns aguaceiros muito fracos durante esta tarde mas parece-me que ainda hoje choverá.

Continuação de um bom domingo


----------



## marcopaulo (23 Set 2012 às 20:59)

Boa noite,
No Faial (Espalhafatos) o dia teve nublado, vento moderado e não choveu.


----------



## lopes550 (23 Set 2012 às 21:20)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4454991146.226674.291220036146&type=1&theater

"Nadine gostou tanto dos Açores que está a tentar voltar!
....e esta?????? 
(e desta vez como furacão)"
Via MyTop FM


----------



## Afgdr (24 Set 2012 às 01:49)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa o tempo está agradável com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Acrescento que agora à noite caíram uns pingos mas nada significativos.

Boa semana para todos!


----------



## Zapiao (24 Set 2012 às 04:46)

No site do Noaa nao se vê isso, volta para trás mas para SSO dos Açores http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at4.shtml?5-daynl#contents


----------



## Snowy (24 Set 2012 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Em Ponta Delgada, finalmente uma manhã "normal". Céu nublado, sol, temp. 20º e a hr anda nos 60%. Bem mais agradável


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Set 2012 às 12:12)

Desculpem lá o off-topic...
Já à muito tempo que não vejo o Rog por estas bandas!
Alguém sabe o que é feito do nosso colega?


----------



## icewoman (24 Set 2012 às 17:57)

boa tarde,

alguns modelos colocam precipitacao significativa para a Madeira nos dias 26/27


----------



## Afgdr (24 Set 2012 às 18:37)

Boa tarde! 

Neste momento e em geral até agora, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sol aqui pela Lagoa.

Temperatura do ar: 23ºC
Humidade: 53%

Cumps.


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Set 2012 às 21:09)

Se as previsões se mantiverem até quarta, vamos ter um otimo dia em termos de precipitação... Sendo a maior parte dela para as encostas norte!


----------



## icewoman (24 Set 2012 às 22:46)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Se as previsões se mantiverem até quarta, vamos ter um otimo dia em termos de precipitação... Sendo a maior parte dela para as encostas norte!






Se esta situação se verificar de certo que o IM irá colocar  alerta amarelo para a precipitação.

Quanto a trovoadas vendo os valores de Cape /LI ainda é incerto...


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Set 2012 às 12:48)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us  para quem percebe disto,sera que vamos ter alguma animacao ou nem por isso?


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Set 2012 às 14:14)

Boa tarde...
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado , vento fraco e chuviscos.
Acerca do seu comentário *Marco_António*... Para termos a certeza se vai haver alguma animação ou não, acho melhor irmos acompanhando através das imagens de satelite... Que eu considero mais fiável!


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 14:31)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa tarde...
> Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado , vento fraco e chuviscos.
> Acerca do seu comentário *Marco_António*... Para termos a certeza se vai haver alguma animação ou não, acho melhor irmos acompanhando através das imagens de satelite... Que eu considero mais fiável!





Pelas imagens de satelite não vejo nada de "animaçao" pelo menos para hoje..tem algumas celulas que vao passar mais a norte .

EDIT IM ja atualizou as previsoes para aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas para amanha e depois.


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Set 2012 às 15:01)

icewoman disse:


> Pelas imagens de satelite não vejo nada de "animaçao" pelo menos para hoje..tem algumas celulas que vao passar mais a norte .
> 
> EDIT IM ja atualizou as previsoes para aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas para amanha e depois.



É disso mesmo que eu gosto!!!

Apesar não não ser totalmente fiável, pelo menos parece apresentar as condições minimas para que possa haver alguma animação... penso eu de que!





ps: foi o melhor que consegui arranjar!


----------



## Hugois (25 Set 2012 às 15:37)

Bem aqui chove ja ha algumas horas...nas previsdoes no site http://www.weather.ul.pt/mapas.php?reg=madeira&dia=20120925_00&var=CHUVAPSLVU10&dom=4
 nao deveria estar a chover ainda ...so mais para a noite e amanha ....mas a terra ja est bem molhada por ca felizmente  atualmente nao temos razoes de queixa de falta de agua e quanta mais chuva melhor pelos vistos amanha sera um bom dia para nao sair de casa hehehhe
 ah e outra coisa estranhamente tambem as previsoes do mesmo site a manha ca foi de muito nevoeiro o que é estranh o porque ate costumam acertar nas previsoes


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 15:54)

Hugois disse:


> Bem aqui chove ja ha algumas horas...nas previsdoes no site http://www.weather.ul.pt/mapas.php?reg=madeira&dia=20120925_00&var=CHUVAPSLVU10&dom=4
> nao deveria estar a chover ainda ...so mais para a noite e amanha ....mas a terra ja est bem molhada por ca felizmente  atualmente nao temos razoes de queixa de falta de agua e quanta mais chuva melhor pelos vistos amanha sera um bom dia para nao sair de casa hehehhe
> ah e outra coisa estranhamente tambem as previsoes do mesmo site a manha ca foi de muito nevoeiro o que é estranh o porque ate costumam acertar nas previsoes





O pico da precipitacao sera dia 26 por volta das 18h.

Quanto ás trovoadas não sei ...tanto é possivel como não


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Set 2012 às 16:02)

trovoadas que é isso? ja nem tenho memoria da ultima que ouvi


----------



## tripado (25 Set 2012 às 16:20)

Chove sem parar desde as 13 horas em Santo Antonio por vezes moderada. 

O IJV ja acumular 10.5 mm .


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 16:29)

Boa tarde,

Desde às 10h da manhã é registado a caída de precipitação fraca e muito pontualmente é moderada mesmo assim tenho acumulado *4,4 mm *o céu se apresenta encoberto com nuvens em cotas por volta dos 600 mts de alt mas a 1h atrás essa cota baixo aos 300 mts.

Temp atual: 24,4ºC
Hr: 93%
Vento fraco de quadrante NO

Não ouvi nenhuma trovoada, como afirmou um colega no Funchal mesmo eu morando a 9km a oeste da capital madeirense.


----------



## Knyght (25 Set 2012 às 16:33)

Não temos actividade  de descarga atmosférica nas ultimas horas:





Temos chuvinha miúda essencial nesta altura do ano


----------



## Hugois (25 Set 2012 às 16:34)

Aqui tambem está sempre a chover sem parar principalmente quando vim para casa a pe hehehe quanto a trovoada ainda nao ouvi nada...se calhar foi algum som parecido algo que tenha caido ...

Sigo com 21,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Set 2012 às 16:54)

Boa tarde.

Dia com periodos de céu nublado e sem chuva até agora


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 18:48)

Boa tarde,

A caído precipitação moderada e muito pontualmente forte entre às 18h e 18:30h, a ribeira ao pé de casa já se consegue ouvir com bom som!!!

Atenção desde às 14:30 que esta sempre a chover...

Atualmente Chuviscos...

Temp. atual: 23,4ºC
Hr: 97%
Vento calmo média 8,7km/h Oeste
Precipitação acumulada: *14,8mm*


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 18:50)

Acabei de receber uma atualização da minha estação metereologica afinal o acumulado vai nos *18,3 mm*

Atualmente caí precipitação moderada outra vez...


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 18:54)

alex vieria disse:


> Acabei de receber uma atualização da minha estação metereologica afinal o acumulado vai nos *18,3 mm*
> 
> Atualmente caí precipitação moderada outra vez...






Parece que a chuva veio mais cedo do que o previsto...pois estava á espera so para amanha.



 situação vai merecer um alerta amarelo?


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 19:02)

icewoman disse:


> Parece que a chuva veio mais cedo do que o previsto...pois estava á espera so para amanha.
> 
> 
> 
> situação vai merecer um alerta amarelo?



Pelos ultimos dados do IM penso que sim... aliás merecia... porque já esta no passado devido que estes dados são referente às 17h.







Os dados do Ponta do sol foi impresionante: 23,7mm

Precipitação acumulada esta nos *19,6 mm* aqui em Câmara de Lobos


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 19:04)

alex vieria disse:


> Os dados do Ponta do sol foi impresionante: 23,7mm



Ia agora referir isso.

Pelas webcams, percebe-se que o mar ao largo do Funchal apresenta uma cor barrenta e que a ribeira já leva alguma água.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 19:08)

Finalmente a precipitação deu tréguas!!! (atualmente).


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 19:17)

alex vieria disse:


> Finalmente a precipitação deu tréguas!!! (atualmente).





para os lados de sao martinho estava uma nuvem tão "estranha" ou seja era muito longa na vertical


O IM ja colocou a madeira ate dia 27 em alerta amarelo


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 19:31)

icewoman disse:


> para os lados de sao martinho estava uma nuvem tão "estranha" ou seja era muito longa na vertical
> 
> 
> O IM ja colocou a madeira ate dia 27 em alerta amarelo



É verdade pelo SE e Este se ve nuvens com alguma potencialidade de descargar agua... portanto Funchal e Santa Cruz deve ou esta chover bem!!!

Aqui (Camara de Lobos) ja se consegue ver algumas parte do azul do céu...


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 19:35)

Quanto a trovoadas até agora nada.


----------



## jonhfx (25 Set 2012 às 19:37)

AnDré disse:


> Ia agora referir isso.
> 
> Pelas webcams, percebe-se que o mar ao largo do Funchal apresenta uma cor barrenta e que a ribeira já leva alguma água.


 
Cor barrenta do Mar é devido a obras na foz das Ribeira de Santa Luzia e de João Gomes...





Créditos: Raimundo Quintal 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.363865727021444.85033.343170652424285&type=1


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Set 2012 às 19:53)

alex vieria disse:


> É verdade pelo SE e Este se ve nuvens com alguma potencialidade de descargar agua... portanto Funchal e Santa Cruz deve ou esta chover bem!!!
> 
> Aqui (Camara de Lobos) ja se consegue ver algumas parte do azul do céu...




neste momento pela zona dos viveiros nao chove e ceu com poucas nuvens


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 19:56)

Não sei se faz sentido o que vou dizer..mas aqui vai:

analisando as imagens de satelite e ate alguns modelos (GFS/HIRLAM)não pensei que chovesse o que choveu hoje..não estava previsto..enfim a meteorologia é fascinante mesmo por causa disto.

Já dá que pensar se a chuva que esta prevista não será  em mais quantidade


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 20:10)

icewoman disse:


> Não sei se faz sentido o que vou dizer..mas aqui vai:
> 
> analisando as imagens de satelite e ate alguns modelos (GFS/HIRLAM)não pensei que chovesse o que choveu hoje..não estava previsto..enfim a meteorologia é fascinante mesmo por causa disto.
> 
> Já dá que pensar se a chuva que esta prevista não será  em mais quantidade



Temos que acompanhar essa banda de nuvens que estão ao Norte da ilha, esta 250-300 km de distância, por isso a partir de agora é nowcasting... amanha haverá precipitação mais no período da tarde com o aquecimento do próprio dia poderá surgir células e juntando o efeito orográfico que será de maior relevância na costa Norte da ilha provocará acumulados interessantes... atenção!!! Poderá surgir trovoadas o LI e cape estão ideias para tal, sei que não gostas de trovoadas mas terás de atura-las lolol 

No AEMET não vejo atividade elétrica a se aproximar por isso ainda tenho dúvidas se surgirão ou não só amanha se verá…~


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Set 2012 às 20:11)

icewoman disse:


> Não sei se faz sentido o que vou dizer..mas aqui vai:
> 
> analisando as imagens de satelite e ate alguns modelos (GFS/HIRLAM)não pensei que chovesse o que choveu hoje..não estava previsto..enfim a meteorologia é fascinante mesmo por causa disto.
> 
> Já dá que pensar se a chuva que esta prevista não será  em mais quantidade



Esperemos que sim, mas tambem faz pensar o contrario


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 20:16)

é verdade Alex, DETESTO TROVOADAS para não dizer morro de medo delas...lol


Pois ja vi que amanha a partir das 18h teremos precipitacao significante...mas tal como hoje ninguem estava á espera desta chuva amanhã pode ser ao contrario e ocorra menos


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 20:20)

Temos que combinar um encontro com todos os membros madeirenses do Forum além do convivio tambem aprendemos uns com os outros.


----------



## ijv (25 Set 2012 às 20:50)

icewoman disse:


> Temos que combinar um encontro com todos os membros madeirenses do Forum além do convivio tambem aprendemos uns com os outros.



Seria uma boa ideia, depois do fracasso do ultimo convivio, so apareceram 3 ou 4


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 21:02)

ijv disse:


> Seria uma boa ideia, depois do fracasso do ultimo convivio, so apareceram 3 ou 4





Pois ..eu nao fui mas avisei.tive uma reunião e nao consegui desmarcar.

Deviamos fazer este encontro nem que fosse 1 vez por mês.


Ps: ja leram o que o STORMY colocou sobre as previsoes para a Madeira? um pouco assustador


----------



## tripado (25 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Bem nas ultimas 24 horas rendeu 21.2 mm nada mau.


----------



## Knyght (25 Set 2012 às 23:17)

Quanto ao encontro tratamos disso


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite com ausência em termos de precipitação e com acalmia, o céu amanhece pouco nublado mas a oeste da ilha já que se consegue visualizar um negrume ou seja a chegada de uma célula com potencialidades... com consta na imagem do Sat24 pelas 08h locais, pela imagem de satélite se nota a corrente de oeste, e confirmo que o vento é de essa direção mas de momento é fraco com uma média de 6,4km/h.







Temp. atual: 22,2ºC
Hr: 83%
Vento no quadrante oeste fraco.
Céu pouco nublado mas a oeste onde me encontro se visualiza nuvens com alguma evolução que estão preste a chegar e tornar o céu nublado nas próximas horas.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 08:29)

Vento no quadrante oeste fraco.
Céu pouco nublado mas a oeste onde me encontro se visualiza nuvens com alguma evolução que estão preste a chegar e tornar o céu nublado nas próximas horas.[/QUOTE]

bom dia Alex,

Essa celula pode desenvolver se muito? estive a ver o GFS e o Hirlam e os modelos colocam realmente precipitacao entre as 10h-16h mas depois acalma...será que alem dessa vira outra celula?


----------



## figueira (26 Set 2012 às 09:14)

bom dia tenho uma informação de um colega que disse que no fail esta chover muito forte


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 09:26)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu encoberto, vento fraco de nordeste e já caiu alguns aguaceiros, mas muito pouco... Acredito que esteja a chover bem para o Faial, porque daqui nota-se perfeitamente a cor escura que as nuvens apresentam.
Penso que dentro de 1h e qualquer coisa já vamos ter alguma animação.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 09:55)

Muita precipitação em Santana e Ponta de São Lourenço!!!


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 10:07)

Atenção estão chegar células com alguma evolução vertical e estão a menos de 50km a oeste da ilha, daqui a pouco vai-se dar início a animação pelo oeste, já no norte e parte do leste já se deu início com referiu e bem o sunderlandz... isto já merecia um aviso laranja...pelo IM


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 10:21)

A estação meteorologica do Caniçal registou quase 46mm numa hora... este registo quase atinge os parametros do IM para um aviso vermelho... as atenções estão viradas agora nos concelhos mais ao oeste Calheta e Porto Moniz vamos lá ver esse registo daqui a pouco, das estações da calheta e Lombo da Terça...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 10:42)

Aqui onde me encontro todo calmo de momento caiu chuviscos muito esporádicos sem acumular... o céu esta nublado mas pelo SE no mar e pelos lados de Santa Cruz e Machico existe ali um negrume... e pelo oeste já estão chegar nuvens mais oscuras...

Temp atual: 24,1ºC
Hr: 89%
Vento calmo de oeste


----------



## ijv (26 Set 2012 às 10:49)

alex vieria disse:


> Aqui onde me encontro todo calmo de momento caiu chuviscos muito esporádicos sem acumular... o céu esta nublado mas pelo SE no mar e pelos lados de Santa Cruz e Machico existe ali um negrume... e pelo oeste já estão chegar nuvens mais oscuras...
> 
> Temp atual: 24,1ºC
> Hr: 89%
> Vento calmo de oeste


 Bom dia.
Aqui pelas zonas altas d santo antonio ate a momentos estava ceu com nuvens altas. Neste momento comecou tudo a ficar cheio de nevoiro. Sem visualização.
A pouco via se bem as nuvens negras pelos lados de st cruz, um pouco por cima da zona do funchal


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2012 às 10:49)

Mais *43mm* em S.Lourenço e *37,5mm* em Santana! 






S.Lourenço segue com 88,2mm em duas horas!


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 10:56)

AnDré disse:


> Mais *43mm* em S.Lourenço e *37,5mm* em Santana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O IM ja atualizou para alerta laranja!


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 10:57)

AnDré disse:


> Mais *43mm* em S.Lourenço e *37,5mm* em Santana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que estes registo deveria ser um aviso pelo menos laranja, não digo vermelho para não levantar o pânico...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 10:57)

icewoman disse:


> O IM ja atualizou para alerta laranja!



pelo menos isso....


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 10:58)

alex vieria disse:


> Penso que estes registo deveria ser um aviso pelo menos laranja, não digo vermelho para não levantar o pânico...





Até quando estas celulas estarão a atravessar a nossa ilha?

e quanto a trovoadas?


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:05)

icewoman disse:


> Até quando estas celulas estarão a atravessar a nossa ilha?
> 
> e quanto a trovoadas?



Em termos de células nas próximas 12h pelos menos as mais ativas em quanto as trovoadas ainda não existe atividade elétrica para tal nas proximidades mas existe mais possibilidade que surjam nas horas da final da tarde.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 11:06)

alex vieria disse:


> nas próximas 12h pelos menos as mais ativas em quanto as trovoadas ainda não existe atividade eletric





As mais activas ja passaram?


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Atualmente o céu esta ficar cada vez mais carregado já parece que vai anoitecer... esta preste a cair um tromba de agua em qualquer momento. O ponto de orvalho já indica isso...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:10)

A cota de nuvens baixou para os 400-450 mts de alt. e são nuvens bem densas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 11:11)

icewoman disse:


> As mais activas ja passaram?



Acho que elas estão a chegar!


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 11:15)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Acho que elas estão a chegar!





espero bem que sejam rapidas..o IM disse que seria até as 15h maiso ou menos pois esta situaçao de chuva intensa em alguns lugares antecipou-se


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:23)

icewoman disse:


> espero bem que sejam rapidas..o IM disse que seria até as 15h maiso ou menos pois esta situaçao de chuva intensa em alguns lugares antecipou-se



Foram células que entram pelo norte da ilha mas junto ao litoral e adentraram pela ponta de São Lourenço por isso causaram estas precipitações, devido que as mesmas ni sequer tocaram o maciço central se fosse uns 5km mar adentro ni choveria nesses locais. Por isso é muito difícil prever a intensidade, locais e mesmo as horas exatas que aconteceram ditos fenómenos.


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2012 às 11:33)

alex vieria disse:


> A cota de nuvens baixou para os 400-450 mts de alt. e são nuvens bem densas.



Niveis de ocndensação baixos, pontos de orvalho muito altos ( >20/22ºC) são uma informação que o IM deveria de modo mais inteigente pois numa situação destas, qualquer celula daquelas a oeste pode precipitar muita muita agua, e mesmo só o efeito orografico da Ilha pode dar origem a precipitação moderada a forte e continuada especialmente nos pontos altos.

Bem...a situação de instabilidade deverá durar até amanhã ao meio do dia/inicio da tarde..portanto..24/36h a partir de agora.

Teremos uma short wave a entrar pelo oeste/NW da RAM ( um cavado mais pequeno, dai o "short"), que vai continuar a desestabilisar a região frontal que se estende desde a Nadine até Marrocos.
É de esperar que começe a surgir convecção mais forte e que começe a evoluir num sentido mais SW/NE afectando tambem as vertentes sul.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:35)

Já chove de forma moderada de momento... cota de nuvens baixou aos 350mts... estou escrever este post e a chuva se intensifica mais um pouco.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:41)

Já visualizou um cortinado de agua a descer pelo vale abaixo... a chuva se intensifica é moderada e pontualmenmte forte em breves momentos...

Acabei de receber o primeiro registo de precipitação acumulada da minha estação já vai nos 1,9mm em 5 minutos.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:46)

Imagem captada a menos de 5 minutos....


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 11:49)




----------



## tripado (26 Set 2012 às 11:51)

Chuva moderada em Santo António. Em Santana hoje ja acumula 33.4 litros


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:55)

O acumulado ja saltou para os 6,5mm e continua a chover continuamente durante uns 15 minutos...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 11:56)

Sunderlandz disse:


>



Caniçal já ultrapassou largamente os 100mm em tres horas... deve estar nos 115mm mais ou menos...


----------



## Thomar (26 Set 2012 às 12:02)

Sunderlandz disse:


>



O acumulado em São Lourenço (Caniçal) em 3 horas é de *111mm!!!* 
e o de Santana em 3 horas é de *74.8mm!!!* 

Esperemos que com estas acumulações excessionais não existam estragos de maior monta.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 12:04)

Já ultrapassei a barreira dos 10mm em 20 minutos de precipitação.

Esta nos 10,3mm, o ponto de orvalho muito igualado a temperatura ambiental.

E continua a chover de forma moderada e muito pontualmete é forte de momento...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 12:09)

A cota de nuvens baixou aos 200mts de alt aqui no vale onde me encontro coisa rara de se ver, assim tão perto de mim que me encontro a 104mts de alt.


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2012 às 12:17)

alex vieria disse:


> A cota de nuvens baixou aos 200mts de alt aqui no vale onde me encontro coisa rara de se ver, assim tão perto de mim que me encontro a 104mts de alt.


 Deve tar giro na caldeira e rancho


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 12:22)

marco_antonio disse:


> Deve tar giro na caldeira e rancho



É verdade ou pessoal deve estar a levar com nevoeiro fechado, se isto continuar assim já vou chamar aos bombeiros para desentupir uma adufa junto ao prédio onde moro, já se esta formar uma lagoa junto a entrada das garagens... A câmara municipal não fiz o seu trabalho é uma pena...


----------



## Knyght (26 Set 2012 às 12:23)

Tempo de norte, a temperatura a descer e a água a chegar. Talvez o mês de Setembro bata em muitas estações a precipitação nesta semana que ocorreu em todo o restante ano de 2012.


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2012 às 12:26)

na zona da cancela parece que ja rola pedras e cai muita terra (lido no facebook)


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 12:34)

Já deu o primeiro trovão por estas bandas e agora chove moderado!!!


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 12:34)

Já esta rolar pedras pela ribeira baixo, mas são de pequenas dimensões por agora, deve ter uns bons meses que não ouvia esse som...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 12:35)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Já deu o primeiro trovão por estas bandas e agora chove moderado!!!



Não ouvi nada, talvez foi na costa norte o leste, aqui o maciço central abafou o seu barulho, por isso não seu ouviu...


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2012 às 12:38)

pelo funchal zona dos viveiros chuva continua mas fraca por enquanto


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 12:40)

Acumulado vai nos 16,1mm agora a chuva é mais fraca, mas a cota de nuvens esta num sube e desce, agora voltou a baixar e com muita densidade, parece que daqui a pouco vai dar um pé de agua.

Parece que esta a chover forte nas zonas altas, porque estou ouvir a ribeira com maior intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2012 às 12:50)

A chuva deixou de ser tão intensa em S.Lourenço e generalizou-se pelo resto da ilha.


----------



## ijv (26 Set 2012 às 12:54)

Aqui zonas altas st antonio a pouco choveu moderado por volta das 12:20
Teve um rain rate de 25.2 mm/h


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2012 às 12:55)

Atenção ás proximas 12h...temos modelos a identificar uma pequena depressão em formação sobre a Madeira que se deslocaria para o Golfo de Cadiz.

Os perfis de vento diagnosticam bastante shear, e á superficie há um aumento da convergencia enquanto a frente toma uma aparencia mais ondulada que geralmente favorece a convergencia em pontos especificos e o disparo convectivo sobre esses mesmos pontos.

As precipitações poderão ocasionalmente superar os 50-70mm/3h.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2012 às 13:01)

jonhfx disse:


> Cor barrenta do Mar é devido a obras na foz das Ribeira de Santa Luzia e de João Gomes...



Espero que seja no sentido de desobstrução das ribeiras. 

Entretanto o acumulado de precipitação ontem ainda foi significativo nas vertentes sul:







Um vídeo de um local onde a chuva foi mais intensa:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paMqrIv6-CY"]MOV 1332 - YouTube[/ame]


Atenção que o vídeo é referente à precipitação ocorrida ontem, dia 25.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 13:02)

stormy disse:


> Atenção ás proximas 12h...temos modelos a identificar uma pequena depressão em formação sobre a Madeira que se deslocaria para o Golfo de Cadiz.
> 
> Os perfis de vento diagnosticam bastante shear, e á superficie há um aumento da convergencia enquanto a frente toma uma aparencia mais ondulada que geralmente favorece a convergencia em pontos especificos e o disparo convectivo sobre esses mesmos pontos.
> 
> As precipitações poderão ocasionalmente superar os 50-70mm/3h.



Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação.

Temp atual: 23,2ºC
Hr: 94%
Precipitação acumulada 16,4mm

Atualmente parou de chover e o sol tenta espreitar mas sem sucesso...

Estou a reparar que o vento esta rodando para SW aos poucos...


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2012 às 13:13)

alex vieria disse:


> Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação.
> 
> Temp atual: 23,2ºC
> Hr: 94%
> ...



Vento SW é interessante...começa a haver um acentuar da convergencia sobre a frente e uma descida da pressão, que faz os ventos começarem a adquirir rotação aos poucos.

A Oeste da ilha há umas células que parecem já mais organizadas e interessantes....
Atenção a estas pois poderão trazar periodos de precipitação intensa e concentrada.

Como estão as ribeiras e os solos? há noticias de alguma coisa ou está tudo tranquilo ainda?

Sigam as imagens de satelite aqui:

sat24.com/en/ce

Uma sugestão, usem o satelite visivel para ter uma ideia precisa da localização das células e do regime de ventos á superficie, e o infravermelho para detectar as celulas mais intensas, pois são as que aparecem mais brancas e brilhantes.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 13:23)

stormy disse:


> Vento SW é interessante...começa a haver um acentuar da convergencia sobre a frente e uma descida da pressão, que faz os ventos começarem a adquirir rotação aos poucos.
> 
> A Oeste da ilha há umas células que parecem já mais organizadas e interessantes....
> Atenção a estas pois poderão trazar periodos de precipitação intensa e concentrada.
> ...



Existe noticias de algumas derrocadas a leste da ilha, mas de pequenas dimensões, os cursos de águas estão fluindo bem, esta pequena pausa ajuda escoar... os solos parece que ainda conseguem aguentar... vamos ver a próximas horas com essas células que se estão organizar a oeste da ilha e que estão a 100-50km de distância...


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2012 às 14:03)

a chuva pelo funchal esta na hora de almoço, vamos la ver a que horas entra ao serviço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Set 2012 às 14:20)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pela Lagoa e concelho, céu muito nublado com abertas, tem caído alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. A temperatura tem rondado os 20ºC


----------



## jonhfx (26 Set 2012 às 14:22)

AnDré disse:


> Espero que seja no sentido de desobstrução das ribeiras.
> (...)



Infelizmente parece que não é isso o que se passa:
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/346358-ninguem-e-responsabilizado-ninguem-e-demitido-ninguem-e-preso

Pela Calheta.
Sigo com 21,5ºC, Hr 98%, acumulado de precipitação: 9,6mm
Por agora não Chove.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 15:28)

Sigo com chuva moderada e um total de 19 mm ...


----------



## ijv (26 Set 2012 às 15:55)

Estou a acompanhar o site sat24, já algum tempo que não estou a ver células Estou a ver bem ou não sei as ver 

Edit:
Por aqui ja começou a chover  na ultima hora já acumulou 3.3mm


----------



## Hugois (26 Set 2012 às 17:30)

Bem aqui chove pouco...mas o pouco para mim pode ser considerado moderado numa escala normal... temos andado a reflorestar a minha zona com árvores da madeira e minha vizinha disse que por baixo a terra ta seca... portanto nosso solos estão prontos para aguentar umas boas chuvas... a erva ja começa a aparecer em maior quantidade para segurar...continua a chuva gostava de ver precipitaçao intensa por ca...visto que ja estamos habituados nao traria grandes problemas...

Sigo com humidade a 88% e temperatura a 19,1ºC sigo tambem com chuva e nevoeiro

Colegas dos açores como esta o tempo por ai?


----------



## ijv (26 Set 2012 às 17:31)

Hugois disse:


> Bem aqui chove pouco...mas o pouco para mim pode ser considerado moderado numa escala normal... temos andado a reflorestar a minha zona com árvores da madeira e minha vizinha disse que por baixo a terra ta seca... portanto nosso solos estão prontos para aguentar umas boas chuvas... a erva ja começa a aparecer em maior quantidade para segurar...continua a chuva gostava de ver precipitaçao intensa por ca...visto que ja estamos habituados nao traria grandes problemas...



Penso que até ao final do dia deverá haver mais precipitação.


----------



## Hugois (26 Set 2012 às 17:34)

ijv disse:


> Penso que até ao final do dia deverá haver mais precipitação.



Esperemos que sim afinal por enquanto a chuva nao e demais...


----------



## Hugois (26 Set 2012 às 17:36)

Tenho saudades de ver neve e granizo... alguem sabe a quanto esta a cota da neve atualmente ca na madeira?


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 17:39)

Não se esqueçam que a vida de uma célula é relativamente corta, poderam surgir a 100km de nós e na sua deslocação existe  a possibilidade de se desgastar e acaba por morrer na sua própria dinâmica antes de tocar a ilha é o que a acontecido nas últimas 3 h.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 17:41)

Hugois disse:


> Tenho saudades de ver neve e granizo... alguem sabe a quanto esta a cota da neve atualmente ca na madeira?



Essa cota nesta altura do ano anda elevadissimaaa deve estar nos 4000 mts, vais ter que esperar sentado, só para lá de dezembro. :-)


----------



## Snowy (26 Set 2012 às 18:11)

Boa tarde

Até que enfim que já chove alguma coisa de jeito na Madeira  Esperemos que ela seja apenas benefica e nada de mais 

Em Ponta Delgada é o oposto, apesar de um dia um pouco ventoso de NE, estamos com céu nublado mas o sol esteve sempre presente. Apenas houve um pequeno aguaceiro esta manhã e a hr também desceu muito ao longo do dia com valores que chegam aos 50%  Uma raridade por aqui. Está mesmo como eu gosto, nem frio nem calor  Temp. actual 21º.

Cuidado na Madeira, gozem a chuva mas com muita cautela


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2012 às 18:29)

A RAM continua bem enfiada no fluxo de células vindas de sudoeste, ainda devem ter bastante chuva nas próximas horas conforme as células acertem nas ilhas, mas julgo que não serão muito agressivas. A Madeira lida relativamente bem com bastante água, a norte sobretudo, e como vem de uma seca, não deverá haver problemas. Problemas mais graves ocorrem geralmente quando se têm semanas consecutivas ou eventos consecutivos de chuva intensa.


----------



## Hugois (26 Set 2012 às 18:48)

ha 5 minutos pareceu-me ouvir um trovao alguem confirma? ha uns 10 minutos que deu um pe de agua jeitoso hehehhe


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

sera que o pior a nivel de precipitação já passou?


----------



## Hugois (26 Set 2012 às 19:29)

Bem e ja fui ao telhado lavar o "rego" onde passa a agua que cai do telhado porque tava tao cheio de cionza e pedaços ardidos que foram caindo em cima da casa durante os incendios ... tava cheio de agua preta aqui nao chove ...algum nevoeiro neste momento


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 19:39)

Hugois disse:


> Bem e ja fui ao telhado lavar o "rego" onde passa a agua que cai do telhado porque tava tao cheio de cionza e pedaços ardidos que foram caindo em cima da casa durante os incendios ... tava cheio de agua preta aqui nao chove ...algum nevoeiro neste momento





E sempre era trovoada?


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2012 às 19:50)

http://www.imapweather.com/fullscreen/  nao vejo trovoada


----------



## Hugois (26 Set 2012 às 19:52)

icewoman disse:


> E sempre era trovoada?



Penso que nao porque se fosse trovoada tinha se repetido...pode ter sido algum pinheiro ardido que tenha caido em cima de folhas de zinco que tem aqui perto...


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 19:53)

Neste momento o Funchal ..aliás penso ser em toda a ilha esta coberta de nevoeiro..não consigo avistar nada


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2012 às 20:30)

alguma trovoada mas ainda longe


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 20:33)

As celulas parecem estar a enfraquecer e a  nao ficar organizadas...penso que ainda podem passar ao lado..não sei se irão atingir a ilha


ps:Marco se fores ao AEMT verás que ja houve descargas eletricas á volta da ilha...embora bastante distantes


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Set 2012 às 20:46)

mas pelo que vejo esta bem mais proximo as descargas electricas neste momento


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 20:51)

marco_antonio disse:


> mas pelo que vejo esta bem mais proximo as descargas electricas neste momento





Ainda esta muito distante..tem a ver com essas celulas..mas mesmo assim podem passar ao lado ou ficarem apenas pelo mar..


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 20:55)

Boa noite.
Neste momento sigo com aguaceiros e o vento já começa a soprar moderado de nordeste.


----------



## ijv (26 Set 2012 às 21:19)

Aguem aqui pode dizer o fuso horario do site Eumetsat
é que por vezes fico meio baralhado, como agora por ex ja sao 21:20 e la a ultima imagem é as 19:45.
Desculpem mas tenho duvidas lol


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 21:28)

ijv disse:


> Aguem aqui pode dizer o fuso horario do site Eumetsat
> é que por vezes fico meio baralhado, como agora por ex ja sao 21:20 e la a ultima imagem é as 19:45.
> Desculpem mas tenho duvidas lol



Se não estou enganado penso k é -1h...
Neste caso fica 20:45.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 21:41)

Pelas zonas altas de Sao Roque chove de forma moderada.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 21:50)

Não acham que as celulas estão a desviar-se da ilha ? dá a sensaçao que vao passar ao largo


----------



## ijv (26 Set 2012 às 21:52)

icewoman disse:


> Não acham que as celulas estão a desviar-se da ilha ? dá a sensaçao que vao passar ao largo



Não percebo muito mas estou com a mesma impressão.
Começou a chover por aqui novamente


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 21:58)

Sigo ainda com chuva fraca e vento moderado. Houve um corte de luz durante uns 5 minutos, mas já está tudo operacional. Até que foi porreiro ver isto tudo às escuras!


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 22:10)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo ainda com chuva fraca e vento moderado. Houve um corte de luz durante uns 5 minutos, mas já está tudo operacional. Até que foi porreiro ver isto tudo às escuras!





Esse corte foi derivado a que?


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 22:15)

icewoman disse:


> Esse corte foi derivado a que?



Não faço a minima ideia.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 22:15)

Todas as células com alguma atividade se encontram a sul da ilha, portanto estamos a ver os navios a passar...

Contínuo com chuviscos... ontem aqui choveu mais do que hoje


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2012 às 22:18)

O acumulado de ontem foi de 20,6mm
e hoje estou nos 17,4mm e grande parte aconteceu de manhã.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 22:21)

Alex parece que vao passar ao lado...noto um ligeiro afastamento da RAM, não achas?

O Caniçal é que teve um acumalado surpreendente


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 22:23)

alex vieria disse:


> Todas as células com alguma atividade se encontram a sul da ilha, portanto estamos a ver os navios a passar...
> 
> Contínuo com chuviscos... ontem aqui choveu mais do que hoje



Eu já não posso dizer o mesmo.
Só tenho pena de não ter havido atividade elétrica pela nossa ilha... Ouvi um único trovão que apesar de ser muito pouco, pelo menos deu para matar as saudades.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 22:23)

Esta nevoeiro nesse lado de Machico?


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 22:24)

Ouviste um trovão quando?


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 22:28)

Aqui não está nevoeiro... Neste momento apenas vento moderado e sem precipitação.
Ouvi o trovão por volta das 12:15.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 22:31)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Aqui não está nevoeiro... Neste momento apenas vento moderado e sem precipitação.
> Ouvi o trovão por volta das 12:15.



Pois, deve ter sido "talvez" o unico que deu ou que alguem ouviu


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Set 2012 às 22:35)

icewoman disse:


> Pois, deve ter sido "talvez" o unico que deu ou que alguem ouviu


Garanto que era um trovão. Ouvi bem alto e bom som!


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Garanto que era um trovão. Ouvi bem alto e bom som!





Antes tu a ouvi-lo do que euNão gosto nada aliás tenho medo..


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 23:57)

Bem vou dormir, pois amanha o dia começa bem cedo.

parece que o pior ja passou...as celulas mais activas estão a passar a sul..nao atingindo a Ilha.

uma boa noite para os que ficam


----------



## Afgdr (27 Set 2012 às 02:03)

Boa noite! 

Hoje, na Lagoa, o sol esteve "presente" todo o dia mas agora à noite caíram uns aguaceiros.

Neste momento o tempo está fresco, não chove e o vento está fraco.

É tudo por hoje >>> Até amanhã!


----------



## Silgar (27 Set 2012 às 16:55)

Bom tempo no Pico´, com sol!
É a minha primeira msg aqui!

Abraço a todos


----------



## Hugois (27 Set 2012 às 20:28)

Bem e esta noite tive uma minima de 15ºC a temperatura baixou bastante ja faz lembrar outuno e ainda bem, e nas restantes partes da ilha a noite foi fria?


----------



## Hugois (27 Set 2012 às 20:29)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Não faço a minima ideia.



Aqui tambem faltou a luz ainda nao percebi porque mas ficou a minha zona e gaula tudo as escuras hehehe


----------



## Hugois (27 Set 2012 às 21:22)

Silgar disse:


> Bom tempo no Pico´, com sol!
> É a minha primeira msg aqui!
> 
> Abraço a todos



Bem vindo ao grupo


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Set 2012 às 22:23)

Boa noite
Sigo com aguaceiros e vento fraco.


----------



## marco_antonio (27 Set 2012 às 23:40)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite
> Sigo com aguaceiros e vento fraco.


 manda alguma chuva para o funchal


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2012 às 00:06)

Precipitação acumulada na quarta-feira na Madeira:






Ainda Porto Santo com 10,6mm.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Set 2012 às 00:46)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na quarta-feira na Madeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro AnDré,

Fiquei bastante surpreendido com os valores de precipitação acumulada na Quarta-Feira de 2 estações:

- Santana: 100.5mm
- S.Lourenço "Caniçal": 137.4mm    

Cmps.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2012 às 01:20)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro AnDré,
> 
> Fiquei bastante surpreendido com os valores de precipitação acumulada na Quarta-Feira de 2 estações:
> 
> ...



Mais surpreendente é se virmos que o grosso da precipitação deu-se em 3 horas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Set 2012 às 12:14)

Bom dia caros colegas...
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, vento moderado e aguaceiros (*3.1mm*). Está um dia tipico de Outono...

Quanto à quantidade de precipitação acumulada na quarta feira, tive um total de *30.5mm*. 
O que me surpreende é que Machico e Caniçal apenas estão separados por uma montanha e a precipitação que se fez sentir em ambos os locais, tem uma diferença enorme.


----------



## icewoman (28 Set 2012 às 12:49)

Quanto à quantidade de precipitação acumulada na quarta feira, tive um total de *30.5mm*. 
O que me surpreende é que Machico e Caniçal apenas estão separados por uma montanha e a precipitação que se fez sentir em ambos os locais, tem um uma diferença enorme.[/QUOTE]



Boa tarde,

Eu não tinha a noção de que tinha chovido assim tanto para esses lados...pois no Funchal choveu muito pouco.

parece-me que estas previsoes de aguaceiros afinal ultimamente tem dado é chuva..hoje paraece ser um desses dias embora nas imagens de satelite não veja nada ..


----------



## icewoman (28 Set 2012 às 12:56)

Será que podemos dizer que este mês de Setembro acaba a cima da média? a nivel de precipitaçao?


----------



## jonhfx (28 Set 2012 às 14:52)

icewoman disse:


> Será que podemos dizer que este mês de Setembro acaba a cima da média? a nivel de precipitaçao?



-http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/clima-da-madeira-1174.html


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2012 às 21:11)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na quarta-feira na Madeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estes dados são diferentes dos dados divulgados pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, o qual não registou em qualquer estação meteorológica da Madeira precipitações superiores a 50 mm nos dois últimos dias (considerando o intervalo de 24h00 entre as 09h00UTC e as 09h00UTC do dia seiguinte); tive o cuidado de seguir os dados do Observatório do Funchal nos dois dias e constatei enormes diferenças relativamente aos dados do IM.

Aliás, se tivessem ocorrido 100 mm de chuva em 24 horas numa ilha montanhosa teriam provocado intensos danos. E estas precipitações mais intensas ocorrem sobretudo nas áreas mais elevadas e não nas áreas mais baixas.

Tal como acontece por vezes em estações no continente, há aqui alguns dados que não correspondem de facto à realidade e podem induzir em erro.


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Set 2012 às 13:23)

Bom dia.
Sigo com chuvisco e vento fraco...


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2012 às 16:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Estes dados são diferentes dos dados divulgados pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, o qual não registou em qualquer estação meteorológica da Madeira precipitações superiores a 50 mm nos dois últimos dias (considerando o intervalo de 24h00 entre as 09h00UTC e as 09h00UTC do dia seiguinte); tive o cuidado de seguir os dados do Observatório do Funchal nos dois dias e constatei enormes diferenças relativamente aos dados do IM.
> 
> Aliás, se tivessem ocorrido 100 mm de chuva em 24 horas numa ilha montanhosa teriam provocado intensos danos. E estas precipitações mais intensas ocorrem sobretudo nas áreas mais elevadas e não nas áreas mais baixas.
> 
> Tal como acontece por vezes em estações no continente, há aqui alguns dados que não correspondem de facto à realidade e podem induzir em erro.



Quais são dos dados divulgados pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal para as estações em questão?


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2012 às 17:50)

AnDré disse:


> Quais são dos dados divulgados pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal para as estações em questão?



Os dados publicados diariamente pelo Observatório:

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/transf/boletins.meteo/drm/boletimdiario.pdf

*André*: tendo em consideração que os registos diários do IM são feitos no intervalo entre as 00h00 de um dia as 00h00 do dia seguinte, e os dados do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal reportam o período entre as 09h00 de um dia e as 09h00 do dia seguinte, vou dar o benefício da dúvida dos registos disponibilizados quer pelo IM quer pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal. Mas fico algo confuso com os dados que foram disponibilizados.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2012 às 00:58)

Boa noite! 

Neste momento, o céu encontra-se nublado e o vento está fraco (noite agradável ).

Temperatura do ar: 19ºC
Humidade: 82%

Um bom domingo


----------



## marcopaulo (30 Set 2012 às 01:17)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o céu esta pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## profgeo (30 Set 2012 às 02:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Estes dados são diferentes dos dados divulgados pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, o qual não registou em qualquer estação meteorológica da Madeira precipitações superiores a 50 mm nos dois últimos dias (considerando o intervalo de 24h00 entre as 09h00UTC e as 09h00UTC do dia seiguinte); tive o cuidado de seguir os dados do Observatório do Funchal nos dois dias e constatei enormes diferenças relativamente aos dados do IM.
> 
> Aliás, se tivessem ocorrido 100 mm de chuva em 24 horas numa ilha montanhosa teriam provocado intensos danos. E estas precipitações mais intensas ocorrem sobretudo nas áreas mais elevadas e não nas áreas mais baixas.
> 
> Tal como acontece por vezes em estações no continente, há aqui alguns dados que não correspondem de facto à realidade e podem induzir em erro.




boa noite! sigo com frequencia este forum e tento estar a par do que se passa pelo nosso território. no entanto, deixei de comentar  . Mas o que não impede de ver as noticias aqui publicadas-

relativamente a esse dia...se ha discrepancia nos valores....então algo esta errado! Eu nesse dia desloquei-me à Ponta de S . Lourenço e o mar estava barrento; a estrada para o miradouro estava com algumas derrocadas e junto à rotunda que dá acesso a Zona franca, alguns homens limpavam um curso de água que estava entupida. havia tambem, agua a escorrer em certas zonas na bermas da estrada e, na costa norte (Penha de Aguia) no Porto da Cruz(visto da ponta de s lourenço) havia uma cascata.


posto um link da Quinta do Lorde....um empreendimento situado na Ponta de Sao Lourenço e se repararem, a água corre por um pequeno "riacho" "feito" nessa urbanizaçao!

https://www.facebook.com/quintadolorde?ref=ts&fref=ts



bons posts


Hélder


----------



## Afgdr (30 Set 2012 às 12:27)

Bom dia! 

O tempo pela Lagoa está muito agradável! O céu encontra-se nublado, o vento está fraco e o mar está calmo. O sol parece que veio para ficar durante o dia de hoje 

Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2012 às 20:10)

*Precipitação acumulada (dia 26/09/2012, entre as 01h10 e as 24h00)*

DADOS OFICIAIS

Caniçal - 134,5 mm
Santana - 100,5 mm
S. Vicente - 59,2 mm

Os valores da quantidade e intensidade da precipitação no Caniçal/Ponta de São Lourenço foram excepcionalmente altos (próximos dos do dia 20 de Fev. 2010 no Funchal/Observatório). Agradeço a informação fornecida pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal.

Fonte: Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal


----------



## profgeo (3 Out 2012 às 01:30)

bo anoite ! aqui segue as noticias sobre os valores de precipitaçao ocorridos na semana passada na ilha da madeira.

http://online.jornaldamadeira.pt/ar...-26-de-setembro-valor-muito-próximo-ao-regist

hoje, estava aqui a ver a RTP1 e verifiquei que na capa do Diario de Noticias da Madeira, esta uma noticia relacionada com os mosquitos de santa luzia (podem ser portadores de dengue).... pelo que li de relance nessa noticia.... parece esses mosquitos ja teem essa doença aqui.... (nao quero alamar ou assustar, por isso perfiro ler melhor a noticia, ou colocar aqui o link).... Enfim, a Madeira cada vez mais uma ilha tropical, daqueles lados do Equador

abraços


----------



## Silgar (3 Out 2012 às 23:48)

Aqui estamos á espera do regresso da Nadine


----------

